# Digit CTC Discussion



## santosh_sa (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry if i am posting it in the wrong thread!! but i never found any related thread!! 

I am coming back to this forum after a few years break. and this time i just wanted to know about your crack the code game. At one point In the game we are to give the answer in hacker language. But there is a problem. There is no definitive answer to same. lets take the "Leet Speak" can be written as 1337 5p33k or as |_33+ $p33|< and in many more ways! so what is this trial and error thing or there is method to it that i have missed?


----------



## me_chirag (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

Cracking the Code is not as simple as it sounds.... So Keep it trying....


----------



## santosh_sa (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



me_chirag said:


> I also got struck at this point of the game.



Dear Chirag, Please dont give the location where you are stuck in plain order. i am sure Team Digit will understand the problem if we dont tell for what we need the solution. so please edit your post.


----------



## chiknna (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

Same here got stuck same place.. is there any common hacker language..? i don't think so.. there are t00 many ways to rite.. so what to do..?


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

Poor Fellows. Dont discuss about the Crack the code competition as you will be helping others and lowering your chances of winning.


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

me too stuck @ d same place... I'm getting pissed off with it... Tried it for almost 3 hrs last night...
Is der ny one hu has got through it... I'm not tellin 2 tel d ans it jus tel me if u hav completed dat step...


----------



## clinton (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

Hey me too stuck at the same place....please inform if anyone clears...pleaseeee
I ve tried like hell but no use.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

The password one na. Then yess!!!!!!! You have to be lucky to get that right!!!!!!!


----------



## clinton (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

I am still in 12th so I dont know anything abt the Hackers language,but still I tried hard googling it around and I have tried over 100 combinations but still no luck.
Devarath sir can u please give me some sort of hint for this please..........
My email is cbreaker@ymail.com


----------



## Anorion (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

@every1 wondering about the password... trial and error may be the safest bet, but start from the solutions that seem most natural.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

The fact that i am not able to get the right password for the second time tells u how lucky u have to be. Keep trying.


----------



## Pradeep Kashyap (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

Hey guys don't share the answers of quiz here... plz don't!!! its wrecked our brain to get thru this... plz support our efforts! Use ur brain n u vl get the answer u r askin..


----------



## inaqvi (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

It really tough. LEet'S no fixed language and anything goes. No luck here too. I'm stuck.


----------



## swood (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

really loving the ctc
a rare bird sang to me abt a robot who is active in a forum
there is a lot of 1 & 0 involved & 1&0 r ph(_)|\|


----------



## katzdudexxx (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

what do u mean swood??


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



swood said:


> really loving the ctc
> a rare bird sang to me abt a robot who is active in a forum
> there is a lot of 1 & 0 involved & 1&0 r ph(_)|\|



Please keep quite. Why are you interested in lowering your chance of winning it.


----------



## swood (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



katzdudexxx said:


> what do u mean swood??





Devrath_ND said:


> Please keep quite. Why are you interested in lowering your chance of winning it.



terribly sorry but i have gotten this far and with my limited computer skills
this is probably as far as i can go (following steps might get tougher)
so this may be my only chance to gloat
anywayz i dont think i have let the cat out the bag


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

The puzzles were easy but today is 7th Feb... and i just keep wondering.... how far....
neway took me less than 60 min...

---------- Post added at 03:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 AM ----------

but but m still waiting


----------



## mayank.1love (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

cleared today's codes too


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

woke up at 10...
had tea, and then cracking...
.....
.....
cracked the codes 
kinda very easy... needed less than 15 mins....

---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------

 i have to wait again...

---------- Post added at 10:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------

thinkdigit.com/d/where-to-next .......


----------



## katzdudexxx (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

plzz giv some hints....abt the pass....


----------



## walkmanguru (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

I have also cleared todays codes


----------



## swood (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

wheeew! almost didnt get to it


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

About hacker language!

Look at the keyboard. Hacker language just uses characters which appear the same, either as it is or flipped!

That's the greatest help i can give to the ones who pm'd me!

if you keep asking for help, it just cheating! u won't get the final satisfaction!

Good luck ya all


----------



## Anorion (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

ok some hints for those of you who are still not getting it... you cannot "jump" over any part of the game, you have to solve each and every clue, and record it somewhere. 
for the 1337sp33k part, don't go by generators or translators online, or by lists of alternates to every letter of the alphabet.


----------



## vinay1999 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

Hi ,
I was struck up at using the clue in the web browser.Nothing gets displayed in the page after typing in the format given in the clue.Does any one have a similar problem?


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



Anorion said:


> ok some hints for those of you who are still not getting it... you cannot "jump" over any part of the game, you have to solve each and every clue, and record it somewhere.
> for the 1337sp33k part, don't go by generators or translators online, or by lists of alternates to every letter of the alphabet.



I got a correction, Anorion!

One of the "Puzzles" actually lets you jump to the next puzzle.

I think you know which one am talking bout, coz i had solved that one before the second set were added.

The answer was not working, i mean activated!

And to be precise, before starting on the second set, just to check that they were added i typed the answer and it was working 

Anyway i then started back from the start point!

I don't know if this should be published in this forum or i should have pm'd you!

Oh! this message is important for all those who can't get the password correctly.



N.B. This post is a spoiler as a gamer will say!

---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------




vinay1999 said:


> Hi ,
> I was struck up at using the clue in the web browser.Nothing gets displayed in the page after typing in the format given in the clue.Does any one have a similar problem?



Don't mind it, i had had a couple of those!

You only need to get the right answers and things will work!


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



vinay1999 said:


> Hi ,
> I was struck up at using the clue in the web browser.Nothing gets displayed in the page after typing in the format given in the clue.Does any one have a similar problem?



its not any problem, nothing gets displayed in page coz u r entering a wrong answer


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

How many people have really cracked the second set of codes?

Should know how the contest is faring lol


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

please if possible post the Next Clue about CTC early around 7 AM because my college is from 8 am. Please Please Please. Just Requesting.


----------



## aassdff (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

what do you mean by this sentence i cant understand it if u can please reply or else u can mail me at


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



Devrath_ND said:


> please if possible post the Next Clue about CTC early around 7 AM because my college is from 8 am. Please Please Please. Just Requesting.



I second this!

Actually i want the next set at 0000 hrs!

I go to bed late, so i can sleep quite well if i solve them first


----------



## clinton (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

Hey,do the clue site get deleted after few days,I tried the Big B movie one clue,but it does open.


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



Tron91 said:


> I second this!
> 
> Actually i want the next set at 0000 hrs!
> 
> I go to bed late, so i can sleep quite well if i solve them first



yeah i m in favor with u !!


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

So please confirm at what time will the next clue be posted


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

i had my share of problems with big b clue. i m of the new generation and have not watched as many big b movies. had a hard time getting to that clue.


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



			
				-=[bZk]=-;1205261 said:
			
		

> i had my share of problems with big b clue. i m of the new generation and have not watched as many big b movies. had a hard time getting to that clue.



Sadly what you say is true.

I grew up watching those in DD National, so it was just a lolly-pop for me.

As the saying goes "Old is Gold!"


----------



## papuni98 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

Code game...
It is a surprise, but i can't still figure out the "*Crack the code game*" 
                      \\Some hints might be helpful........


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 10, 2010)

Raabo Sir. Wake up. Activate the clues. I even bunked todays class to play CTC


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

Who the hell is this moron "drjackfrenkols"? Any mods please delete the post as well as ban this user.

---------- Post added at 09:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------

Where is the third set of CTC?

I have to go for work


----------



## mayank.1love (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

Waiting for today's ctc clues
I refreshed the clue page almost 100 times from 12 AM waiting for the clue page to load.
Mod wants to tease us 
Keep waiting guys clues can be up any second.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

Whats the hell is wrong with CTC. Today is 10th FEB. I am becoming impatient now !!!!!

Are you postponing or what ??


----------



## swood (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

i think it(the last clue) said on or after 10th feb


----------



## arundaskd (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

Raabo Sir Plz activate the clues......
m waiting for it  frm d mornin.....


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



swood said:


> i think it(the last clue) said on or after 10th feb



If thats what it means then they can activate it anytime after 10th. May be 28th too.


----------



## mayank.1love (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

or maybe 14th feb the valentines day


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

*sir please activate the clues !!*


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

still waiting for clues to open.............. !!


----------



## A8n2k6i8t (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

waiting for clues since 8a.m 
   pls activate the ctc clues..............


----------



## A8n2k6i8t (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

when wud u will activate the clues.......


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

Where are the clues?? I've been waiting since morning..I even skipped school..raaabo sir, please upload the clues!


----------



## mayank.1love (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

i think the mods are not available currently
must respond soon 
lets c when the ctc contestants get the next set of clues


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

This certainly has damped my interest. At least tell us when to be expecting it so that we stop refreshing the damn page 1000 times.


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



Devrath_ND said:


> This certainly has damped my interest. At least tell us when to be expecting it so that we stop refreshing the damn page 1000 times.




yeah........said it right..........

i am sick of refreshing that page !!:roll:


----------



## walkmanguru (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

CLUES are active!!


----------



## vinodmatz (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

ok my impatient frndz , now that u got ur clue i hope u have collected ur prizes, LOL


----------



## walsum (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

Patience !!! is A V!rtu3


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



vinodmatz said:


> ok my impatient frndz , now that u got ur clue i hope u have collected ur prizes, LOL



What are you talking about??? No clue has been released since morning!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

when will be the next clue activated 
i am getting impatient


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

clues were activated for a min or so but now again it is showing blank page !!


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



paper_heart_21 said:


> clues were activated for a min or so but now again it is showing blank page !!



Well..it's a ray of hope, maybe they are testing it and will release it soon 

---------- Post added at 04:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 PM ----------

Finally..something updated..but still a disappointment


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

patience is a virtue


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> patience is a virtue



We all know that already!!!
If it's not gonna be updated soon..i'll lose my patience


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

I really got stuck in the movie clue there is nothing on the cover realated to that and i am not able to figure out which movie there are so many movies of Big B.Plz help and give some hints.thanx in advance


----------



## walkmanguru (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

Somebody hacked the shorty beta


> sorry guys but digit is not updating ctc clues thats y i am having litle fun hacking the ctc clue page.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

what are those numbers now????


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> what are those numbers now????



Looks like someone hacked it!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

now the numbers have also disappeared


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

I dont think anything is hacked. They are just teasing us.


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



Devrath_ND said:


> I dont think anything is hacked. They are just teasing us.



If that was so, they would never have changed the "patience is a virtue" button..I think they themselves are confused about the next steps


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

now-
"tease..........." has appeared.


----------



## wwwescape (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

I actually called in sick today for work to get my next clue.

I have been refreshing the page the whole day and been looking at weird things appear on the page.

What's going on? Are we supposed to put together what we saw and get our next clue? That wouldn't be fair since many would have missed a lot of them.

Please give us a sign...


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



wwwescape said:


> I actually called in sick today for work to get my next clue.
> 
> I have been refreshing the page the whole day and been looking at weird things appear on the page.
> 
> ...



I support you with full heart..even when you are my competitor. I'm fed up of all this nonsense appearing on the page..we want some real action mods!!


----------



## wwwescape (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



akshat2112 said:


> I support you with full heart..even when you are my competitor. I'm fed up of all this nonsense appearing on the page..we want some real action mods!!



Cheers mate!!!

EDIT: Ok now DIGIT has to pay my medical bill and get me a new keyboard. I've got a finger strain from refreshing the page using F5 on my keyboard which by the way is completely worn out.


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

I'm seriously fed up..you broke our trust digit..you could at least should have given a specific date. I'm shutting down the system. Will check back tomorrow.


----------



## walsum (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

And maybe that's why they're taking even longer to address the security loopholes


----------



## Achuth (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

can someone help me wid tha leets...coz am stuck there. till ther i reached in 15 mins.. but i am stuck here.....itz been a few days..help me plssssssssssssss...im not good with leets....

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------

or juz tell me wot to write in leets.. i will try ..plsss helppp....


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

How long will I have to wait? Mods what time will the clues be up?


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

yeah i too think that the ctc page is hacked.............. !!


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

Pls Pls tell smething about the movie clue of big B ,there are so many movies,which movie,just give the hint,got stuck in that 2days back pls pls hlp


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



doctergarg said:


> Pls Pls tell smething about the movie clue of big B ,there are so many movies,which movie,just give the hint,got stuck in that 2days back pls pls hlp



You like "Easter Eggs"?


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



doctergarg said:


> Pls Pls tell smething about the movie clue of big B ,there are so many movies,which movie,just give the hint,got stuck in that 2days back pls pls hlp




sir no use of it.....as the Big b wala page is deleted so even if u r putting right answer no page will appear........


----------



## walsum (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

Hey does anyone use the PM feature here !!!


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

matlab sir how do i get the next clue


----------



## jigarjadav (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

There is something on Page 10 of Digit.


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



doctergarg said:


> matlab sir how do i get the next clue



That will be a tough nut to crack dude! You will have to pay with your soul to someone who knows the last CLUE!!

The last CLUE is still working!


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



walsum said:


> Hey does anyone use the PM feature here !!!



wat u mean by it ?


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

Hey peeps should i give "doctergarg" one little clue to the next one ?

I need two "Yes" for doing it!


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



jigarjadav said:


> There is something on Page 10 of Digit.




yaa but no use of it !!


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



Tron91 said:


> Hey peeps should i give "doctergarg" one little clue to the next one ?
> 
> I need two "Yes" for doing it!



wats the use Doc.................??


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



paper_heart_21 said:


> sir no use of it.....as the Big b wala page is deleted so even if u r putting right answer no page will appear........



the big b page is working!


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



Tron91 said:


> the big b page is working!




ohk..............yeah its working.........i was entering wrong one...........


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

All the clues of the second set are working? What was hacked lol?

---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 PM ----------

Oh and doctergarg i had given u the greatest clue in one of my previous posts to get what you need! Better find it soon!


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



Tron91 said:


> All the clues of the second set are working? What was hacked lol?



everybody is talking about that the page to be opened today was hacked......... as it was showing weird and diffrnt images all the time !!


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

Oh and doctergarg i had given u the greatest clue in one of my previous posts to get what you need! Better find it soon!


paper_heart try this link lol:

*www.thinkdigit.com/ctc/

All I get is a blank page today 

Team Digit ya better make it up soon!

I don't wanna crack the codes when am up on weeds, do ya know wats at this weekend!

SIVARATRI


----------



## wwwescape (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

The page does not even exist anymore...


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



Tron91 said:


> Oh and doctergarg i had given u the greatest clue in one of my previous posts to get what you need! Better find it soon!
> 
> 
> paper_heart try this link lol:
> ...


hey can u pls tell me the name of the movie it will be very helpful to me or give me some good hint pls pls pls

---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------

or just give me the next clue after the movie wala


----------



## walsum (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

Do u ever read your PM's ....i Wanted to give you a Clue about the third Save LOL....!!!


----------



## i_the_gaming_master789 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

i still haven't got the .rar password rite.. plz help guyz..i'm stuck der from the past 4 dayzz.. plz plz plz help


----------



## Achuth (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

heyy anyone got past 2nd save point..i cant see the nex page..wth is happenin?????


----------



## walsum (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



doctergarg said:


> Pls Pls tell smething about the movie clue of big B ,there are so many movies,which movie,just give the hint,got stuck in that 2days back pls pls hlp



Always read your PM you might get a hint LOL !!!


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



walsum said:


> Always read your PM you might get a hint LOL !!!


What is PM would u pls give the full form and explain what it is


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

Its surprising people are stuck with the Big B puzzle.

Sadly it is one of the easiest puzzle Team Digit put up in CTC, which can be solved by using google!

Believe it or not!


----------



## The CyberShot (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

Did anyone get redirected here?

URL: *www.getonmyspace.com/Images/Comment_Codes/April_Fool_Comments/images/april_fool_21.jpg

I did. And this paired along with the 'Patience is a virture' message probably makes it obvious about what's going on


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

CTC is up guys!


----------



## mayank.1love (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

at last after 24 hours waiting we got the ctc clues.

BTW just wanna ask how are we supposed to crack-the-code when there is no coding involved?
this must be crack-the-url

last 2 clues were fantabulous


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

CTC is up and working!


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



doctergarg said:


> What is PM would u pls give the full form and explain what it is



PM means Personal Message dude


----------



## mayank.1love (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

BTW just wanna ask how are we supposed to crack-the-code when there is no coding involved?
this must be crack-the-url

last 2 clues were fantabulous


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

Only 3 puzzles on this set, and my Valentine will be Digit! 

---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 AM ----------

Already Cracked The Codes!

These are hard ones, guys!

Best of Luck to ya all! 

I can rest in peace now


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

Mayank is right 

This should be more like crack-the-url

A note of warning to all: "Seeing is believing" is not always right!


----------



## mayank.1love (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

edited everything to hide my traces 
now goin 2 sleep
gud nite


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

at last it is working
but what is the clue about


----------



## passionate gamer (Feb 11, 2010)

*ctc*

hi guys
plz hlp me
i am not able to find the next clue after the first savepoint
where to find it


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> at last it is working
> but what is the clue about



you gotta figure it out


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



Tron91 said:


> you gotta figure it out


 plz help
it is giving me a headache


----------



## walkmanguru (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

This set of clues was too easy. Solved it in 10 mins..


----------



## SouvikSinha (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



walkmanguru said:


> This set of clues was too easy. Solved it in 10 mins..



Yeah - but now I probably have to waste my Valentine's Day


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

Yippee!! Finally solved it!

---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 AM ----------




SouvikSinha said:


> Yeah - but now I probably have to waste my Valentine's Day



No prob. for me..it's sunday..and i'm just 16


----------



## raj_98986 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

I cant understand the clue yar...who is under the hood...
Please help...please give some help...


----------



## priyu (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

Hey ppl,stuck at the clue after save point 2.Help!Help!Help!Someone plz give me a hint to solve it.


----------



## soulshine (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

plzzzzzzzz plzzzz give me more hints,stuck after the second save point.!!!! a little more light in this darkness!!!!!


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

I am really struck with the Big B puzzle pls pls help i wanna pass it .I am stuck in it frm the past 3 days pls hlp and i hv tried googling no answer


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



raj_98986 said:


> I cant understand the clue yar...who is under the hood...
> Please help...please give some help...



 same here !!


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



Tron91 said:


> Only 3 puzzles on this set, and my Valentine will be Digit!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 AM ----------
> 
> ...





Tron91 said:


> Mayank is right
> 
> This should be more like crack-the-url
> 
> A note of warning to all: "Seeing is believing" is not always right!




@above.....................nice brains !!


----------



## raj_98986 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

please give us some guess.....digit people where r u??? please tell i m stuck....help me....i dont understand what is the clue i.e. under the hood  

---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 PM ----------

this question is too tough ..... i cant understand it.... i m getting mad nw...really....i nearly pulled out my hair....like the guy in the pic....please someone do something..... give a guess.....


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



doctergarg said:


> I am really struck with the Big B puzzle pls pls help i wanna pass it .I am stuck in it frm the past 3 days pls hlp and i hv tried googling no answer



u better do more googling 

---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 PM ----------




soulshine said:


> plzzzzzzzz plzzzz give me more hints,stuck after the second save point.!!!! a little more light in this darkness!!!!!



the answer is visible in ur monitor man!

i don't think you need more light in there!

it only depends on how you see things!


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



soulshine said:


> plzzzzzzzz plzzzz give me more hints,stuck after the second save point.!!!! a little more light in this darkness!!!!!



the answer is visible in ur monitor man!

i don't think you need more light in there!

it only depends on how you see things!


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

And thats what is called cracking. Observe and think logically!!!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

plzzzzz give some hint


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



Tron91 said:


> the answer is visible in ur monitor man!
> 
> i don't think you need more light in there!
> 
> it only depends on how you see things!




yeah.......!!


----------



## raj_98986 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



Devrath_ND said:


> And thats what is called cracking. Observe and think logically!!!!




yaa its really cracking my head...please yar help me...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



paper_heart_21 said:


> yeah.......!!


have you found it???


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> have you found it???



well i'm in process of it !!


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



raj_98986 said:


> yaa its really cracking my head...please yar help me...



You missed the first hint!

You are only looking at the second hint in that page!

Thats ur problem!


----------



## soulshine (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

i still dont get it,pls sum1 plz plz plzzzzzzzz pm me!!


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



Tron91 said:


> You missed the first hint!
> 
> You are only looking at the second hint in that page!
> 
> Thats ur problem!



were there 2 hints...................??

well anyway i also missed the first hint however got away  with it !!


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



soulshine said:


> i still dont get it,pls sum1 plz plz plzzzzzzzz pm me!!



k m giving ya 1 hint!

get the 2 hints in dat page!


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



paper_heart_21 said:


> were there 2 hints...................??
> 
> well anyway i also missed the first hint however got away  with it !!



now i put a hex on you!


----------



## raj_98986 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

i dnt undrstand yar..m sory..i will keep tryin...bt pls give me some guesses...i think i should get some CLOUD9 4me....it'll help...thankx...4 replyin...


----------



## Anorion (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

lol - you guys are giving too much away


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



raj_98986 said:


> i dnt undrstand yar..m sory..i will keep tryin...bt pls give me some guesses...i think i should get some CLOUD9 4me....it'll help...thankx...4 replyin...



take a break, chill down!

then look at it differently!

by the way if ya on mobile, ya will miss all the fun

---------- Post added at 01:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------




Anorion said:


> lol - you guys are giving too much away



Coz ya ruined my Valentine's Day!

Now i get Digit as my valentine!

I wish the same for others now 

Getting weed for SIVARATRI and then cracking on 14th


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



Tron91 said:


> Coz ya ruined my Valentine's Day!
> 
> Now i get Digit as my valentine!
> 
> ...


----------



## raj_98986 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

whoooooshhh.....im back.....ok......nw i begin again.....chill.....chill....man.....i gotta get out of here.....or else i will loose my brain.....he he...just kiddin ....thanx yar


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



raj_98986 said:


> whoooooshhh.....im back.....ok......nw i begin again.....chill.....chill....man.....i gotta get out of here.....or else i will loose my brain.....he he...just kiddin ....thanx yar



 dude.........just think calmly........and try with fresh start ........ !!


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



Tron91 said:


> k m giving ya 1 hint!
> 
> get the 2 hints in dat page!



nice brains !


----------



## Anorion (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

if you are stuck and need to get them brain juices flowing, try Klueless (*ahvan.in/ahvan/klueless5/) or (*www.iimi-iris.com/iris-2008/klueless/level0.asp)... and for those who are just waiting for the next clue, this is something you can try out till then


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



Anorion said:


> if you are stuck and need to get them brain juices flowing, try Klueless (*ahvan.in/ahvan/klueless5/) or (*www.iimi-iris.com/iris-2008/klueless/level0.asp)... and for those who are just waiting for the next clue, this is something you can try out till then



gr888888 game yr !!


----------



## falcon_1248 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

Guys some help after 2nd save point clue. Do we need to put it into thinkdigit/d/ like url?


----------



## soulshine (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

hell i hv 3 prbable hints yet no help

pls pls hlp this dumb lil guy. i hv gttn this far cnt bck out nw


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



falcon_1248 said:


> Guys some help after 2nd save point clue. Do we need to put it into thinkdigit/d/ like url?



the instructions are in the clue!


----------



## soulshine (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

pplllllzzzzzzzzzzz help,atleast pm me....


----------



## falcon_1248 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

man this is getting messy!!! do we need to play around the image or observing it carefully will help get the clue?


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



falcon_1248 said:


> man this is getting messy!!! do we need to play around the image or observing it carefully will help get the clue?



look beyond the picture


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

what is hex?


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



Tron91 said:


> u better do more googling
> 
> I hv tried all thing but no answer and nothing is on the cover as clue says pls giv some hint i dont wanna go off after reaching here


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

what is hex???


----------



## nikhil87 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

I have got the password of the rar file but it is not accepting it. please help me out..............


----------



## falcon_1248 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



doctergarg said:


> Tron91 said:
> 
> 
> > u better do more googling
> ...


----------



## xzhibit (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

yaar....what is hex?i'm not getting anything....


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> what is hex?





xzhibit said:


> yaar....what is hex?i'm not getting anything....



google it !!


----------



## soulshine (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

i gt d 2 hint bt still cnt gt it!!!!!!


----------



## xzhibit (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

can ANYONE give me a hint at least?

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 PM ----------

JUST a hint?

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------




paper_heart_21 said:


> google it !!



i tried to google it,but i got definitions of hexadecimals,which i don't understand at all.


----------



## soulshine (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

hey guys do i hafta click sumwhr on d pic 2 proceed


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



xzhibit said:


> can ANYONE give me a hint at least?



Depends on what ya need! A "Hex" usually means a curse put on someone or something. Got it?

But hex in computers something else!

In the case of CTC it is referring to both lol


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

yuppie.................reached the checkpoint..........!!

Digit is my valentine of the day !! 

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------




soulshine said:


> hey guys do i hafta click sumwhr on d pic 2 proceed



naaa..........use ur brain !


----------



## xzhibit (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

i know about the curse part,and i know Hex codes are used in html for colour codes,and hexadecimals.
i do NOT understand hexadecimals.Please help man.

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------

and the opening part in notepad refers to STUB.exe which i know is a trojan horse


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



xzhibit said:


> can ANYONE give me a hint at least?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexadecimal

---------- Post added at 03:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------




Tron91 said:


> Depends on what ya need! A "Hex" usually means a curse put on someone or something. Got it?
> 
> But hex in computers something else!
> 
> In the case of CTC it is referring to both lol


 said it right..........


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

Hey doc delete or edit up post lol!

U gonna get busted by mods!


----------



## xzhibit (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

i went to the website you told me,and i still don't understand what could hex possible have to do with the hex.exe file.Where should i convert the binary to decimals?


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

yeh it seems Doc needs Prescription from mods...........lol


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



paper_heart_21 said:


> yeh it seems Doc needs Prescription from mods...........lol
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------
> 
> ...



There comes the end of this months CTC lol


----------



## soulshine (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

naaa i juz cnt gt it


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



xzhibit said:


> convert the binary to decimals?



but u need to do hex file !!


----------



## falcon_1248 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



Tron91 said:


> look beyond the picture



It will be good if, u can mention how big it is? and if it is scrambled?


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

so Doc fixed it up !!


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



xzhibit said:


> i went to the website you told me,and i still don't understand what could hex possible have to do with the hex.exe file.Where should i convert the binary to decimals?



read the file lol


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



paper_heart_21 said:


> so Doc fixed it up !!


yaa but pls hlp ..........................................give me sme hint hint hint i wanna pass this whats on the cover pls tell


----------



## xzhibit (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

uhh....
still didn't get it.
WHERE in the file is the binaries?


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



xzhibit said:


> uhh....
> still didn't get it.
> WHERE in the file is the binaries?



ahhh...............i gave u gr8 clue in my last post !!


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



doctergarg said:


> yaa but pls hlp ..........................................give me sme hint hint hint i wanna pass this whats on the cover pls tell



u shud smtimes check ur pm !!


----------



## soulshine (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

hey sm1 pm me bout d 2nd chkpt clue


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



paper_heart_21 said:


> u shud smtimes check ur pm !!


What PM(personal message)
What is personal message


----------



## nikhil87 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

please tell me what should i do to get in to it
 i know how to implement on the password but it is not taking it in that way


----------



## xzhibit (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

i need to DO a hex file? Don't get it..


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



doctergarg said:


> What PM(personal message)
> What is personal message



Private message...........................


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



paper_heart_21 said:


> Private message...........................


Maltab what is the defination mera pm konsa hai kya hai konsa private message i m nt abl to understand are u talking abt the clue which we get


----------



## Achuth (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

heyy any one got past tha pic??? its too hard..gimme hintz plssssss any one


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



doctergarg said:


> Maltab what is the defination mera pm konsa hai kya hai konsa private message i m nt abl to understand are u talking abt the clue which we get




click on User CP......................................on left side tab u'll see Pvt message !!


----------



## Achuth (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

@paper heart 21  .. chekk ur pm


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



paper_heart_21 said:


> ahhh...............i gave u gr8 clue in my last post !!



can you send me a PM


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



paper_heart_21 said:


> click on User CP......................................on left side tab u'll see Pvt message !!


What is user cp full form


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



walkmanguru said:


> I dont like the pics name, why dont you try renaming it..



i even have the real file! anyone want it lol?


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



doctergarg said:


> What is user cp full form



doc u r a miser 


it means User Control Panel !!

---------- Post added at 04:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------




Tron91 said:


> i even have the real file! anyone want it lol?



lol


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



Tron91 said:


> i even have the real file! anyone want it lol?



lol


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



xzhibit said:


> and the opening part in notepad refers to STUB.exe which i know is a trojan horse



STUB.exe is not always a trojan horse lol


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



paper_heart_21 said:


> doc u r a miser
> 
> 
> it means User Control Panel !!
> ...


----------



## Karan425 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

please help wid the hood pic clue. please send a pm


----------



## Achuth (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

yaaaaaaaaaaayyy i'm on tha 3rd save point..yippeee.......soo nex clues on 14 th ehh....waitin......looooooooo


----------



## falcon_1248 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

Having tough time unscramble the XX anagram. Any help apart from the given in the clue will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Karan425 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

hey can anyone plz give a hint abt the hood clue


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

anyone post me PM of bollywood Badshah Cover in the clue really stuck ther?


----------



## ARUNEKX (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



paper_heart_21 said:


> were there 2 hints...................??
> 
> well anyway i also missed the first hint however got away  with it !!



hey plz tell me what d 1st hint is


----------



## samalallover (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

I cannot decipher the clue on page 35, though I've figured out the value of N. Help me for Crack the code


----------



## soulshine (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

itz cuz u gt it wrng


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

can anyone help with the anagram after the second save point
plz plz plz


----------



## xzhibit (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

sad...and what's the first hint?


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

Ya people got time! Cool down!

14th still far away


----------



## xzhibit (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> can anyone help with the anagram after the second save point
> plz plz plz



It's easy dude
If you're on facebook,you've often seen this in the form of security.

---------- Post added at 06:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------




Tron91 said:


> Ya people got time! Cool down!
> 
> 14th still far away



i feel like banging my head against a pole.I STILL don't get hex waala part.
i guess i suck at this.

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 PM ----------

and i tried putting the two missing starting letters there.didn't get anything :/

---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------

yaar koi to help kar do thodi bohot.
i'm still a newbie..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

what is there in the zip pic


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

Its my favorite picture 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=125&pictureid=246


----------



## xzhibit (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

and is this a hint?


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

may be, may not be, you have to figure it!

mostly am having fun though


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

anyone post me PM of bollywood Badshah Cover in the clue really stuck ther?i.e. after the spelling correction wale clue ke bad wala or jst gv me sme hint normally


----------



## passionate gamer (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

hey guys 
whats with the picture
i am stuck at under the hood clue plz hlp


----------



## xzhibit (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



> *Re: From the Editor's Desk*
> may be, may not be, you have to figure it!
> 
> mostly am having fun though



Well,i'm not 
Abe yaar.....sadness personified....

---------- Post added at 07:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------

guys PLEASE!!!!!!
Kuchh samajhne layak to bata do!!

---------- Post added at 07:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------

wait am i supposed to convert it to a .hex file?

---------- Post added at 08:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------

i THINK i have it.i THINK
is it 8 letters long?

---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 PM ----------

please just yes or no
please


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

u can try, there is no penalty for wrong answer


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

picture ke upar kya hai, picture ke niche kya hai


----------



## xzhibit (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

AARGHH!!!!
ek solve hua to dusra samajh nahi aaya
sadness


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

which one ya solving neway?


----------



## xzhibit (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

the image.
.zip

---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 PM ----------

nvm.got it


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



Tron91 said:


> picture ke upar kya hai, picture ke niche kya hai


hey man thankyou for posting Pm but unfortunately u are understanding my wrong situation i want help in the clue i.e. after the spelling correction stuttered like an obsessed bollywood badshah wala clue and that is very hard and i am not able to to go thru it and i dont wanna leave after coming to this much would u pls post the good hint ar answer in my pm a answer would not cost u much and many hv passed it so pls hlp me hlp


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

Tenu ko malum nahin Badshah kaun hai?


----------



## clinton (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



paper_heart_21 said:


> sir no use of it.....as the Big b wala page is deleted so even if u r putting right answer no page will appear........


Hey, No Clue Site Is Deleted, Type The right answer it will work.......


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



xzhibit said:


> the image.
> .zip
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 PM ----------
> ...



Ab teri Valentine ki khair nahin!

Teri to abhi dhulai hogi!


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



Tron91 said:


> Its my favorite picture
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=125&pictureid=246




mine too !!


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



clinton said:


> Hey, No Clue Site Is Deleted, Type The right answer it will work.......



ya u r right !!

my mistake sorry sir !!


----------



## clinton (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

Hey bro please give some hint for the under the hood clue.......


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



clinton said:


> Hey bro please give some hint for the under the hood clue.......



well in this case u hv to observe 2 clues merge them and u hv the awnser !!


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



paper_heart_21 said:


> ya u r right !!
> 
> my mistake sorry sir !!


hey man thankyou for posting Pm but unfortunately u are understanding my wrong situation i want help in the clue i.e. after the spelling correction stuttered like an obsessed bollywood badshah wala clue and that is very hard and i am not able to to go thru it and i dont wanna leave after coming to this much would u pls post the good hint ar answer in my pm a answer would not cost u much and many hv passed it so pls hlp me hlp

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------




Tron91 said:


> Tenu ko malum nahin Badshah kaun hai?


I think the badshah is iether Srk or Big B but unki to itni sari films hai which film aur cover pe to usse related kuch bhi nahi hai


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

a question came to my mind! how many females are doing the CTC?

or the crackheads are mostly males?


----------



## walsum (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

Hey Gimme a break this is one of the easiest one's !!!


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



Tron91 said:


> a question came to my mind! how many females are doing the CTC?
> 
> or the crackheads are mostly males?



* crackheads are mostly male !!*


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



doctergarg said:


> hey man thankyou for posting Pm but unfortunately u are understanding my wrong situation i want help in the clue i.e. after the spelling correction stuttered like an obsessed bollywood badshah wala clue and that is very hard and i am not able to to go thru it and i dont wanna leave after coming to this much would u pls post the good hint ar answer in my pm a answer would not cost u much and many hv passed it so pls hlp me hlp
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------
> 
> ...



mere ko to mila tha, aur ab bhi mil raha hai, sabko mil raha hai, tereko bhi milega, lekin uske liye, beta use dhund, aakhen phaar phaar ke dhund!

pehle kuch pi le yaar


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



> I think the badshah is iether Srk or Big B but unki to itni sari films hai which film aur cover pe to usse related kuch bhi nahi hai



yr it was so easy.....i succeeded in it in my 2nd try !!

---------- Post added at 08:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------




doctergarg said:


> hey man thankyou for posting Pm but unfortunately u are understanding my wrong situation i want help in the clue i.e. after the spelling correction stuttered like an obsessed bollywood badshah wala clue and that is very hard and i am not able to to go thru it and i dont wanna leave after coming to this much would u pls post the good hint ar answer in my pm a answer would not cost u much and many hv passed it so pls hlp me hlp
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------
> 
> ...




try askin him
*twitter.com/iamsrk


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



paper_heart_21 said:


> yr it was so easy.....i succeeded in it in my 2nd try !!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...


I think i am not understanding the sentence of the clue would u pls explain and give some hint on the cover i dont understand why i am unable to pass it if it is so easy


----------



## passionate gamer (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

still no clue on the hood
i could only figure about the f1 race engines


----------



## swaphaj (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

nothing inside the hood.can anyone plz give me a hint.
plez send me a PM.


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

I got the movie wala answer correct thanx for aur your help and i weill need it again


----------



## swaphaj (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



paper_heart_21 said:


> well in this case u hv to observe 2 clues merge them and u hv the awnser !!



under the hood we have to found out website or anything else ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

plz plz plz help me with the zip pic.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

plz help me with the zip pic


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



Tron91 said:


> mere ko to mila tha, aur ab bhi mil raha hai, sabko mil raha hai, tereko bhi milega, lekin uske liye, beta use dhund, aakhen phaar phaar ke dhund!
> 
> pehle kuch pi le yaar


I am stuck in media player wala clue pls sme hint


----------



## falcon_1248 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

guys help with anagram in reant-a-coder clue?? Its getting complicated...


----------



## Achuth (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

doctoergarg ..which player do u use....???


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



Achuth said:


> doctoergarg ..which player do u use....???


Philips Mp3 Player


----------



## Achuth (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

ohh not that ..u r such a...guy,,,pm me


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



Achuth said:


> ohh not that ..u r such a...guy,,,pm me


But what do i PM u?


----------



## Achuth (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

chekk ur pm doctergarg


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



Achuth said:


> chekk ur pm doctergarg


Thanku very much dude

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------




doctergarg said:


> Thanku very much dude


hey thanx for ur help can i ask u for little more hlp whats below the hood of the car u can jst give me the hint


----------



## ico (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

^ Try some other Archiver.


----------



## onlyabhi (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

awesome yaar.. how they made the last one, the zipper image..


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



onlyabhi said:


> awesome yaar.. how they made the last one, the zipper image..



using the DOS copy command


----------



## ssunshine20 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



Tron91 said:


> look beyond the picture


I m also stuck at the image clue...what are we supposed to look for.???? pls help


----------



## onlyabhi (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



Tron91 said:


> using the DOS copy command



but it is an image.. how?


----------



## ssunshine20 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



Tron91 said:


> You missed the first hint!
> 
> You are only looking at the second hint in that page!
> 
> Thats ur problem!


still not getting anything...pls help...atleast gimme some hint


----------



## xzhibit (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

sunshine..i got it after spending almost 8 hours begging tron to help me 
A hex is also a file type.

---------- Post added at 01:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 AM ----------

and,i don't have to worry about my v-day.i'm 16 .sworn bachelor


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 12, 2010)

*HELP FOR CTC Episode 3*

*HELP FOR CTC Episode 3*

After getting so many pm's I thought it will be better to help everyone in general with a few hints for crossing the 3rd river of CTC. But, I would want everyone to give it a direct shot before reading this post! Cause crossing the river which comes on the 14th will be more difficult!

The text below are not displayed openly, select them to see them 



A. The ENGINE woes

You will need a keen vision for this! You will have to look everywhere in the monitor/CRT for hints! I would say look up and below the picture. You will get two hints and then use the message in the picture. You should be looking at your next clue now, if you followed what I had written.


B. You have been HEXed!

Beware! This comes in two parts!

If you have played any RPG fantasy games you will know what HEX refers to, a CURSE which modifies your capabilities, more precisely reduces them. The file has been HEXed and its correct! You have to undo the HEX to get the next clue. Knowledge of Hexadecimal number system helps. Also if you have come across the term FILE HEADERS, should give you a nudge in the right direction.

The second part is simple like a regular vegetable dish.


C. ZIPper problem returns

This one employs a used method for data theft. Enough said and seen would make you believe to do the right thing with the right object! Solve this and you meet your Valentine!


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



ssunshine20 said:


> I m also stuck at the image clue...what are we supposed to look for.???? pls help



Under the hood right?

Okay, look above the picture as well as under it! You will get your two hints there! Then look at the picture, its giving you a message!

Use both the hints and the message!

You will find your next clue!



*NEED HELP FOR SOLVING CTC Ep 3*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1206141


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

Digit should have made CTC continuous without any save point as it becomes disadvantage for those who crack it fast. The fastest finger (brain) should have won.

And don't mess it up with the next clue as you did it with the clue on 10th. I think they haven't prepared it yet so only 3 levels in 3rd set.


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Me?*



Devrath_ND said:


> Digit should have made CTC continuous without any save point as it becomes disadvantage for those who crack it fast. The fastest finger (brain) should have won.
> 
> And don't mess it up with the next clue as you did it with the clue on 10th. I think they haven't prepared it yet so only 3 levels in 3rd set.



Me


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Me?*



Tron91 said:


> Me



NO!!!!!!!!!! The DIGIT. They told they will give on 10th and gave on 11th


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Me?*



Devrath_ND said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!! The DIGIT. They told they will give on 10th and gave on 11th



Oh! I thought you were yelling bout this:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1206141


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Me?*



Tron91 said:


> Oh! I thought you were yelling bout this:
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1206141



Dont reveal too much. Those were good clues becoz even when i have solved them i cannot c how i can solve with those clues. Haha. Valentines day is a long wait.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

at last i solved them
what a sigh of relief
but someone plz tell me how did they put information in the pic


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

yipee! i solved them


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

I am still not able to figure out the under the hood clue pls pls PM me pls getting pissed with it

---------- Post added at 09:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 AM ----------




Tron91 said:


> Under the hood right?
> 
> Okay, look above the picture as well as under it! You will get your two hints there! Then look at the picture, its giving you a message!
> 
> ...


still no answer would u pls pm me its getting worse


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

Putting info on pic is called "steganography", google it for more, and u guys have simply spoiled the meaning of this thread.

Why not create a new thread for CTC and continue?


----------



## passionate gamer (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

hlp me guys
i am still stuck at the under the hood clue


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



passionate gamer said:


> hlp me guys
> i am still stuck at the under the hood clue


me toostuck at the same place not able to find anything pls PM me


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> at last i solved them
> what a sigh of relief
> but someone plz tell me how did they put information in the pic





thnxxx for replyng bro  .......

lolxx step 2 and 3rd were solved b4 step 1.........

“Nothing in the world is more dangerous than a sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity.”


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 12, 2010)

The picture has been made like this with the DOS copy command:

copy Picture.jpg/b+Zipfile.zip/b ResultPic.jpg/b


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 12, 2010)

Anthing related to Digit's CTC can be discussed in here.

Created separate thread instead of discussion it in Raabo's thread or the Feb feedback thread.

Lets get cracking!!!!!


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

Separate thread created for Digit CTC instead of discussion it in Raabo's thread or the Feb feedback thread.

Go in *here*


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

Separate thread created for Digit CTC instead of discussion it in Raabo's thread or the Feb feedback thread.

Go in *here*


----------



## passionate gamer (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: HELP FOR CTC Episode 3*



Tron91 said:


> *HELP FOR CTC Episode 3*
> 
> A. The ENGINE woes
> 
> You will need a keen vision for this! You will have to look everywhere in the monitor/CRT for hints! I would say look up and below the picture. You will get two hints and then use the message in the picture. You should be looking at your next clue now, if you followed what I had written.



i followed what u said but still i am stuck plz pm me


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 12, 2010)

Lol only me and you!


----------



## Karan425 (Feb 12, 2010)

hey i followed your hints for hood clue but coudn't fidn it. plz help


----------



## passionate gamer (Feb 12, 2010)

Karan425 said:


> hey i followed your hints for hood clue but coudn't fidn it. plz help


me too plz pm me


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Guidelines for CTC solving*

Guidelines:

1. You have to watch everything carefully! The hint may be anywhere! For eg: the URL, the Magazine, the Fast Track, the Title, ..... i mean anywhere related with Digit.

2. Keep your head cool, many times it will be so that the hint or clue is in front of you, but you will not notice it!

3. Don't keep asking for help!

4. If you can't crack the code, it means that your approaches are not right! Take a break, and then take a different route.

5. Mostly try to have fun. No one is betting your life on the CTC.


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 12, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> *HELP FOR CTC Episode 3*
> 
> After getting so many pm's I thought it will be better to help everyone in general with a few hints for crossing the 3rd river of CTC. But, I would want everyone to give it a direct shot before reading this post! Cause crossing the river which comes on the 14th will be more difficult!
> 
> ...



Clues reposted to this thread.....


----------



## Karan425 (Feb 12, 2010)

But I cant find where to enter the answer. I mean how to enter the answer. Is it like thinkdigit.com/d/answer or else?


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 12, 2010)

Lolxxxx just ......look at things slowlly............may b ur makng mistake lyk i did........

i did read the clue 100 tyms .........but dint payd atentn


----------



## Karan425 (Feb 12, 2010)

still no success. can't anyone pm me


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Who is making the puzzles? I need to point out some technical lapses! Whom should I address this to?*


----------



## vkchauhan (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

hey please help me in Big b vala clue i.e.correct the spelling vala.
i am stuch here many have passed it.please give me PM at vkchauhan62@gmail.com
i am trying for 3 days.


----------



## vkchauhan (Feb 12, 2010)

hey please help me in Big b vala clue i.e.correct the spelling vala.
i am stuch here many have passed it.please give me PM at vkchauhan62@gmail.com
i am trying for 3 days.


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



doctergarg said:


> Philips Mp3 Player



lol.......not mp3 player.......media player. !!


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 12, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> *Who is making the puzzles? I need to point out some technical lapses! Whom should I address this to?*



hmmm............u need to give them suggestion..........then u must write to  Mister Editor............ !!


btw can u discuss here about the technical lapse ??


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: HELP FOR CTC Episode 3*



passionate gamer said:


> i followed what u said but still i am stuck plz pm me



use ur Brain broda !!


----------



## kalpik (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*

Please use this thread for CTC.


----------



## passionate gamer (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: HELP FOR CTC Episode 3*



paper_heart_21 said:


> use ur Brain broda !!



found it guys
thanx for the hints tron


----------



## Anorion (Feb 12, 2010)

@Tron91: Raaabo is doing it, CJ and Static are also helping. Post "lapses" here itself, or pm me if they will give too much away.

---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 PM ----------

PS: For those of you giving hints, make it as obscure as possible - in fact, throw a puzzle of your own at em.


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 12, 2010)

Whoa my post count is ZERO????

---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:33 PM ----------

Someone fix it I was a Apprentice lol

---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------

I have 55 posts in this thread + 1 in another lol


----------



## Anorion (Feb 12, 2010)

^lol, that's because all your posts were moved from the feedback section to the geek life section, where posts are not counted


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 12, 2010)

So you say geeks are nobody and they speak rubbish!

---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------

neway pm'd you bout the lapses!

---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------

Wats the age limits for the CTC? Coz we got a few 13 yr olds banging their heads. I don't want their moms to come after Raaabo lol


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 12, 2010)

> Wats the age limits for the CTC? Coz we got a few 13 yr olds banging their heads. I don't want their moms to come after Raaabo lol



no age limit i suppose !!


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 12, 2010)

got the answer for hood thanx fr the hlp tron and all now whats this hex file and this is also not opening

---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------




paper_heart_21 said:


> no age limit i suppose !!


dont worry my mom will nt cme and i amnot banging my head i am using it passed the hood clue and what do we suppose to do in hex????


----------



## kunnz.beck (Feb 12, 2010)

I read abt the hiding message in the picture thingy...looked at that hood picture for almost 3hrs..read the clues...still m stuck...can some1 plz PM me some more clues??


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 12, 2010)

Is anyone playing Klueless here


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 13, 2010)

Devrath_ND said:


> Is anyone playing Klueless here


*
I am playing Klueless 5 and is clueless now 
*


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 13, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> *
> I am playing Klueless 5 and is clueless now
> *



Which level are u now ?


----------



## Achuth (Feb 13, 2010)

ohh Klueless 5..wer do we enter the answer actually..lol Im already done with Digit CTC


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 13, 2010)

Achuth said:


> ohh Klueless 5..wer do we enter the answer actually..lol Im already done with Digit CTC



It depends. Most of them in the text box provided


----------



## swaphaj (Feb 13, 2010)

still searching under the hood but didn't getting anything .
please pm me the hint or idea to solve the clue.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 13, 2010)

i am stuck at lvl 4 of klueless5
can somebody help
plz plz plz


----------



## kunnz.beck (Feb 13, 2010)

*UNDER THE HOOD? guys I tried with all the clues..still I cant have the "Keen Vision" somehow...anyone ready to PM me more clues or direct answer would be appreciated..*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 13, 2010)

on lvl 5 of klueless5


----------



## raj_98986 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Im Stuck at UNDER THE HOOD guys I tried with all the clues..still I cant have the "Keen Vision" somehow...anyone ready to PM me more clues or direct answer would be appreciated..thanx  pls tell me is the picture steganographed????
*

---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------

Please some one help....i m tryin 4m 4 days...help....!!!!!!!!!! Pm me


----------



## i_am_the_one (Feb 13, 2010)

I am also stuck in "Under The hood".
Can someone pls help me.
Please PM me.


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 13, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> *
> I am playing Klueless 5 and is clueless now
> *



me too yaar...........its is also a awesome game !!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 13, 2010)

paper_heart_21 said:


> me too yaar...........its is also a awesome game !!



on which lvl are you?


----------



## Rajiv Modi (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi guys! In that sports level,how to enter the information? It says 'country-name'.Does it mean first I print 'country-then name of the country' or 'country name-name of the sport'? Such a simple level and still stuck,though i hav the flags and know all three games, lol.


----------



## walkmanguru (Feb 13, 2010)

Rajiv Modi said:


> Hi guys! In that sports level,how to enter the information? It says 'country-name'.Does it mean first I print 'country-then name of the country' or 'country name-name of the sport'? Such a simple level and still stuck,though i hav the flags and know all three games, lol.


\
Just enter the name of the country...


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 13, 2010)

i m reading the page for like 50th time now... still not finding any mistake...

its getting really frustrating now... perhaps time to rest and try later


----------



## Rajiv Modi (Feb 13, 2010)

Its somewhere at the end of the page.Enjoy man!

---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------




walkmanguru said:


> \
> Just enter the name of the country...


 
Thanks Guru but whichever way I fill the name,in capitals or small,clubbed togather or seperately,it not working.Any other clue?Fuuny to stumble at this level! *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 13, 2010)

got it atlast ! damn... i think a cup of tea solves all the problems 

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------




Rajiv Modi said:


> Its somewhere at the end of the page.Enjoy man!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...



keep trying... try to remember the answer format country-name and enter accordingly...

HINT : the country is associated with india currently

---------- Post added at 03:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------

anybody getting redirected to DimDim.com ?? its asking me to join a meeting


----------



## Rajiv Modi (Feb 13, 2010)

-=[bZk]=-;1206550 said:
			
		

> got it atlast ! damn... i think a cup of tea solves all the problems
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------
> 
> ...


 
Thanks mate! Though the format in which the name is used is unusual, yet I am loving it.


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 13, 2010)

stuk @ under the hood


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm gettin redirected to dimdin.com after d question in ctc... Its askin for meeting room n your name... Wat do i do after dis... N wats dis clueless... How do i join into dis clueless game...


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 13, 2010)

hot zubs said:


> I'm gettin redirected to dimdin.com after d question in ctc... Its askin for meeting room n your name... Wat do i do after dis... N wats dis clueless... How do i join into dis clueless game...



indeed ! i too was redirected there. don't be in a hurry ! calm down and read the clue properly word-by-word.

u will know what to do 

---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 PM ----------

some hints will be appreciated for under the hood clue >


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 13, 2010)

ok got it thnx mate


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 13, 2010)

any help on under the hood ???


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 13, 2010)

me too stuck der same under the hood thing...
plz giv some gud valid hint... plz plz plz...


----------



## shaily (Feb 13, 2010)

hey...plz help me wid d password level...i just tried all sorts of possibilities..but with no success...is the number given to be used as it is or has to be modified.?????

HELPP PLZZZZ


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 13, 2010)

stuck in the hex file


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 13, 2010)

shaily said:


> hey...plz help me wid d password level...i just tried all sorts of possibilities..but with no success...is the number given to be used as it is or has to be modified.?????
> 
> HELPP PLZZZZ



all i can tell u is that the l33t 5p33k is not the password. neither it is a part of the password.

the password is 8 characters long and must be translated from the english keyword (read the clue) into the hacker language (in which l33t 5p33k is written in).


----------



## Achuth (Feb 13, 2010)

@doctergarg the hex one was tha easiest...


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 13, 2010)

UNDER THE HOOD really ROCKS !

after thinking peacefully for a while, it seems to be one of the easiest ones out there... good luck


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 13, 2010)

-=[bZk]=-;1206651 said:
			
		

> UNDER THE HOOD really ROCKS !
> 
> after thinking peacefully for a while, it seems to be one of the easiest ones out there... good luck



Finally!!!!!!!!


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 13, 2010)

HEX ???? Damn Easy... LAst one after dinner now..... CIAO...


----------



## ico (Feb 13, 2010)

I've finished everything.


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 13, 2010)

90 more minutes for my date, hopefully if Digit doesn't repeat the same crooked mischief again.

---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------

*Klueless 5 : Rolling On The Floor Laughing, Slim Shady, ....., Clickall The Links, ......., Clueless*


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 13, 2010)

back from dinner... lets see what the zip has to offer !


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 13, 2010)

*This Doesn't Feel Good!*

*I got a pm from "clinton" about a topic which I had thought earlier today!

The CTC checkpoints are not "guarded" Think about it people, they are publishing them in the open! The 1st checkpoint was an unguarded one.

The 2nd was obscure and it was OK! But the 3rd checkpoint will be in the open!

People will directly get a chance to get into CTC and they just have to solve the 4th set to continue!

This ain't right for the people who have been following CTC from the start point!

Mods have a thought about this!
*


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 13, 2010)

^^Agreed !

---------- Post added at 11:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 PM ----------

disclosing the next clue in the wild is unfair for those who raked their brains in solving the earlier codes...

---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 PM ----------

Done for the day and now waiting for the next set of clues to work on


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 14, 2010)

lol they again getting nasty! why ain't they punctual at least!


----------



## clinton (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey guys,I don't think the next clue will be posted till tomorrow morning when the office opens, or the clue maker finishes his nightlong conversation/__eating with his Valentine.
Hey Tron,got the clue yet?


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 14, 2010)

A computer guy gets a girlfriend! i doubt it! my friends tells me that m married to my computer lol


----------



## clinton (Feb 14, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> A computer guy gets a girlfriend! i doubt it! my friends tells me that m married to my computer lol


Might be dating one in GTA man......
I am going to sleep man ,cant wait for this guy to finish,Bye,Good Morning and *Happy Cracking!!!!!*


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 14, 2010)

mayb lol, but he better ends the date sooner or m gonna lose my sleep


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 14, 2010)

Please post the clue at 7 AM. Please Please


----------



## Achuth (Feb 14, 2010)

ohh yeahh please post them before 6.30 ..i gotta leave for classes..plss make it sooner


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 14, 2010)

the clues are still not posted
i am getting impatient

---------- Post added at 06:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 AM ----------

hope they have corrected their desktop calender


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

no clues... what if the office remains closed on the account of sunday and furthermore valentine's day ?

i hate to remember the last time...


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 14, 2010)

Whats wrong with digit??????? Update the CTC clues!! I cant waste time hitting refresh every other minute


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 14, 2010)

Grrr raaabo leave ur valentine you already killed ours!

This ain't fair, you get yours while we get only "F5"!


----------



## priyu (Feb 14, 2010)

Well well.looks like it's a long wait again.

---------- Post added at 10:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 AM ----------

And they're tweeting abt Alan wake not for PC.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 14, 2010)

Bye CTC. Bye bye


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: This Doesn't Feel Good!*



Tron91 said:


> *I got a pm from "clinton" about a topic which I had thought earlier today!
> 
> The CTC checkpoints are not "guarded" Think about it people, they are publishing them in the open! The 1st checkpoint was an unguarded one.
> 
> ...



yeah i saw many people here who didnt even attemp 1st and 2nd part and they hv directly jumped over to 3rd part !!


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 14, 2010)

This sucks bad!


----------



## priyu (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey Devrath,they might be doing so just to make people leave ctc so others have it easy.So don't give up hope.


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 14, 2010)

*where are the clues ??

I don't want to spoil the mood of my valentine today  !!*


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 14, 2010)

priyu said:


> Hey Devrath,they might be doing so just to make people leave ctc so others have it easy.So don't give up hope.



Hehe. I quit from desktop. Following from my mobile. lol


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 14, 2010)

paper_heart_21 said:


> *where are the clues ??
> 
> I don't want to spoil the mood of my valentine today  !!*



if ya wanna keep ur valentine, get out of here and 4get bout CTC for today. Don't even talk bout CTC during the date!


----------



## vinodmatz (Feb 14, 2010)

Be patient with you?
When the stooping sky
Leans down upon the hills
And tenderly, as one who soothing stills
An anguish, gathers earth to lie
Embraced and girdled.  Do the sun-filled men
Feel patience then?
Be patient with you?
When the snow-girt earth
Cracks to let through a spurt
Of sudden green, and from the muddy dirt
A snowdrop leaps, how mark its worth
To eyes frost-hardened, and do weary men
Feel patience then?
Be patient with you?
When pain's iron bars
Their rivets tighten, stern
To bend and break their victims; as they turn,
Hopeless, there stand the purple jars
Of night to spill oblivion.  Do these men
Feel patience then?
Be patient with you?
You!  My sun and moon!
My basketful of flowers!
My money-bag of shining dreams!  My hours,
Windless and still, of afternoon!
You are my world and I your citizen.
What meaning can have patience then?


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 14, 2010)

Devrath_ND said:


> Hehe. I quit from desktop. Following from my mobile. lol



Same here! Actually its better on the mobile!


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 14, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> if ya wanna keep ur valentine, get out of here and 4get bout CTC for today. Don't even talk bout CTC during the date!



naa i hv given her time after 3pm.............so till then if ctc is done then ok or i will see to it in night or tomorrow  

coz i think that there will be some more checkpoints...............

---------- Post added at 11:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 AM ----------




vinodmatz said:


> Be patient with you?
> When the stooping sky
> Leans down upon the hills
> And tenderly, as one who soothing stills
> ...



man u a poet !!


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 14, 2010)

Whatever it will be ur ass, which will be on fire


----------



## priyu (Feb 14, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> Same here! Actually its better on the mobile!



Not only better,but convinient as well.only thing is solving clues ain't possible.eg.the hex.exe one.


----------



## kunnz.beck (Feb 14, 2010)

-=[bZk]=-;1206651 said:
			
		

> UNDER THE HOOD really ROCKS !
> 
> after thinking peacefully for a while, it seems to be one of the easiest ones out there... good luck



Its d 4th day on this and I still havent cracked it...


----------



## vinodmatz (Feb 14, 2010)

:-digit is makin a poet out of me
 making me tire and and ma backside on fire
valentine or no valentine; when will u stop makin me pine .

give me the next klue ;dont have much to do;
even wonderin was that a checkpoint :
or do have to check mate

u will make me into a bird who is worse than a twit
LOL. i think i ve finally flown the cuckoo's nest

---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------

guys i have taken off to klueless 5 for entertainment, it will sharpen ur skill

---------- Post added at 11:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 AM ----------




kunnz.beck said:


> Its d 4th day on this and I still havent cracked it...


 

Take a break and explore the pictures software details later.
Just chill and relax u will get it.


----------



## raj_98986 (Feb 14, 2010)

Man o Man .....i thnk mine valentine is over....i just broke her mobile ....she's angry...gotta do smethng....pls help me .... bt i blame digit...they r spoilin my valentines day......still not posted anything....tweet tweet....grrrrr  raaabo whr r u???


----------



## katzdudexxx (Feb 14, 2010)

Still no cluess...........what r they doin...........sleepin..!!


----------



## edvin_158709 (Feb 14, 2010)

Guys CTC is getting really hot hope we have some sore fun in coming months we need this CTC every month to enjoy every bit of being in DIGIT familywhat do you say should we demand more such brain hack games or just read mag and fast track


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

where are the clues ?


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 14, 2010)

waiting for tweets......................!!


----------



## raj_98986 (Feb 14, 2010)

What tha ....???  Still no clues.....i think they r goin 2 do same....as they did on 10th feb.... ??? what do u think.......???


----------



## walsum (Feb 14, 2010)

Relax...Don't get ahead of yourself....They're also having fun..It's fair i say as they're the one's who booked the ticket to the Show for us.
Enjoy Valentine's


----------



## kunnz.beck (Feb 14, 2010)

*guys ....stil stuck at "Under the Hood"
any more inputs??*


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 14, 2010)

walsum said:


> Relax...Don't get ahead of yourself....They're also having fun..It's fair i say as they're the one's who booked the ticket to the Show for us.
> Enjoy Valentine's




yeah..........said it right.............

---------- Post added at 02:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 PM ----------




raj_98986 said:


> Man o Man .....i thnk mine valentine is over....i just broke her mobile ....she's angry...gotta do smethng....pls help me .... bt i blame digit...they r spoilin my valentines day......still not posted anything....tweet tweet....grrrrr  raaabo whr r u???



man u better do smthyn really fast !!


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

can do nothing but wait .........


----------



## kunnz.beck (Feb 14, 2010)

m spoilin my Vday on this Under the hood...urgggghhh :X:X


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

kunnz.beck said:


> *guys ....stil stuck at "Under the Hood"
> any more inputs??*



For those who are stuck at Under The Hood.

What is the man in the picture doing ? You do what he is doing but just on the screen.

I cannot "COMMENT" anymore on the above clue more than this


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 14, 2010)

kunnz.beck said:


> m spoilin my Vday on this Under the hood...urgggghhh :X:X



Under The Hood by Billy Ray Cyrus is a good song.......... 

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## raj_98986 (Feb 14, 2010)

whaaaat......!!!!!  its sunday.....its valentines day too.......bt still im here only......n digit's really enjoyin every bit of it.......hmmmm let's wait....


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 14, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> *I got a pm  from "clinton" about a topic which I had thought earlier today!
> 
> The CTC checkpoints are not "guarded"  Think about it people, they are publishing them in the open! The 1st  checkpoint was an unguarded one.
> 
> ...



don worry guys v hav got lot of experience, as v hav solved 1st n 2nd  stage n v were jus banging our heads  n pulling our hairs to solve those 2 stages... were d 3rd stage wil b like hell n  d guys hu wil jus jump to d 3rd stage wil jus do this  *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/rolleye17.gif   *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/crash.gif       *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/5da69969.gif   *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/6807c8d4.gif

______________________________________________________________________



edvin_158709 said:


> Guys CTC is getting really hot hope we have some sore fun in coming months we need this CTC every month to enjoy every bit of being in DIGIT familywhat do you say should we demand more such brain hack games or just read mag and fast track



s v need more n more CTC every month... it wil keep us more connected with Digit family n wil keep our brains sharper *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/sign40.gif

___________________________________________________________________



raj_98986 said:


> What tha ....???   Still no clues.....i think they r goin 2 do same....as they did on 10th  feb.... ??? what do u think.......???




jus hav a chillpill  n chillax *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/beer.gif dude...
patience is d   \/ | |2 7 |_| 3


----------



## vineetrok (Feb 14, 2010)

-=[bZk]=-;1206802 said:
			
		

> For those who are stuck at Under The Hood.
> 
> What is the man in the picture doing ? You do what he is doing but just on the screen.
> 
> I cannot "COMMENT" anymore on the above clue more than this


yup.....just dont open up your monitor!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katzdudexxx (Feb 14, 2010)

-=[bZk]=-;1206802 said:
			
		

> For those who are stuck at Under The Hood.
> 
> What is the man in the picture doing ? You do what he is doing but just on the screen.
> 
> I cannot "COMMENT" anymore on the above clue more than this



hehe......if still u didnt get it u r a noob...


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

I think i literally gave out the answer in that hint, didn't I ?

---------- Post added at 02:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 PM ----------

Klueless 5 is my last resort ! Until the time digit guys decide to give us the clues...


----------



## kunnz.beck (Feb 14, 2010)

katzdudexxx said:


> hehe......if still u didnt get it u r a noob...


I seem to be one...all i can see in that pic is a fish on the headlight,a man's face(lookin somewht like Undertaker) and a Cartoons face on the bonnet..


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

Like I said, do not think so much about the picture. Just see what the man is doing and try to replicate it on ur PC !

Klueless 5 on LEVEL 4 now... IT seems to be a nice game !


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 14, 2010)

*TEAM DIGIT.... WAKE UP*


----------



## vkchauhan (Feb 14, 2010)

Really stuck in under the hood picture


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

Klueless Level 8


----------



## edvin_158709 (Feb 14, 2010)

I think the guy who will tweet will come in night shift or they have given the clue to a night security guard of the office with a blackberry in hand to tweet late night


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 14, 2010)

edvin_158709 said:


> I think the guy who will tweet will come in night shift or they have given the clue to a night security guard of the office with a blackberry in hand to tweet late night



you seem to be right


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 14, 2010)

edvin_158709 said:


> I think the guy who will tweet will come in night shift or they have given the clue to a night security guard of the office with a blackberry in hand to tweet late night



yaa...............srsly........they should put the clues yaar !!


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

Klueless Level 9 ! Its really an excellent game !


----------



## clinton (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey guys did any1 find any use of the clue on Page 10?


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

clinton said:


> Hey guys did any1 find any use of the clue on Page 10?



Maybe we will have to use it somewhere in upcoming clues ! whenever they come !


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 14, 2010)

clinton said:


> Hey guys did any1 find any use of the clue on Page 10?



naaaaaaaaa............not yet broda !!


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yawn, still no clues!:-/
Raaabo now I just wish ur Valentine throws a flower on ur head along with the pot.


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

I have left following CTC.. doing Klueless instead !


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't wanna turn on my comp now. Kinda feel wasted.


----------



## priyu (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey Tron,since when did you begin to follow raj thakre?


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

since the time promises were broken perhaps ?


----------



## priyu (Feb 14, 2010)

Well,the same happened after save point 2.But it wasn't expected atleast from Digit guys.


----------



## raj_98986 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yawn... .....i thnk i should take my lappie with me @ d party....im still guessing what will b our next clue....is it related to page 10...lets see....n wait....WAKE UP DIGIT....Frm Morning Im Sitting Like This :    lol


----------



## passionate gamer (Feb 14, 2010)

hey tron which level are u playing in klueless 5


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

i m at 10b

---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 PM ----------

use this for Klueless *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=124444

---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------

Only this was left to hear 

Crack the code clues coming soon. We seem to be having some trouble uploading html files. Sorry. -- Raaabo

Source - Refer Checkpoint of CTC Level 3  BirdBrains


----------



## priyu (Feb 14, 2010)

Come on buddy,atleast they're trying.Hoping Tron's wish abt raaabo has come true.

---------- Post added at 06:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 PM ----------

Trying For the last half an hour or so.


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

hehe...

well keeping what u said in mind. its a good idea to upload and test the clues before hand i.e. on 13th if you want to release them on 14th !

stitch in time saves nine i suppose


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 14, 2010)

-=[bZk]=-;1206880 said:
			
		

> hehe...
> 
> well keeping what u said in mind. its a good idea to upload and test the clues before hand i.e. on 13th if you want to release them on 14th !
> 
> stitch in time saves nine i suppose



righty m8 

u don't release the final version without beta testing lol


----------



## priyu (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah,they should have tried it out b4 giving the release date.same for save point 2.for the whole of 10th feb,i got wierd images like geek clock,hit no.3467,etc.The worst was an image which said April Fool.


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 14, 2010)

Now i wish a bunch of flowers to be thrown at Raaabo lol


----------



## priyu (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey Tron,we can be the Beta Testers.What say?


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 14, 2010)

Seems like Anorion is also lagging behind, he could console us a bit, since i had wasted almost the whole day refreshing pages lol

---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------

if we become the beta testers than no CTC for us. you want that deal?


----------



## priyu (Feb 14, 2010)

In order to win something,you have to lose something.-Ron Weasely.
I prefer ctc to testing.


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

I think the frequency of the CTC should be increased. They could even appoint winners and runner-ups of the current CTC as co-ordinators to the editorial team to setup the CTC clues. What say ?

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 PM ----------

Similar to the lines of Klueless


----------



## priyu (Feb 14, 2010)

And it's about an hour.Raaabo,do something.


----------



## priyu (Feb 14, 2010)

It's a good idea.But the winners will prefer to be contestants than clue makers.so it will just be a farce.


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 14, 2010)

Well this is the first time CTC is being held. Its a learning experience for the Digit Team too. Every1 makes mistakes. Give them their time and your thoughts, dats the best we could do for now.

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 PM ----------

No one hits bullseye the first time.

---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------

No one hits bullseye the first time.


----------



## edvin_158709 (Feb 14, 2010)

Raabo i dont expect an erratum from you take your time i'am enjoying the post's from my friends :roll: it's fun to be on DIGIT CTC thread rather than with GF on valentine day


----------



## raj_98986 (Feb 14, 2010)

Whoooooaaaa.......at last some tweet from raaabo.....bt wait.....what the ....??? it says....u hav 2 wait......come on man......DO SOMETHING.....IM BYTIN MY NAILS FRM LAST 1 HOUR....LOOK AT ME :C_insane: 

(I ALSO THOUGTH THAT THIS WAS A  CLUE.....DIGIT HAS COMPLETELY STORMED MY BRAINS....NOW WHEN I LOOK @ words IN MY BOOKS....I CONSIDER THEM CLUES....Its Happening 4m Last 1week....LOL )


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 14, 2010)

CTC is up guys


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

and the clue is wicked

---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------

its cracked... on to the next one

---------- Post added at 08:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------

****'s easy today


----------



## falcon_1248 (Feb 14, 2010)

what does this "another netwrk is on d cvr" actually refer to???


----------



## xzhibit (Feb 14, 2010)

wait,CLOCK?
someone help here please.

---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------

@Falcon:Look carefully.you came from twitter.Another network.SEARCH.


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

clock is causing problems


----------



## falcon_1248 (Feb 14, 2010)

Got it.. where is the clock now!!!!


----------



## priyu (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey bzk,if analog,the question is wrong.if digital,only one timing fits the conditions.and it's not the ans according to ctc guys.


----------



## xzhibit (Feb 14, 2010)

from where you got most of your clues now.I can't get it.


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

i tried all combinations of time but i get redirected to some sitemap page..


----------



## swood (Feb 14, 2010)

has any1 cracked the time thingy yet?
if no u think the link is broken?


----------



## falcon_1248 (Feb 14, 2010)

where is the clock?


----------



## priyu (Feb 14, 2010)

I think that's what raaabo meant by html troubles


----------



## mayank.1love (Feb 14, 2010)

cleared all codes


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 14, 2010)

Stuck with the irish


----------



## Lochinvar (Feb 14, 2010)

C'mon, this barely requires half a brain. Finished the current section ages ago.


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 14, 2010)

so any help with the irish???


----------



## lulz (Feb 14, 2010)

hehe
done all  hafta wait again now 
would have done long ago if they had uploaded pages in time.
they are too slow for me. 

---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------




akshat2112 said:


> so any help with the irish???


$10000
we is not ur tech support


----------



## clinton (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey,I tried both the times on the clocks but no use, what do we exactly have to do?


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

Irish Rules ?


----------



## xzhibit (Feb 14, 2010)

Irish rule??


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

Some hints on Irish Rule ??


----------



## lulz (Feb 14, 2010)

why dont u ask the admin to give you the prize directly


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

lol. i m not asking for the answer but just a hint. many people have helped others. it won't hurt you to help anyone


----------



## xzhibit (Feb 14, 2010)

seriously guys.we help too.


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

he seems to have registered today. i really doubt if he has completed all of the clues as i did not see him comment on level 1, 2 and 3 of the CTC. i think he's just playing around


----------



## xzhibit (Feb 14, 2010)

DUDE
What IS irish rule?
think...think...
*BANGS HIS HEAD AGAINST A POLE.*

---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------

anyone helping?


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

i don't think anyone has reached upto here. Those who claim to are all offline. Currently we both are on the last clue before checkpoint. Lets give it a calm thought


----------



## xzhibit (Feb 14, 2010)

i'm still thinking.
I STILL don't get it.


----------



## mayank.1love (Feb 14, 2010)

i am at checkpoint


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

please provide some hints for the irish rule bro


----------



## priyu (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey the last checkpoint was after the zip one right?


----------



## mayank.1love (Feb 14, 2010)

what language do they speak?


----------



## vineetrok (Feb 14, 2010)

i've gone crazy after solving 16 lvl's of Klueless5.....
can someone hint me on the clock thing?


----------



## Lochinvar (Feb 14, 2010)

Proof that I'm not lying: the next clue will be delivered at an URL specified on the page containing the final clue on the 19th, at 2400 hours (whatever "2400" means).

I would offer help, but that would spoil all the fun, and be slightly unfair to those who cracked this on their own.


----------



## mayank.1love (Feb 14, 2010)

2400 means 12 AM at midnight


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

look at the this thread. everyone is helping others. did it spoil ur fun ?

a little hint or nudge in the right direction won't hurt


----------



## herculesksp (Feb 14, 2010)

Just cracked it. Think guys think... Like someone said, next clue on 19th, so you have 5 more days to crack it. Shut the browser, take a break, and come back tomorrow.

Hint: The clue is slightly misleading, it is not really similar in any way to the last checkpoint. But you have to take your hint from the last checkpoint. I wasted a long time getting the correct format of the URL, but had the answer on my fingertips.

Oh and I hope Digit gets the dates right this time around. I don't want to be up all night on 19th only to find out that the clues will be posted on 20th night.


----------



## Lochinvar (Feb 14, 2010)

12AM = 0000. _Not_ 2400.


----------



## mayank.1love (Feb 14, 2010)

2400 of 19th = 12 AM of 20th = 00:00:00 20th


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

reached the checkpoint finally ! 

PS thanks to mayank for his help

---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------

i think they mean 19th 12am i.e. midnight on 19th

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------

i must say that compared to level 3, this level was easier.


----------



## mayank.1love (Feb 14, 2010)

ya i think thats true
19th midnite
i m bit confused by maths rite now


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

5 days to enjoy and pass time. until then Klueless is where I will be


----------



## Lochinvar (Feb 14, 2010)

mayank.1love said:


> 2400 of 19th = 12 AM of 20th = 00:00:00 20th



There's no such thing as 2400 hours.
23:59:59 + 1s = 00:00:00, not 24:00:00.

It's quite obvious what it _means_, but the fact of the matter is that "2400 hours" is technically incorrect.


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

cause, if we say 2300 hours on 19th, it means 11pm accordingly 2400 would mean one hour later i.e. 12am / 2400 for 19th or 0000 for 20th


----------



## mayank.1love (Feb 14, 2010)

ok sorry u all are rite
goin 2 sleep
gud nite
bye


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

a hint for all irish rule solvers.

read the clue as if it were in present tense and not past tense. happy cracking


----------



## Lochinvar (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh, and Notpron >> Klueless.


----------



## katzdudexxx (Feb 14, 2010)

Wht is the broken clock thing can any one explain the ques to me....plzz pm me..


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 14, 2010)

mayank.1love said:


> ya i think thats true
> 19th midnite
> i m bit confused by maths rite now



calculus is driving me crazy too !!


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm still stuck at the irish rule!! Please can anyone give any more hint??


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 14, 2010)

Clock is driving me crazy..............tomorrow my phy. board practical......and i''m sitting here.......!! 

i think i need to try it tomorrow after my prac.............. !!


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 14, 2010)

the clocks on da cover really?


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

You will notice there is a clocktower on digit cover. try and read what time they show and it is ur answer !


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 14, 2010)

got the clock right lol.


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

u see it was easy ! all clues today are easy especially when compared against some of level 3's


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 14, 2010)

gee now i gotto enter the movies


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 14, 2010)

it turns out now that they were ! anyways think of what lies ahead !


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 14, 2010)

got it too


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 14, 2010)

dang m on pocket internet! i don't wanna download flv's now


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 14, 2010)

clues bout the clock? read the time correctly. be particular where the hands are. don't approximate [i was doing it and getting it wrong]


----------



## vineetrok (Feb 14, 2010)

can any one give little hint on Irish rule thing?
pls


----------



## raj_98986 (Feb 15, 2010)

m back in game....bt wait.....im stuck....what the hell is bad man selling???? pls sme1 give me sme hint....pm me...thanx  i didnt get it.....pm me pls


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 15, 2010)

ankit McClaine i gave the hint for this as well as the next one earlier in one of my posts


----------



## raj_98986 (Feb 15, 2010)

hey tron91 pls help me abt "what's bad man sellin" .....i didnt get it.....m gettin blind now....give a hint....near where it is...??? pm me pls


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 15, 2010)

So wats this hooded freak selling?


----------



## raj_98986 (Feb 15, 2010)

it looks round....but its not cd....i think.....pls help sme1.....

---------- Post added at 12:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 AM ----------

give some clues ...tron91 pls help....


----------



## raj_98986 (Feb 15, 2010)

go n see the cast of movie...dere u will find who is thomas....only name is allowed....n thats enough of hints....4m me.....


----------



## raj_98986 (Feb 15, 2010)

ankithepat said:


> help help pls pls




go n see the cast of movie...dere u will find who is thomas....only name is allowed....n thats enough of hints....4m me..... 		  friend request are accepted...


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 15, 2010)

u came near it raj. look below the man, he is not selling just one.


----------



## raj_98986 (Feb 15, 2010)

it oki ankit...bt hey tron91.....pls dnt sleep....u gotta help me outta here buddy....please....help me....i had already tried over 50 hints....bt still cant find "WHAT THE HELL IS BAD MAN SELLING...???" PLS HELP...ANKIT YOU TOO....IF U CAN....

---------- Post added at 12:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 AM ----------

tron91...u rock man...thanx.......gettin on another 1.....


----------



## passionate gamer (Feb 15, 2010)

hello tron
did u reached the checkpoint
i am stuck at the whats the bad guy selling


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 15, 2010)

I am learning a new language now


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 15, 2010)

It has three dialects!!! Doesn't give me creeps, India has lots more!

And guess what, Digit Team couldn't even set one Computer related puzzle on this round! Amazing!


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 15, 2010)

So what xctly u had 2 do? In the irish clue?


----------



## raj_98986 (Feb 15, 2010)

pls help......what " So close yet so far!  "   i cant xctly knw wht 2 do nw....pls help sme1...thnx


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 15, 2010)

i learnt irish lol

---------- Post added at 01:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 AM ----------

yes you are so close raj, read carefully


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 15, 2010)

ahhh ...crack the code after gate exam on valentines day....wot a gr8 vlntine ..... it was lyk  a crack your day ...for me  

hey tron....ny clue abt video ?? hav to search video with name "Speaking ***** tyms" ??


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 15, 2010)

ankithepat said:


> any1  pls help me about what's that bad man selling
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 AM ----------
> 
> i got it sorry




ankit u got video ???? ny clue abt it bro


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 15, 2010)

check the bottom ones g33k


----------



## raj_98986 (Feb 15, 2010)

pls help.....i cant find it.... d "case sensitive." one....pls pls give sme clue...


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 15, 2010)

g33k guess wat i learnt today! irish lol


----------



## raj_98986 (Feb 15, 2010)

pls help.....i cant find it.... d "case sensitive." one....pls pls give sme clue...


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 15, 2010)

raj how will you write it in a book?


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 15, 2010)

Still stuck with irish! Tron pls help!


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 15, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> g33k guess wat i learnt today! irish lol




lmao ......u learnin irish....kewll....nice going........use some translators bro...try out google translator...


----------



## raj_98986 (Feb 15, 2010)

oki oki....m just tryin....thanx buddy.....gotta do smethng....im feelin sleepy thts y....


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 15, 2010)

akshat read above ^^^^


----------



## avrix (Feb 15, 2010)

hey guys........can u pls help me in bad guy one.................i tried cd,5 cd's, software cd......and many others but none of dem works...................i know those r not cd's but what r they?


----------



## avrix (Feb 15, 2010)

tron pls help me bro......give me hint for those cd's


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 15, 2010)

akshat check some german also lol

---------- Post added at 01:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 AM ----------

those are cds


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 15, 2010)

SPANISH: uno, dos, tres, cuatro, cinco, seis, siete, ocho, nueve, diez 
FRENCH: un, deux, trois, quatre, cinq, six, sept, huit, neuf, dix 
GERMAN: eins, zwei, drei, vier, funf, sechs, sieben, acht, neun, zehn 
ESPERANTO: unu, du, tri, kvar, kvin, ses, sep, ok, nau, dek
ASSAMESE: ek, dui, tini, sari, panch, soi, haat, aanth, no, dos



---------- Post added at 01:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 AM ----------

clues for all the puzzles have been given in my previous posts, read them carefully and ya will find your going easier. use some grey matter folks.


----------



## avrix (Feb 15, 2010)

wats rum fans???


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey! I did it..was just translating the wrong word


----------



## avrix (Feb 15, 2010)

hey pls help me...............i tried peddler and cd vendor...........pls give hint............how is rum fans related


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 15, 2010)

muahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 15, 2010)

ankit check with raj lol

---------- Post added at 02:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 AM ----------

dang i have 94 posts in this thread


----------



## raj_98986 (Feb 15, 2010)

i still cant undrstnd wats d meanin of "So Close yet so far" n nw my mom is shoutin too...its 2 late nw..i thnk i shud try 2mmrw...i vl try tmmrw..thnx tron91...pls pm me d hint if u can...keep tryin ankit...guudnite every1..


----------



## avrix (Feb 15, 2010)

hey what bout irish..................


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 15, 2010)

u don't have to find what "So close yet so far" means. it just tells bout ur situation lol


----------



## avrix (Feb 15, 2010)

tron pls give clue for irish one..............


----------



## avrix (Feb 15, 2010)

thnx tron...........


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 15, 2010)

lol y u giving importance on da first line. the first line is telling bout u. da second line is for the problem.


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 15, 2010)

read it. and do accordingly thinking bout how close u r to the answer


----------



## swood (Feb 15, 2010)

any clues to the iris thingy?
a slight push will do


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 15, 2010)

@swood: read the previous page my posts only lol


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 15, 2010)

Nw i think its btr to brute force the td/d/<answer.html ...with a brute force using a heavy dictionary.,...thats enough to crack this code....lmao


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 15, 2010)

hmm it will be a good option wid the next set of questions lol. they are claiming those will be tougher ones as well as there will be many more puzzles.


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 15, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> ur help me, help me posts
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 AM ----------
> 
> SOS = Save Our Souls



lmao....yaa ryt.....spamming is nt allwd..


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 15, 2010)

the forum is for expressing ur views. if u wanna interact wid some1 they have given u the facility of private messaging. dats wat me and g33k are doing.


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 15, 2010)

*answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100214110537AA3DBc4

lmao guys its nt a quizz going on here.....lmao.....how u guys can b so crazy abt this.....

anyways ...m nt jack sparrw so cant answer evrythng...


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 15, 2010)

i answered there lol.


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 15, 2010)

lmao ..awesm....hahaha....welll answerd....kewlll.....

he`ll get shocked by that kind of ansr...lolxx

---------- Post added at 03:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 AM ----------

irish rule! after coffee brk ....lolxx.....ankithepat...... bro dun forget the previous answers...thats wht u need

---------- Post added at 03:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 AM ----------

D'fhoghlaim mé gaelach <<<< irish rule solved  lolxx ..thnxx 4 d hints ... tron


----------



## Achuth (Feb 15, 2010)

network on tha cover???hmm thinkin ..

---------- Post added at 05:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 AM ----------

wth i am not gettin it.....hints r ok

---------- Post added at 05:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 AM ----------

still not gettin it ..need urgent help

---------- Post added at 05:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:43 AM ----------

CRACKED --now the clock ....

---------- Post added at 06:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 AM ----------

WTH is Irush RUle


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 15, 2010)

All i can tell about the irish rule is that its a 8 letter word for answer consisting of a tyre and something on your head or maybe not !


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2010)

somebody help with McClain rules!

---------- Post added at 08:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 AM ----------

finished mcclain

---------- Post added at 08:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 AM ----------

irish rule someone?


----------



## walkmanguru (Feb 15, 2010)

What is irish rule?? any hints??


----------



## randomboy (Feb 15, 2010)

akshat2112 said:


> Hey! I did it..was just translating the wrong word



Mc Claine rules
Am flummoxed friends. Takes out all the pomposity of having cracked all the clues till now.


got it . hey have reached the checkpoint(thanks for the help)


----------



## raj_98986 (Feb 15, 2010)

please help...m stuck @ "the answer is case sensitive" pm me any1....


----------



## katzdudexxx (Feb 15, 2010)

Irish rule??............Just 2 sentences nd the clue is ovr.........how is it related to the last chckpoint plzz pm any hints...


----------



## raj_98986 (Feb 15, 2010)

PLEASE HELP....SOME1.....PLEASE......katzdudexxx......can help pls...pm me or give some hint....im stuck @ "the answer is case sensitive" pls help.....m tryin 4m yesterday nite....


----------



## katzdudexxx (Feb 15, 2010)

raj_98986 said:


> PLEASE HELP....SOME1.....PLEASE......katzdudexxx......can help pls...pm me or give some hint....im stuck @ "the answer is case sensitive" pls help.....m tryin 4m yesterday nite....



Tell me the clue...


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 15, 2010)

-=[bZk]=-;1206987 said:
			
		

> a hint for all irish rule solvers.
> 
> read the clue as if it were in present tense and not past tense. happy cracking





Tron91 said:


> SPANISH: uno, dos, tres, cuatro, cinco, seis, siete, ocho, nueve, diez
> FRENCH: un, deux, trois, quatre, cinq, six, sept, huit, neuf, dix
> GERMAN: eins, zwei, drei, vier, funf, sechs, sieben, acht, neun, zehn
> ESPERANTO: unu, du, tri, kvar, kvin, ses, sep, ok, nau, dek
> ...




us read in the forums evrythng is solved nw.......dun ask for help sufficient clues r there in the forms to solve the probs.... 

Use Brain else u`ll miss all the fun...Bst of luck


----------



## walkmanguru (Feb 15, 2010)

proxyg33k said:


> us read in the forums evrythng is solved nw.......dun ask for help sufficient clues r there in the forms to solve the probs....
> 
> Use Brain else u`ll miss all the fun...Bst of luck



wow...i have cleared the codes...on checkpoint 4...thanks for the helpp...


----------



## katzdudexxx (Feb 15, 2010)

me too stuck at irish rule...plzz help


----------



## vineetrok (Feb 15, 2010)

can someone PM me on irish clue.

ive done translation but not getting through.....:-\


----------



## Achuth (Feb 15, 2010)

heyy after the irish rule CTC is down...i think the mods r workin plss those who hav passed thru it chek wether it is workin...


----------



## vineetrok (Feb 15, 2010)

k done with it. thanks for your help.


----------



## raj_98986 (Feb 15, 2010)

team bravo....this is raj reachin at checkpoint irish....wait a minute....now what the hell does it means.....


----------



## katzdudexxx (Feb 15, 2010)

At the checkpoint waitin for the other clues.....


----------



## raj_98986 (Feb 15, 2010)

pls help with irish one....translated it but still not gettin it....pls pm me


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2010)

i reached the checkpoint finally


----------



## vishnu.mohan1995 (Feb 15, 2010)

plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzhelp me with the under the hood question


----------



## Achuth (Feb 15, 2010)

vishnu pls chekk ur PM

---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 PM ----------

reached checkpoint ..over..


----------



## vishnu.mohan1995 (Feb 15, 2010)

still not able to get the under the hood question please mail me at vishnu.mohan1995@gmail.com


----------



## xerxes31 (Feb 15, 2010)

I reached it....!!
All you have to do is to simply follow the clues given in this thread...!!


----------



## vishnu.mohan1995 (Feb 15, 2010)

what is hex

---------- Post added at 07:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------

pllllz help me with the hez


----------



## rohanmathew (Feb 15, 2010)

Reached at the finals.


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 15, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i reached the checkpoint finally





Achuth said:


> vishnu pls chekk ur PM
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 PM ----------
> 
> reached checkpoint ..over..





xerxes31 said:


> I reached it....!!
> All you have to do is to simply follow the clues given in this thread...!!





rohanmathew said:


> Reached at the finals.



congratz


----------



## rohanmathew (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank You and best wishes for the finalists.


----------



## xzhibit (Feb 15, 2010)

anyone bother to help with the irish rule?


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 15, 2010)

sme hlp in the case sensitive clue what we hv to do in that pls PM me


----------



## swood (Feb 15, 2010)

wheeeew finally,nearly 24 hrs after clues were released
the irish thingy took me for a spin-like i drank a drum of
irish coffee.
thanx every1 for ur valuable hints and inputs & more 
importantly thanx for sticking around after u made it 
& helping the rest of us.those yet to make it there is
still time.just work on the hints on the forum.
over & out

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------




xzhibit said:


> anyone bother to help with the irish rule?



it helps if u have saved the last checkP_  page in some fourmat


----------



## mosestheman (Feb 15, 2010)

just enTe12e1) 4th CI-Ie<kp0Int      .just waiting for another set ....
lmao it is simple as hell just check the last checkpoint


----------



## 8aum (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi EveryOne,

This is my first post and I would like to thank every one for the wonderful hints given here to solve the puzzles.
Untill today I wasnt aware of the CTC contest going on .I Usually borrow the DVD's from friends and store the essential software on to my harddisk. Out of the curiousity about the rar file on the Dvd yesterday, I borrowed the magazines today and started with the contest. It took me about 3-4 hours to clear all the levels which would not havee been possible without this forum

*i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff81/8aum/Capture2.jpg

*i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff81/8aum/Capture33.jpg 
All these hours of mine were very interesting and even more interesting was to see people struggling after I was finished with the solutions and was going through all the posts

I though have a doubt that how is ThinkDigit team going to decide the winner of the contest ie if only they need the final answer then all the hard work will go in vein if somebody leaks the answer.

Here in the forum I found many people struggling with the clue for under the hood and irish rule .As a hint i would tell that they shoul look for the basic elements of the web page ie

Images,
HTML'
URL  etc

Overlook them and you will be restless  entertaining those who have finished


----------



## vinodmatz (Feb 16, 2010)

8aum said:


> Hi EveryOne,
> 
> This is my first post and I would like to thank every one for the wonderful hints given here to solve the puzzles.
> Untill today I wasnt aware of the CTC contest going on .I Usually borrow the DVD's from friends and store the essential software on to my harddisk. Out of the curiousity about the rar file on the Dvd yesterday, I borrowed the magazines today and started with the contest. It took me about 3-4 hours to clear all the levels which would not havee been possible without this forum
> ...


pl remove such msgs as it helps ppl who havent even solved levels upto three to go in directly, Mods are u watching????


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yo, man if ya post like those, then i can write the answers directly in ma posts lol

Don't take it on person. Ya killed CTC lol


***Edit:

Soz man, I missed the thing lol. You had wiped the last link clean. But, still the tweety thing. But, its a public domain place, so you can't be blamed for it. Digit folks should have taken care of it first place.

Team Digit, no posting of clues in public places, in da next round of CTC!

---------- Post added at 10:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 AM ----------

****Last Puzzle:

Wats gonna be da time and day? Have ya cracked it folks?


----------



## vinodmatz (Feb 16, 2010)

@tron
i agree with u man, me i have started reading up on my old ankit fadia books on ethical hacking just hoping that they wil have something to do with real computing in the final round to seperte the wheat from the chaff......


and dont worry abt date and time , i doubt they will make it on time LOL....


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 16, 2010)

*whoa...................at last i finished it .....!! *www.messletters.com/images/emoticons/happy_dance1.gif

puzzle was awesome.........*www.messletters.com/images/emoticons/other_ok.gif

it racked my brains out !!*

*www.chumpysclipart.com/images/illustrations/thumbnail/1926_picture_of_a_very_tired_man_with_several_cups_of_coffee_nearby_working_at_his_computer.jpg

---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------




vinodmatz said:


> @tron
> i agree with u man, me i have started reading up on my old ankit fadia books on ethical hacking just hoping that they wil have something to do with real computing in the final round to seperte the wheat from the chaff......
> 
> 
> and dont worry abt date and time , i doubt they will make it on time LOL....




yeah i too doubt if they made it on time !!

---------- Post added at 11:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 AM ----------

*ya anyone have decoded that time 2400 hours ??*


----------



## priyu (Feb 16, 2010)

paper_heart_21 said:


> *whoa...................at last i finished it .....!! *www.messletters.com/images/emoticons/happy_dance1.gif
> 
> puzzle was awesome.........*www.messletters.com/images/emoticons/other_ok.gif
> 
> ...



Read the CTC thread carefully.Ppl have discussed the time in detail.just to be on the safer side,go there on both days.


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 16, 2010)

> Read the CTC thread carefully.Ppl have discussed the time in detail.just to be on the safer side,go there on both days.



yeah u said it right............!!


----------



## randomboy (Feb 16, 2010)

priyu said:


> Read the CTC thread carefully.Ppl have discussed the time in detail.just to be on the safer side,go there on both days.



Or try to be there exactly at midnight. The loads on the servers is going to be pretty high  ;>


----------



## manubopaiah (Feb 16, 2010)

can you pm me any clue for the "case Sensitive" i am stuck..........!!

---------- Post added at 12:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------




Tron91 said:


> read it. and do accordingly thinking bout how close u r to the answer



tron91 can u pl pm me any clue on the "case sensitive" part???


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 16, 2010)

manubopaiah said:


> can you pm me any clue for the "case Sensitive" i am stuck..........!!




Do you need a clue for that. The answer is case sensitive. It is the biggest and direct hint anyone can give.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 16, 2010)

suggest guys-
what preparations should we make before the final set of clues


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> suggest guys-
> what preparations should we make before the final set of clues



hmmm try playing some other mental level game and read some mag. !!
Rest is nothin we can do except waiting


----------



## vinodmatz (Feb 16, 2010)

in army parlance a day begins at 00.00 and goes on till 2400/00.00 of the next day, so my frndz 19 2400hrs means 19 at the stroke of midnite.


so all my cindrella's out there just wait for ur prince ,


----------



## kiran1404 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi evry1, am new here...

//Your friendly neighbourhood clue is out//

On the last checkpoint, do you think this has some implict clue


----------



## vinodmatz (Feb 16, 2010)

hey guys just chill and stop seeing ghosts in every bedsheet.............Relax , take a deep breath, if u wanna go mad go play klueless 5 beyond level 20.


----------



## amraj (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi 


I am new here. I have completed all the checkpoint till the valentines one. It will be great help if i get a hint about network. I have tried very hard till this stage and don't wanna leave here.


----------



## priyu (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey amraj,check your pm.


----------



## mosestheman (Feb 16, 2010)

for under the hood clue use some features of google chrome .
chrome users just think of some features accessible easily .and use them on the page you will get it


----------



## manubopaiah (Feb 16, 2010)

can u give me clue on the "case sensitive".????



mosestheman said:


> for under the hood clue use some features of google chrome .
> chrome users just think of some features accessible easily .and use them on the page you will get it


----------



## mosestheman (Feb 16, 2010)

just tell the puzzle
the upper one is not really the puzzle.
jut write the answer as if you write it in a book


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 16, 2010)

mosestheman said:


> just tell the puzzle
> the upper one is not really the puzzle.
> jut write the answer as if you write it in a book



yeah......... !!

---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 PM ----------




kiran1404 said:


> Hi evry1, am new here...
> 
> //Your friendly neighbourhood clue is out//
> 
> On the last checkpoint, do you think this has some implict clue



hmmm..........Ur Friendly Neighborhood  SPIDER MAN !!


----------



## lphs9 (Feb 16, 2010)

Devrath_ND said:


> Do you need a clue for that. The answer is case sensitive. It is the biggest and direct hint anyone can give.


 

Can any1 plz help with that. Tried multiple combinations of case sensitive but to no avail.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 16, 2010)

check your pm iphs9


----------



## mosestheman (Feb 16, 2010)

Write every thing like you write in a book


----------



## vishnu.mohan1995 (Feb 16, 2010)

2day is 4 d heart/ but u r playing ctc/ ur lv n u r apart/ coz u r 2 geeky// another netwrk is on d cvr/ go there & d nxt clue u will discvr
i found this on twitter what does it mean plzzzzzzzzzzzz helpppp

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------

2day is 4 d heart/ but u r playing ctc/ ur lv n u r apart/ coz u r 2 geeky// another netwrk is on d cvr/ go there & d nxt clue u will discvr
i found this on twitter what does it mean plzzzzzzzzzzzz helpppp


----------



## vishnu.mohan1995 (Feb 16, 2010)

2day is 4 d heart/ but u r playing ctc/ ur lv n u r apart/ coz u r 2 geeky// another netwrk is on d cvr/ go there & d nxt clue u will discvr
i found this on twitter what does it mean plzzzzzzzzzzzz helpppp


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 16, 2010)

vishnu.mohan1995 said:


> 2day is 4 d heart/ but u r playing ctc/ ur lv n u r apart/ coz u r 2 geeky// another netwrk is on d cvr/ go there & d nxt clue u will discvr
> i found this on twitter what does it mean plzzzzzzzzzzzz helpppp



check your pm


----------



## Rajiv Modi (Feb 16, 2010)

Just to encourage those who like me are not having a formal background in software/hardware and are in this CTC race. Don't give-up. If I can cook, so can all! Its good that from checkpoint 3 to 4, there was not much to do with IT/Softwares, it will keep all other readers like me,interested in this game.Digit is being read by many who are nither geek nor nerds but have a fair amount of curosity. Keep going folks. Do use the hints of this forum. Some are good, some are off the mark,beware!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 16, 2010)

^^^ you mean-
"If Yan can cook, so can you!"


----------



## vishnu.mohan1995 (Feb 16, 2010)

McClaine Rules!

Which Thomas is trying to do the impossible, and hurt our hero?

what's the meaning


----------



## nikhil87 (Feb 16, 2010)

Please someone help me out in that look under the hood clue, i think i have got some hint of it but am not able to execute it..
please help


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey guyz instead of posting each clue here and asking wat it means instead use your brain a little bit and try all possible combinations and use google !!
Don't have an attitude of getting spoon feed !!
It has a bad impact on all those who have racked their brain to get there !
I saw many new faces here whom it seems that they have directly jumped to further checkpoints !
So all those guys who have reached the checkpoint "" please don't give any direct links to next pages instead just give them hint so that they use their brain to move further in the level" !!
I hope i'm not giving any wrong suggestion !!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 16, 2010)

^^from now on i will implement your suggestion


----------



## priyu (Feb 16, 2010)

Yup.Thats a gr8 suggestion.also,they can read this thread carefully.all hints are here.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 16, 2010)

does anyone know how many clues have you solved till now?


----------



## onlyabhi (Feb 16, 2010)

mosestheman said:


> Write every thing like you write in a book



I know its simple but dont know why no combination is working..


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> does anyone know how many clues have you solved till now?



you talking to me or someone else and wat you want to say ??


----------



## priyu (Feb 16, 2010)

He's asking anyone who's reached save point 4.But why do you want it,bro?


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 16, 2010)

"The answer is case sensitive."

answer is "case sensitive" and i have tried every combination of the word "case" and "sensitive" but not getting it. Please help if i am going to the right way?


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 16, 2010)

Case Sensitive means that case (capital/small) in which you type your answer matters.


----------



## manubopaiah (Feb 16, 2010)

In the 24-hour time notation, the day begins at midnight, 00:00, and the last minute of the day begins at 23:59. Where convenient, the notation 24:00 may also be used to refer to midnight at the end of a given date—that is, 24:00 of some day is the same time as 00:00 of the following day.


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 16, 2010)

Just tell me that if the answer is one of the word on the page or not ????


----------



## lphs9 (Feb 16, 2010)

it refers to an answer high above!


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 16, 2010)

-=[bZk]=-;1207645 said:
			
		

> Case Sensitive means that case (capital/small) in which you type your answer matters.





lphs9 said:


> it refers to an answer high above!


hey i have'nt got your point 
please give some other hint....however i've reached ahead of this but please pm me this answer.

---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------

Everything written in url is case insensitive.Am i right or wrong ?

---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------

Please Someone in this earth , get me hell out of this case sensitive puzzle !!!!!

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------

Please Someone in this earth , get me hell out of this case sensitive puzzle !!!!!


----------



## lphs9 (Feb 16, 2010)

check ur pm


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 17, 2010)

lphs9 said:


> check ur pm



this one has changed my concept that url's are case sensitive too...
thanks iphs9


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 17, 2010)

Most webservers run on Unix/Linux OS

Unix/Linux OS is case-sensitive and the applications they run are also mostly case-sensitive!

Their file-system is totally case-sensitive!

So the URL which you finally get is actually a part of their file-system, and it is also case-sensitive. For example:
rawat.html, Rawat.html, RAWAT.html, rawaT.html are all different files!

You shouldn't find this on a web-server running on windows servers.


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 17, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> Most webservers run on Unix/Linux OS
> 
> Unix/Linux OS is case-sensitive and the applications they run are also mostly case-sensitive!
> 
> ...



thanks tron for your valuable reply !!


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2010)

Please don't run away after this CTC thing gets over. Do contribute to the forum later on!


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 17, 2010)

i am here !!!


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 17, 2010)

I suppose there is a way to make Windows case-sensitive too. I don't know exactly but there was one option somewhere, but i never tried it.


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 17, 2010)

please help over irish rule !!


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 17, 2010)

BRB, changing the OS, switching to WinXP from Win 7


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 17, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> BRB, changing the OS, switching to WinXP from Win 7



Go for it !!

---------- Post added at 03:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 AM ----------

reached the finals !!!!! got the IRISH THINGY !! harsh one !! finally !

Free for 2 days now !! 2400hrs !!! neighborhood !! lol


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 17, 2010)

Well Done !


----------



## Makx (Feb 17, 2010)

Solved the irish puzzle finally, now at Checkpoint 4


----------



## amraj (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks all you peoples, especially priyu. At last reached the checkpoint.


----------



## inaqvi (Feb 17, 2010)

Achuth said:


> vishnu pls chekk ur PM
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 PM ----------
> 
> reached checkpoint ..over..


Can you pm me too the under the hood clue? I'm stuck there.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 17, 2010)

check your pm inaqvi


----------



## Rajiv Modi (Feb 17, 2010)

How do you write a webpage?


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 17, 2010)

inaqvi said:


> Can you pm me too the under the hood clue? I'm stuck there.



man read this forum carefully.....there are more then enough hint here !!


----------



## priyu (Feb 17, 2010)

Come on Rajiv,you're telling the world what to do straight away.Give them a hint.Let them try it for themselves a bit.


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 17, 2010)

priyu said:


> Come on Rajiv,you're telling the world what to do straight away.Give them a hint.Let them try it for themselves a bit.



yeah............said it right !!


----------



## vishnu.mohan1995 (Feb 17, 2010)

irish rule help pleaZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## onlyabhi (Feb 18, 2010)

this game is cool.. mind opener..


----------



## Rajiv Modi (Feb 18, 2010)

Accepting the opinion,I have changed the hint.


----------



## priyu (Feb 18, 2010)

This one's fine.But the fact that this thread has all the hints for all the puzzles can't be denied.


----------



## vishnu.mohan1995 (Feb 18, 2010)

please help with irish rule


----------



## mosestheman (Feb 18, 2010)

hey just delete ur message. it make others to get to the clue

---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 PM ----------

CTC has everything of the world except computers. the only comp related clue i found was the of binary decryptions


----------



## priyu (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey guys for the last time,tonight or tomorrow night?


----------



## swood (Feb 18, 2010)

tommorow night in my opinion and from what i gather from the clue.
but if they have thrown us a googly u never know.keep an eye out
tonite anyway


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 18, 2010)

Everyone..calm down!! According to my knowledge (and wikipedia ), it will be tomorrow night..so sleep tight tonight and "come prepared" for tomorrow.

2400 is the same as 0000 as if they would have said 0000, then the date would've changed to 20th..so 2400 is convenient


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 18, 2010)

i think its gonna b tonight...


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 18, 2010)

priyu said:


> Hey guys for the last time,tonight or tomorrow night?



same ques. here !!


----------



## walkmanguru (Feb 18, 2010)

Add you name those who have reached the checkpoint 4, *techaddict.in/ctc/index.php My first php script


----------



## rx2697 (Feb 18, 2010)

hey guys stuck up at the level which directs me from twitter. Any hint?


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 18, 2010)

Waiting for tonite !! UH-HUH 

lol !!


----------



## rohanmathew (Feb 19, 2010)

Tonight is the answer.Its 12.01 and i am not getting any thing.

---------- Post added 19-02-2010 at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was 18-02-2010 at 11:59 PM ----------

Any got the answer.


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 19, 2010)

its 12:05 now n it still says

Come back at the appointed time to find it.

so i think its gonna b tomo


----------



## rohanmathew (Feb 19, 2010)

Nothing happened ? Was it a wrong decision?

---------- Post added at 12:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 AM ----------




hot zubs said:


> its 12:05 now n it still says
> 
> Come back at the appointed time to find it.
> 
> so i think its gonna b tomo




What's happening.Do we have to wait more?


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 19, 2010)

take ur time folks. if ya could w8 like the last 2 chkpts, y not for this one too.

My Screen looks funny lol. Using 3 browsers atm. IE8, FF, Chrome5


----------



## rohanmathew (Feb 19, 2010)

So it is tomorrow 2400Hrs.Good night.


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 19, 2010)

no way cant cant wait for d digit guys for tonight too...

gud nyt guys...
happy cracking...


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 19, 2010)

what if u guys get offline and then the clues come out????


----------



## Achuth (Feb 19, 2010)

^^^^
no it didnt.....i went t o sleep last night prayin it was not then...
the clues may be out tonight....
for those who stayed up last night..their 2 nights of sleep has been lost.......


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 19, 2010)

the date was 19th 2400 hrs. it means 12am tonight


----------



## rohanmathew (Feb 19, 2010)

I AM LIVE Tonight.


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 19, 2010)

rohanmathew said:


> I AM LIVE Tonight.



me too waiting for it !!


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 19, 2010)

Waiting for tonite !! UH-HUH !!!


----------



## priyu (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey walkman,i tried adding my name to your list.it says successfully updated but my name isn't there.


----------



## rx2697 (Feb 19, 2010)

cleared the irish rule guys. so easy one. i'm complicating things too much.


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 19, 2010)

rx2697 said:


> cleared the irish rule guys. so easy one. i'm complicating things too much.



FINALLY !!
u clear it in good time !


----------



## walkmanguru (Feb 19, 2010)

priyu said:


> Hey walkman,i tried adding my name to your list.it says successfully updated but my name isn't there.



Fixed it.. But had to delete previous data...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 19, 2010)

WALKMAN 
still it is not working


----------



## rx2697 (Feb 19, 2010)

paper_heart_21 said:


> FINALLY !!
> u clear it in good time !



You guys are really stuffed with lots of grey matter. So what do i do even if i finish it in good time.


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 19, 2010)

rx2697 said:


> You guys are really stuffed with lots of grey matter. So what do i do even if i finish it in good time.



broda i'm just sayin coz todays is the due date for clue at midnight.....

no hard feelings


----------



## rx2697 (Feb 19, 2010)

paper_heart_21 said:


> broda i'm just sayin coz todays is the due date for clue at midnight.....
> 
> no hard feelings



Nothing like that. Solving these things are really fun.


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 19, 2010)

hey guys no need to to b alive tonight, go back to ur coffins *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/tongu23e.gif

check out ur URL's were v were about to get our next clue
it says this>>>


Due to delayed flights, your friendly neighbourhood  clue is stuck at the airport and will be back on the 21st at 2100hrs. *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/scared14.gif *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/scared14.gif *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/scared14.gif 
*www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/5da69969.gif


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 19, 2010)

hey guys!!
Check it out..bad news..its not tonight..gud news..get some sleep tonight


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 19, 2010)

oh man i was prepared for tonight to b awake... i slept for about 4 hrs in d afternoon...
now wat shud i do for d whole night!!!


----------



## katzdudexxx (Feb 19, 2010)

thts really unfair...even i prepared to stay awake tonite.........ny wayzz...can do it one more time...gudnite...


----------



## priyu (Feb 19, 2010)

Grrr.raaabo,i've got board exams from 24th.if you don't finish the ctc soon,i'm not gonna be able to participate.and i don't wanna leave after coming so far.so please,no more delays,i'm begging you.


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 19, 2010)

BULL CRAPPPPPPPPPPPP >>>>>>>>>

What is this ???????


----------



## rohanmathew (Feb 19, 2010)

Thats not fair.I am live 11:51.They may have told it earlier.


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 20, 2010)

Just as I thought. I did not bother staying up last night and it sort of paid  Now I am praying that the clues do come out on 21st


----------



## vinodmatz (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey guyz 
i knew we could be pretty sure all that hullabullao abt 2400 hrs will come to nought anyway , glad i did not stay awake  to learn the hard way, lets await for our frndly klue(less) Man ..............


----------



## priyu (Feb 21, 2010)

Hoping they keep their word this time around.It's a looooooooong wait.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 21, 2010)

lol@klue(less)... that was a good one. For this set, we will be monitoring forum posts and pms.... only mods and admins are allowed to reply to clue requests... so please do not post clues in this thread or anyone else


----------



## amraj (Feb 21, 2010)

:C_surprised:Its nice to here that game not started yet. I was not in town yesterday and thought that I will not be able to make. Now today I know that it was postponed. Now i will also be able to test myself here. :C_smile::C_lol:


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 21, 2010)

Anorion said:


> lol@klue(less)... that was a good one. For this set, we will be monitoring forum posts and pms.... only mods and admins are allowed to reply to clue requests... so please do not post clues in this thread or anyone else



Thats good!! But please be strict..


----------



## Achuth (Feb 21, 2010)

uhh..tough huh..
but first post the clues @anorion pleaaseeeeee lolz


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 21, 2010)

Its 2100..wakey wakey!!


----------



## bloomark (Feb 21, 2010)

2103 and its not yet here


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 21, 2010)

its 21.04 still nothing


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 21, 2010)

its 2100 hrs already 
where are the clues???????


----------



## katzdudexxx (Feb 21, 2010)

9:05 still no clues


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 21, 2010)

waiting for clues !!


----------



## Achuth (Feb 21, 2010)

stilll nothin for meee.......DIGIT plss uplaod somthin.......this time..atleastt....9:10


----------



## vishnu.mohan1995 (Feb 21, 2010)

waiting for the exciting race!!!!!!


----------



## bloomark (Feb 21, 2010)

lol im alt tabbing b/w my studies and the browser window


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 21, 2010)

i think that our klue's flight's tyre has been burst or probably the weather conditions are delaying the flight !


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 21, 2010)

Anorion said:


> lol@klue(less)... that was a good one. For this set, we will be monitoring forum posts and pms.... only mods and admins are allowed to reply to clue requests... so please do not post clues in this thread or anyone else



hmmm...........good suggestion but whr r the clues man ??

---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------




bloomark said:


> lol im alt tabbing b/w my studies and the browser window



ur mom isn't complaining ??

lol i'm solving Magnetic Field and EM waves numericals along my lappy and my mom is already red with anger !!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 21, 2010)

tired of pressing F5 now.


----------



## vishnu.mohan1995 (Feb 21, 2010)

its 9:12 plzzzzz fast


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 21, 2010)

its 2114 hrs now WTF ?


----------



## bloomark (Feb 21, 2010)

paper_heart_21 said:


> hmmm...........good suggestion but whr r the clues man ??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...



lol i'm in my room with the laptop
solving a physics sample paper -_-'
mum doesnt know though


----------



## Achuth (Feb 21, 2010)

awww craaap.... im leavin now..will try some time later


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 21, 2010)

.......................... !!


----------



## katzdudexxx (Feb 21, 2010)

gud for nuthing...........itzz 2121 nd still no clues.....


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 21, 2010)

its jst the hell of digit guys raaabo grrrrrrr........


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 21, 2010)

bloomark said:


> lol i'm in my room with the laptop
> solving a physics sample paper -_-'
> mum doesnt know though



 kewl !!

but my mum knws..........!! duh


----------



## bloomark (Feb 21, 2010)

3b1l <.< T_T


----------



## 3rdWorld (Feb 21, 2010)

21:23 hope the wait will be over soooooooooooooon


----------



## vishnu.mohan1995 (Feb 21, 2010)

plzzzzzz fast my mom is shouting


----------



## randomboy (Feb 21, 2010)

Digit is teaching us not just about technology but also virtue of patience.


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 21, 2010)

21:25 its the limit of patience till 30


----------



## lulz (Feb 21, 2010)

They have no value for our time. Someone gift them a watch already.


----------



## vishnu.mohan1995 (Feb 21, 2010)

where is it has the plane crashed


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 21, 2010)

21:30 
but no clues
grrrrrrrrrrrr...........


----------



## lulz (Feb 21, 2010)

They have being late every time. Atleast this time when they delayed, they should have been on time!


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 21, 2010)

doctergarg said:


> 21:25 its the limit of patience till 30



+1............................


----------



## amraj (Feb 21, 2010)

its too late. I am in cafe for last 1 hour. now it will be closing by 10. Digit pls hurry up.


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 21, 2010)

this is the fourth time in a row that the clues are delayed ! heavens for the match that is providing me with some entertainment as I wait !


----------



## Lochinvar (Feb 21, 2010)

randomboy said:


> Digit is teaching us not just about technology but also virtue of patience.



I hope you're being sarcastic. If not, LOLBROWNNOSER.


----------



## 3rdWorld (Feb 21, 2010)

Page 109, "Brag  to your friends and tell them how you beat our code" ??
Now we must brag "we have wasted numerous sleepless nights" .. just to get the codes 

Patience is Virtue (0R) Patients of Patience ??


----------



## clinton (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey Paperheart, U in CBSE 12th Class?


----------



## bloomark (Feb 21, 2010)

ok for his sake ^^
give us the clue


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 21, 2010)

i dont hv all day grrrrrrr gt 2 study raaabo u r sick will check out later


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 21, 2010)

clinton said:


> Hey Paperheart, U in CBSE 12th Class?



yeah broda !!


----------



## lulz (Feb 21, 2010)

Hadnt i wanted the prize, i would have flamed team digit.


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 21, 2010)

Its LIVE!!!!!!


----------



## lulz (Feb 21, 2010)

finally
lets go


----------



## Achuth (Feb 21, 2010)

clues upp ..guyss


----------



## priyu (Feb 21, 2010)

Come on people.put the clues up.you're proving my signature correct every time.


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 21, 2010)

clues are open !!


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 21, 2010)

finally here at 2140


----------



## lulz (Feb 21, 2010)

i dont think they have posted the next page yet
loch mobile get near


----------



## Achuth (Feb 21, 2010)

ahh the clue is somwat hard..


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 21, 2010)

its easy ****


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 21, 2010)

its live guys !! hoooray


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 21, 2010)

its tough !!


----------



## lulz (Feb 21, 2010)

what is the format for the name?


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 21, 2010)

i cracked the answer in my first attempt !!! for the first time !!!


----------



## Achuth (Feb 21, 2010)

need hints...


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 21, 2010)

cracked the second one !!! so easy !!


----------



## lulz (Feb 21, 2010)

what is bloody format of the name????


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 21, 2010)

Whats atom smasher???


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 21, 2010)

at the dead end

---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------

the dead end thing seems the most difficult one today ! the rest all was easy !


----------



## clinton (Feb 21, 2010)

any hint for the 1st clue,please,


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 21, 2010)

*muahahahahahahahahahahaha*

HOW IS IT GOING GUYS?


----------



## 3rdWorld (Feb 21, 2010)

worms ?? worms >>


----------



## Achuth (Feb 21, 2010)

@tron91 u finished??
lol
im stuck in the string


----------



## clinton (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi,Welcome Tron,Transformed and ready to roll buddy?


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 21, 2010)

That worm is a nasty one!


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 21, 2010)

whats that word starting with p !!????? 

help tron !! I'm your FLYNN !!


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 21, 2010)

if u have finished tron, kindly nudge me towards the backtrack one !

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------

at ritu singh rawat... who are u a part of ?


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 21, 2010)

Am Half Brain Dead Today!

Had Bank PO Exam!

My nerves are not settled yet, will require some time today!


----------



## clinton (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey rituraj please give some hint for run command... atleast give me a place where I can find it.


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 21, 2010)

hey smebdy pm me abt the worm clue


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 21, 2010)

dang! Have to go to bathroom, have to empty tummy!


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 21, 2010)

hey tron any hlp regarding the worm one


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 21, 2010)

@clinton
1 place were u can find it is Google


----------



## amraj (Feb 21, 2010)

stuck at happy. any clues


----------



## clinton (Feb 21, 2010)

Filled in the blanks guys??????


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 21, 2010)

stuck at worm any help regarding it any clues


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 21, 2010)

Any help on narcissistic????????


----------



## falcon_1248 (Feb 21, 2010)

any help with string one!!!


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 21, 2010)

google the command for stopping shutdown !!!


----------



## clinton (Feb 21, 2010)

hot zubs said:


> @clinton
> 1 place were u can find it is Google


I had got he right answer just the format was wrong.


----------



## 3rdWorld (Feb 21, 2010)

help on worm please.. tried all in top 10 lists..


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 21, 2010)

whoa i leave for 5 mins and i got 4 notifications. dudes i also have the same number of cells in my brain like u all got.


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 21, 2010)

wats d format for d Worm clue... i know d ans but not getting d right format


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 21, 2010)

3rdWorld said:


> help on worm please.. tried all in top 10 lists..



wat does the worm do?

search using it


----------



## vishnu.mohan1995 (Feb 21, 2010)

please help about the string


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 21, 2010)

hot zubs said:


> wats d format for d Worm clue... i know d ans but not getting d right format



just the usual way dude


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 21, 2010)

wats the dead end guyz ?|?


----------



## Achuth (Feb 21, 2010)

tron need help with the string one.....am not good at programming


----------



## vishnu.mohan1995 (Feb 21, 2010)

plzzzzzzzz help about the string


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 21, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> just the usual way dude



do v hav to insert d word worm in it or not...


----------



## vishnu.mohan1995 (Feb 21, 2010)

strig help plzz


----------



## avrix (Feb 21, 2010)

hey pls help on dat string one


----------



## vishnu.mohan1995 (Feb 21, 2010)

help about the string


----------



## bloomark (Feb 21, 2010)

stuck in the password T_T


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 21, 2010)

Dead ends are always gloomy !!


----------



## avrix (Feb 21, 2010)

hey bloomark pls help in string one


----------



## clinton (Feb 21, 2010)

Stringgggggggggg


----------



## lulz (Feb 21, 2010)

password
how am i supposed to know it!!


----------



## clinton (Feb 21, 2010)

This stringworm is eating my brain...........


----------



## Anorion (Feb 21, 2010)

careful... no clues... and dont talk about steps either


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 21, 2010)

any hlp fr stringgggg


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 21, 2010)

lulz said:


> password
> how am i supposed to know it!!



watch the muvi yaar !


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 21, 2010)

being happy narssistic. help in here please


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 21, 2010)

india won by 1 run !!!!! what an excitement !!!!!


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 21, 2010)

mayank.1love said:


> cracked at last
> now going to sleep as always
> bbyeee


hey did u finishd all the clues


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 21, 2010)

Anorion said:


> careful... no clues... and dont talk about steps either



Aye Aye Captain..............


----------



## Anorion (Feb 21, 2010)

^lol, yeah
and no, mayank.1love didnt


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 21, 2010)

Rituraj Singh Rawat said:


> india won by 1 run !!!!! what an excitement !!!!!



wow !!


----------



## avrix (Feb 21, 2010)

Devrath_ND said:


> being happy narssistic. help in here please



hey pls help me or give basic clue fr string............pls


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 21, 2010)

Anorion said:


> ^lol, yeah
> and no, mayank.1love didnt



hmmm..............he is just blurbing u mean ?


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 21, 2010)

Anorion said:


> ^lol, yeah
> and no, mayank.1love didnt



Hey can u please help with the atom smasher 1??? Just a hint please!


----------



## 3rdWorld (Feb 21, 2010)

can anyone PM on worm .. please


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 21, 2010)

yea man, last half hour, i had stopped ctc and was watching the match. at a time SA were chasing at 14 runs per over. a brilliant 49 by parnell bought the equation to 3 from 1 ball..

atlast we won ! now back to ctc


----------



## amraj (Feb 21, 2010)

question is sexy but hard.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 21, 2010)

^ok, here you go:

*i45.tinypic.com/2f05atw.jpg

---------- Post added at 10:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------

damn this thread is moving fast... cant keep up


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 21, 2010)

what's the picture all about ?


----------



## avrix (Feb 21, 2010)

Anorion said:


> ^ok, here you go:
> 
> *i45.tinypic.com/2f05atw.jpg
> 
> ...



pls anorion help me fr string...........just a clue to proceed


----------



## Anorion (Feb 21, 2010)

*sigh*
more fun without sharing hints.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 21, 2010)

PS congos to India


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 21, 2010)

avrix said:


> pls anorion help me fr string...........just a clue to proceed


@anorion me 2 stuck in string need hlp from you jst a hlp


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 21, 2010)

Please anyone help me with narssisstic please. just a hint would do except googling


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 21, 2010)

where's the original image?? this one isn't working!


----------



## avrix (Feb 21, 2010)

Devrath_ND said:


> Please anyone help me with narssisstic please. just a hint would do except googling



devrath pls give me clue fr string one..........pls


----------



## lulz (Feb 21, 2010)

re the password, i dont think the next page is uploaded. someone just only confirm if the next page is there.


----------



## bloomark (Feb 21, 2010)

im sure i have the correct password
i suppose i am entering it wrong T_T


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 21, 2010)

going fr sleep smeone pm me fr the string catchup with u guys later bbye


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 21, 2010)

some1 plz give a hint for d string thing...


----------



## vishnu.mohan1995 (Feb 21, 2010)

please help with the image


----------



## bloomark (Feb 21, 2010)

has anyone gone past the password?!


----------



## vishnu.mohan1995 (Feb 21, 2010)

what's it mean


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 21, 2010)

is dat image a hint for d string thing...


----------



## lulz (Feb 21, 2010)

bloomark said:


> im sure i have the correct password
> i suppose i am entering it wrong T_T


same here 
we just hav 2 enter the pass, right?


----------



## avrix (Feb 21, 2010)

bloomark said:


> has anyone gone past the password?!



bloomark pls help for string......................pls pls pls


----------



## bloomark (Feb 21, 2010)

@lulz
i dont know what i'm doing wrong, unless the password that i have is completely wrong


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 21, 2010)

Anorion said:


> PS congos to India



can u pls trow some light on DEAD END thing ?


----------



## lulz (Feb 21, 2010)

anyone done the password thing yet?


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 21, 2010)

Anorion said:


> ^ok, here you go:
> 
> *i45.tinypic.com/2f05atw.jpg
> 
> ...



Where's the original 1?? jpg format doesn't work


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 21, 2010)

lulz said:


> anyone done the password thing yet?



yeah..............


----------



## lulz (Feb 21, 2010)

paper_heart_21 said:


> yeah..............


pm help.....


----------



## bloomark (Feb 21, 2010)

argh the password is KILLING me


----------



## vishnu.mohan1995 (Feb 21, 2010)

plezzzzzzzz pm about the image


----------



## avrix (Feb 21, 2010)

lulz said:


> pm help.....




lulz why aren't u helping me in string one........just one clue...............is it related to technology or is it in magazine..............any clue will do


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 21, 2010)

help needed for the string one !!


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 21, 2010)

yeah..atom smasher!!


----------



## avrix (Feb 21, 2010)

akshat2112 said:


> yeah..atom smasher!!



akshat pls give some clue fr string.............can u pm hint to me


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 21, 2010)

help needed for the string one !!!!


----------



## vishnu.mohan1995 (Feb 21, 2010)

plzzzz help with image


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 21, 2010)

strings one related to programming


----------



## avrix (Feb 21, 2010)

-=[bZk]=-;1209188 said:
			
		

> strings one related to programming



is that question or hint


----------



## bloomark (Feb 21, 2010)

please help me with the correct format (for the password)


----------



## vineetrok (Feb 21, 2010)

oops...........it wasant done purposly..........problem wid my browser...........

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 PM ----------

can someone hint me on atomsmasher thing??????? plz


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 21, 2010)

Grrr am bad wid girls! Now this sexy thing lol


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 21, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> Grrr am bad wid girls! Now this sexy thing lol



sexy things are always popular........lol


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 21, 2010)

well..i'm sleeping..and probably sum1 in my dreams will help me out of this atom smasher!!!


----------



## vishnu.mohan1995 (Feb 21, 2010)

plzzzzzz help about the image


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 21, 2010)

@ avrix, its a hint

i m stuck at the deadend.

has anyone reached upto there ? if yes, please talk to me so we can work things out


----------



## vishnu.mohan1995 (Feb 21, 2010)

plzzzzzz help about the atom smaher


----------



## vineetrok (Feb 21, 2010)

atom smasher hint please.......... i know which one it is but dont know the exact answer!!!!

---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------

co-incidently im doing a phy project on same subject..............but dont know the exact answer!!!!


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 21, 2010)

in 2009 there were news reports about scientists doing something that would end the world ? some expiriment > google that


----------



## bloomark (Feb 21, 2010)

w00t.......


----------



## 3rdWorld (Feb 21, 2010)

Lol! Finally got the worm... its very popular... been in books too... 

anyway had fun


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 21, 2010)

lol Digit went Klueless


----------



## bloomark (Feb 21, 2010)

so im at the 'dead end' too


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 21, 2010)

i think i m gonna sleep now and figure out the dead end tomorrow with a fresher mind


----------



## 3rdWorld (Feb 21, 2010)

Just took one try for the string 

---------- Post added at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------

narcissistic?? got any clues ??


----------



## vineetrok (Feb 21, 2010)

got atom smasher ....... i was thinking of something else!!!!


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 21, 2010)

ny hint for narcissistic, happy, perfect ????


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 21, 2010)

Please Please Please on Narcisstic one. This one is eating me. Please help me. PM me


----------



## amraj (Feb 21, 2010)

it is not going ahead of attom smasher. I think digit is down.


----------



## ankithepat (Feb 22, 2010)

tron pls check the pm


----------



## vineetrok (Feb 22, 2010)

deadend!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 22, 2010)

vineetrok said:


> got atom smasher ....... i was thinking of something else!!!!



any hints? I'm desperate


----------



## 3rdWorld (Feb 22, 2010)

@Tron91 

any clues 4 narcissistic and untouchable ??


----------



## ankithepat (Feb 22, 2010)

any hints for tht string one clue?


----------



## 3rdWorld (Feb 22, 2010)

ankithepat said:


> any hints for tht string one clue?



its easy if you think of what to remove and what to keep, when google


----------



## amraj (Feb 22, 2010)

its too late. i will try tommorow


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 22, 2010)

any help on narcissistic one !!???


----------



## vineetrok (Feb 22, 2010)

DEAD END anyone??


----------



## avrix (Feb 22, 2010)

vineetrok said:


> DEAD END anyone??



yup..at dead end.........but where to backtrack


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 22, 2010)

vineetrok said:


> DEAD END anyone??



first tell me where is the image of atom smasher?


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

how much do i gotto backtrack lol


----------



## avrix (Feb 22, 2010)

hey tron any idea bout backtrack one......................


----------



## randomboy (Feb 22, 2010)

yeah cracked the Code woo hoo Its 12.29 and I can at last go to sleep


----------



## ankithepat (Feb 22, 2010)

hey can anyone help me with tht string clue it's stucking my mind...


----------



## avrix (Feb 22, 2010)

randomboy said:


> yeah cracked the Code woo hoo Its 12.29 and I can at last go to sleep



hey any hint for dead end one


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 22, 2010)

randomboy said:


> yeah cracked the Code woo hoo Its 12.29 and I can at last go to sleep



hey wats at d end, do v hav to wait again for d next clue or this z d last set


----------



## Anorion (Feb 22, 2010)

haha
this is great.


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

i gotto check the pm's. didn't see that they reached 17 lol


----------



## vineetrok (Feb 22, 2010)

hey............wassup wid backtrack one? somebody hint


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 22, 2010)

plz anyone help on narcissistic one! !!


can't link this to computers !!!


----------



## bloomark (Feb 22, 2010)

stupid dead end


----------



## Raaabo (Feb 22, 2010)

lol! You're right Anorion, this IS great!


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 22, 2010)

did anyone completed the dead end ????


----------



## randomboy (Feb 22, 2010)

this is the last set . BTW guys use google and common sense. I am a doctor not a techie if I can do it so can you.


hot zubs said:


> hey wats at d end, do v hav to wait again for d next clue or this z d last set


----------



## 8aum (Feb 22, 2010)

Any clu for narcissistic and untouchable one please .

any one plz pm me


----------



## bloomark (Feb 22, 2010)

OK
i figured out how much i need to back track
but i dont know the answer now! <.<

T_T
I am in tears


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

POOF! CLEARED ALL THE PRIVATE MESSAGES!

Now back to brain wrecking in the dead end! I know i am overlooking something, but what is that i am overlooking? Think, Think, Digit Team Thought It, I can too...

---------- Post added at 01:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 AM ----------

there is something in ...

Edited by Raaabo. Watch it! We said no hinting.


----------



## bloomark (Feb 22, 2010)

tron do you have a gtalk
we can discuss -_-'


----------



## onlyabhi (Feb 22, 2010)

Backtracking.............


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanx Raaabo, u just told me where to look for


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 22, 2010)

can't figure out narcissistic one! !! plz helpppp


----------



## bloomark (Feb 22, 2010)

damn you raaboo damn you!!!
now reply to my PM please???


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

bloomark said:


> tron do you have a gtalk
> we can discuss -_-'



dude i am on Pocket Internet! Can't share bandwidth on IM's lol. My pages load too slowly for my comfort


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 22, 2010)

plz someone give a hint on narcissistic one !


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

@Rawat>> Wats the most popular search engine? Use it to search for them!


----------



## bloomark (Feb 22, 2010)

@Rawat
the answer is in the first page of the search


----------



## sragoo (Feb 22, 2010)

engaging reverse gear !


----------



## bloomark (Feb 22, 2010)

damn
more people are getting there
if only i could make the connection soon!


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

I am looking at it, but confused wat to pick from it


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 22, 2010)

i can't solve this one !!! what is the answer ????
is it "google" !! what is it !! i'm going to mad with this one !! please pm me


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

wth am i doing? am solving the previous set again lol


----------



## sragoo (Feb 22, 2010)

and answers seem to be case sensitive too ! double the effort


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 22, 2010)

hmm that  dead end .........some one got somethng..??


----------



## bloomark (Feb 22, 2010)

i know where we have to backtrack to, and so does tron
but im stuck beyond that


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 22, 2010)

@tron : please help me on narcissistic . its for abt 2 hrs ... does it have a connection with computer field or not ???? please help !! i'm not going to sleep before completing it !


----------



## bloomark (Feb 22, 2010)

w00t got it


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 22, 2010)

bloomark said:


> i know where we have to backtrack to, and so does tron
> but im stuck beyond that




kkk can i knw whr to backtrack dude.....or we can solve it together ....just add me on IM if u wish

---------- Post added at 01:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 AM ----------




bloomark said:


> w00t got it




do give a hint abt it bro....in pm ....


----------



## shwetz (Feb 22, 2010)

i knw where to backtrack...but how to backtrack...plz give hint


----------



## vineetrok (Feb 22, 2010)

stuck at dead end! backtracking was simple.....but cant think beyond.... clues ne-one....


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

Rituraj Singh Rawat said:


> @tron : please help me on narcissistic . its for abt 2 hrs ... does it have a connection with computer field or not ???? please help !! i'm not going to sleep before completing it !



no connection wid computers


----------



## shwetz (Feb 22, 2010)

plz help how to backtrack...any hint about how to do backtracking...plz  vishmind@gmail.com..


----------



## swood (Feb 22, 2010)

any1 succesfully bactracked yet?
or any1 finished 2days quata?


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

bloomark said:


> w00t got it



where u got it lol, where we were looking at?


----------



## onlyabhi (Feb 22, 2010)

backtracking done.. but what fits here...


----------



## shwetz (Feb 22, 2010)

backtracking kaise karte hain??  plz help


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 22, 2010)

@tron : if its not with the computers field then why it is here ??? i have tried singers,novelist,and everything but its no the answer for narcissistic !! and how are they untouchables ???


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

shwetz said:


> backtracking kaise karte hain??  plz help



gaadi ko reverse me le lo. ho gaya backtracking


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

Rituraj Singh Rawat said:


> @tron : if its not with the computers field then why it is here ??? i have tried singers,novelist,and everything but its no the answer for narcissistic !! and how are they untouchables ???



tenu ko kaun bola, ki yo insaan hain?


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 22, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> gaadi ko reverse me le lo. ho gaya backtracking



lol....wot a gr8 reply.....


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 22, 2010)

tron bhai mazak mat kar !! kal college jana hai aur main tabhi sounga jab ye solve ho jaega !!! please help yaar !! pm me please !!


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

aur ek baat rawat, unhe dhundne ki liye aaj kal computer use kiya jata hai

clue ko google kar, aur result me dhoond. udhar hi milega. jab milega tab tu khud pe hasenga. lagi shart?


----------



## shwetz (Feb 22, 2010)

backtracking kiya...par kuch haath naa laga..kahan tak karun backtracking? @tron91 plz help
help me...plz

vishmind@gmail.com..if u dont mind.....


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 22, 2010)

bloomark said:


> w00t got it





bhaiyaa ji answer milte hi bhag gaye.....lol  kuch btake jaooo .....


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

Grrrrrr I can't Crack The Code Here!

But it says, its ... @%&$% $%^&&*


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 22, 2010)

Edited Raaabo

CHOMP! Yummy, that was a tasty post! Thanks, was feeling like a snack anyway.


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

@shwetz>> check pm

---------- Post added at 02:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 AM ----------

@proxy>> tera post Raaabo kha jayega


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 22, 2010)

raaboo so raha hoga abhi is tym .....lmao...

Edited Raaabo

Yes, but I can read and write in my sleep, sometimes.


----------



## shwetz (Feb 22, 2010)

@tron....pm??


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 22, 2010)

We promised this would be difficult! <<<<< but where they promised it....they said its easy....


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 22, 2010)

tron bhai !! tu to answer pm kar de ye mujhse aaj raat nahi hone wala !! maine ek ek word try kar liya par answer koi bhi nahi hai !!


----------



## onlyabhi (Feb 22, 2010)

what to do at backtracked page???


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

shwetz said:


> @tron....pm??



private message, "User CP" in top left or "Notifications" in top right

@Rawat>> ek, ek karke dhundne se kabhi nahin milega. ek saath dhund


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 22, 2010)

Rituraj Singh Rawat said:


> tron bhai !! tu to answer pm kar de ye mujhse aaj raat nahi hone wala !! maine ek ek word try kar liya par answer koi bhi nahi hai !!




counting kaarlo kitni baar fail hue ho....


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

onlyabhi said:


> what to do at backtracked page???



Malum hone se, abhi so raha hota!


----------



## shwetz (Feb 22, 2010)

@tron >>>> pm.....


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

@Rawat>> Yo sab vampire, weird, abundant, amicable, aspiring, cake, deficient, evil, Google, hungry, lazy caterer, powerful, undulating bhi hain. SABDHAN!


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 22, 2010)

nw i need some coffee brk lol..........this deadend is drivng me crazy nw.....


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

@proxy>> dimaag laga raha hai? meri to aaj baj gayi ghanti. kal bhi thik se nahin soya, aaj bhi phir. kal naukri ki to ho gayi.


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 22, 2010)

tron bhai tu to help karne ki jagah confuse kar rha hai !! achcha clue ka kaunsa part google karu jo answer dega


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 22, 2010)

bhai dimag ek baar coffe pilu....phir ek cig piuga uske baad....dimag ni laga to dictionary laga duga....dekha jayega jo hoga


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 22, 2010)

give me some hints
give me some answers
give me another question 
so i can wake up tommorow(today) early 1!!!


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

@Rawat>> pm check kar

---------- Post added at 02:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 AM ----------

@proxy>> kya bolta hai? ctc directory ko Dictionary hack kiya jaye?


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 22, 2010)

tron bhai aap mahaan ho !!!!
main to paagal ho gaya answer dekh kar
main CHU**** tha jo yehi wala page na khol ke baki sab page dekha rha tha !!!!!
haahhahahahahha lololololo roflroflroflrofl !!!!!1 thanks again


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 22, 2010)

lolxxxx  kuch aisa hi plan chal raha hai dimag mein.....  but yaar ye deadend na hua fassi ka fanda hogya


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

*www.google.co.in/search?q=html+site:www.thinkdigit.com/ctc/ try kiya to bas do result aaya. robots baki sab page mein disabled hai.


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 22, 2010)

bhai tu start hogya ....lolxxx.....abhi ruk ja thodi der.....dimag laga uske baad karte hain iski planing .....  hahaha @tron


----------



## sragoo (Feb 22, 2010)

@Tron91 
well tried.. pity google bots dont brute force though ... they only follow links 
sr

---------- Post added at 03:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 AM ----------


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 22, 2010)

*www.thinkdigit.com/ctc/


just try visiting here lmao.... hahaha


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

Now try this:-> *www.google.co.in/search?q=site:www.thinkdigit.com/ctc/&filter=0 

Thoda Google hacking lol


----------



## sragoo (Feb 22, 2010)

good luck guys, i am calling it a night !


----------



## 8aum (Feb 22, 2010)

@Tron
 plz help me in narcissistic and untouchable one ..


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

Bas mazaak bahut ho gaya. ab thoda dimag phir se lagata hu. chai pi raha tha. thoda relax ho liya.

@Shwetz>> backtracking kaisa ho raha hai?

---------- Post added at 03:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 AM ----------

@8aum>> google karo bhai google karo


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 22, 2010)

tron .....lmao bro dun du this wot abt the othr users.....lmao


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 22, 2010)

ok guys !! see you tommorrow !!! goodnite !!


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

Google Googol

---------- Post added at 03:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 AM ----------

@Rawat>> Thoda time dekh ke bat kiya karo. Abhi Gud Morning hogoyi aur tum Gud nite mein latke huye ho


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 22, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> Google Googol
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 AM ----------
> 
> @Rawat>> Thoda time dekh ke bat kiya karo. Abhi Gud Morning hogoyi aur tum Gud nite mein latke huye ho




tron yew on any IM ???? kahin avaliable ho to pm kar de id....milke hack karte hain ctc......akele andar ni jana mujhe


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

mera id same hai gmail mein

---------- Post added at 03:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 AM ----------

@proxy>> lagta hai, hum log common sense ko chorke technicality mein jyada phash rahe hain. answer simple hai, lekin hum log bahut upar soch rahe hain.

---------- Post added at 03:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 AM ----------

@Rawat:-> gud nite to bol diya. abhi soyega nahin kya?


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 22, 2010)

haaaan aisa lag ra hai kuch......dekhte hain yaar....kuch to milega for sure....b+


----------



## Anorion (Feb 22, 2010)

haha you guys are actually trying to crack us....


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 22, 2010)

Anorion said:


> haha you guys are actually trying to crack us....




lmao ...then do reply to pm`s dear mod......


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

randomboy said:


> this is the last set . BTW guys use google and common sense. I am a doctor not a techie if I can do it so can you.



read this!


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 22, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> read this!




yaaa dekh liyaaa but stilll actually dun knw wot to find ......


----------



## Anorion (Feb 22, 2010)

dammit... pm tsunami 
replied, btw


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 22, 2010)

Anorion said:


> dammit... pm tsunami
> replied, btw




thnxxx 4 d reply....lol ur inboxx gonna b full soon...lol


----------



## Anorion (Feb 22, 2010)

OK... looks like you guys have stopped... thank god. Sweet dreams. Don't start again till two-ish or so... pretty difficult to keep track in here. And welcome to our new forum members.


----------



## Achuth (Feb 22, 2010)

oo now i find google's seaech box soo small for my query lolz


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 22, 2010)

Please help me on the narcissistic and untouchable one. Please give a good hint. Googling is not helping. Been struck from yesterday. Provde a good hint


----------



## bloomark (Feb 22, 2010)

Grr I'm still stuck and I have to go to go to school now
Stayed up till 3 but to no avail


----------



## Achuth (Feb 22, 2010)

DEVRATH im stukk there narsis/... wateva  ther...;lol


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 22, 2010)

someone help me with the string


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 22, 2010)

Has anyone solved everything. Anorion Please confirm this


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 22, 2010)

any help on the deadend please ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 22, 2010)

plz help me with the string


----------



## 8aum (Feb 22, 2010)

stuck at dead end ..any clues???


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 22, 2010)

help with narcissistic plz


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 22, 2010)

google the damn word !

---------- Post added at 07:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 AM ----------

playing klueless 5 really helped me on the narcissistic one !


----------



## vinodmatz (Feb 22, 2010)

dead dead end?????


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (Feb 22, 2010)

even I got stuck at the same leet speak stage. 
I edited the source code of unrar ( the decrypting utility for rar files on linux)
I used the concept of piping and interprocess communication to create a rar cracker with all permutations of the leet speak password.
The only problem was that my code would have taken 302 DAYS for cracking it 

any ways .. I got to learn inter process communication as a side effect 

didn't get time to pick digit up since then.


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 22, 2010)

Please someone help me with atom smasher!!


----------



## lulz (Feb 22, 2010)

back online after night
anyone done all or dead end?


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 22, 2010)

well me struct at a gloomy dead end !! 

---------- Post added at 08:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 AM ----------

somebody help me ~~~


----------



## lulz (Feb 22, 2010)

ok now this is pissing me off


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 22, 2010)

Help me..anyone??
Just tell me where is the image of the atom smasher!


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 22, 2010)

akshat2112 said:


> Help me..anyone??
> Just tell me where is the image of the atom smasher!



check ur pm lol !


----------



## lulz (Feb 22, 2010)

ok the atom smasher thing was DUMB!!


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm still not getting it


----------



## walkmanguru (Feb 22, 2010)

anyone please hep with fill in the blanks...


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 22, 2010)

the dead end help please mods ! raabo !


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 22, 2010)

*mods where are you !!!!*


----------



## lulz (Feb 22, 2010)

pr0n session
which reminds me, anyone ever play notpr0n?

---------- Post added at 09:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 AM ----------

my head hurts


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 22, 2010)

mine too..why is atom smasher not working for me??????


----------



## 3rdWorld (Feb 22, 2010)

12hrs still struck a narcissistic!! god... what'z that damn word..
google every single combination.. keyed in everything i found!!
friends can any one PM me ..


----------



## lulz (Feb 22, 2010)

pm if anyone gets dead end
going offline


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 22, 2010)

lulz said:


> pm if anyone gets dead end
> going offline



same here !!


----------



## kiran1404 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm in friends, backtracked well... 

Finally got it.


----------



## amraj (Feb 22, 2010)

contest is over or what. The ctc is not working for matrix. any can help me pls?


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 22, 2010)

kiran1404 said:


> I'm in friends, backtracked well...
> 
> Finally got it.



check ur pm !!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 22, 2010)

Help with the matrix plz


----------



## sragoo (Feb 22, 2010)

@Raaabo
Thanks DIGIT for the fantastic chase !!!!  Especially the twist at the finish !! Thoroughly enjoyable !! Best two weeks in  our life (me and my son) for a very long time.. 
Please do this more often.

Congrats to all the team members who put in so much effort and research !! Bravo !!

To all still in the chase, remember "persistence pays"

After 14 hours no sleep, twisting and turning all night with clues on the mind, going for a well deserved
rest


----------



## swood (Feb 22, 2010)

kiran1404 said:


> I'm in friends, backtracked well...
> 
> Finally got it.



congrats! now mind throwing us a hint?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 22, 2010)

reached the dead end


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 22, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> reached the dead end



congrax.....


now wat to do with dead end !!


----------



## amraj (Feb 22, 2010)

whats backtrack


----------



## randomboy (Feb 22, 2010)

sragoo said:


> @Raaabo
> Thanks DIGIT for the fantastic chase !!!!  Especially the twist at the finish !! Thoroughly enjoyable !!
> Please do this more often.
> 
> Congrats to all the team members who put in so much effort and research !! Bravo !!




I second the feeling. Never before has digit occupied so much mindspace for so long a time. 

learnt so much doing this that I have started to go over all the clues again to read up on them.


----------



## e2f8f8 (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats to the winners!! (As much as I hate you folk for it!) 

Now could any of you please, please give a hint on that crazed Backtrack before I gnaw off a limb completely? Sniffles! 

Or atleast confirm that one can reach the solution logically rather than by relying on some tiny bit of trivia or luck?

Thanks!


----------



## rohanmathew (Feb 22, 2010)

pls some one pm me with the narcissistic


----------



## jas2288 (Feb 22, 2010)

any clues for dead end ??


----------



## rohanmathew (Feb 22, 2010)

paper_heart_21 said:


> congrax.....
> 
> 
> now wat to do with dead end !!



can you give me a clue for narcistic


----------



## randomboy (Feb 22, 2010)

e2f8f8 said:


> Congrats to the winners!! (As much as I hate you folk for it!)
> 
> Now could any of you please, please give a hint on that crazed Backtrack before I gnaw off a limb completely? Sniffles!
> 
> ...



logic rulessssss........
nothing is as simple as it looks


----------



## clinton (Feb 22, 2010)

Please help with the dead end.Please give some hint....


----------



## kiran1404 (Feb 22, 2010)

Here to help* !!!

Dead end implies there is an alternate way out

-----------------------------------------
*conditions apply.


----------



## randomboy (Feb 22, 2010)

*i50.tinypic.com/1424nj9.jpg
the end? sorry friends am still not sure if this is the real end


----------



## kiran1404 (Feb 22, 2010)

I owe this thread a few clues... and I shall repay !!! 

---------- Post added at 02:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 PM ----------

Congrats Randomboy. That screen looks familiar


----------



## clinton (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey random boy,kiran please give some hint for the dead end,please,please,please.


----------



## randomboy (Feb 22, 2010)

kiran1404 said:


> Here to help* !!!
> 
> Dead end implies there is an alternate way out
> 
> ...





this is one of the best clues to dead end
Psssss take a look at the sig. too


----------



## clinton (Feb 22, 2010)

kiran1404 said:


> I owe this thread a few clues... and I shall repay !!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 PM ----------
> 
> Congrats Randomboy. That screen looks familiar


Please check ur pm Kiran.


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 22, 2010)

kiran1404 said:


> I owe this thread a few clues... and I shall repay !!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 PM ----------
> 
> Congrats Randomboy. That screen looks familiar




can i ask for some hint  ...plzz do reply......u r a grl or a boy.....


----------



## vishnu.mohan1995 (Feb 22, 2010)

plzzzzzzzzzz help about the dead end


----------



## katzdudexxx (Feb 22, 2010)

actually i was late today for solving.........can any one pm me abt the worms one..........


----------



## kiran1404 (Feb 22, 2010)

Well I'm a boy whom you can always ask for hintz... 


proxyg33k said:


> can i ask for some hint  ...plzz do reply......u r a grl or a boy.....


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 22, 2010)

kiran1404 said:


> Well I'm a boy whom you can always ask for hintz...




lmao my bad luck.....socha tha ek ladki aayi hai kuch baat karuga.....btw thnxx for the reply broo.....


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 22, 2010)

proxyg33k said:


> can i ask for some hint  ...plzz do reply......u r a grl or a boy.....



hints please !!

DEAD END !!


----------



## kiran1404 (Feb 22, 2010)

ur welcome !!!  


proxyg33k said:


> lmao my bad luck.....socha tha ek ladki aayi hai kuch baat karuga.....btw thnxx for the reply broo.....




---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 PM ----------

@paper_heart_21  

check your pm


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 22, 2010)

wot welcome yaar.....ek b ladki ne participate ni kiya contest mein......isiliye dil b ni lag raha tha..... lmao   hahaha


----------



## kiran1404 (Feb 22, 2010)

am not sure if there are any gals out ther cracking this !!!


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

Yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i got out of the dead end!


----------



## kiran1404 (Feb 22, 2010)

@Tron. I know you wud !!! Thanks for the earlier hintz, onez before CP4...


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 22, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> Yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i got out of the dead end!




hey congratzzz tron bro.....i did cmplted it...just b4 some minutes lol....


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 22, 2010)

proxyg33k said:


> wot welcome yaar.....ek b ladki ne participate ni kiya contest mein......isiliye dil b ni lag raha tha..... lmao   hahaha



.........


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

dang abhi download kidhar se karooo. mere comp mein to floppy drive bhi nahin hai


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 22, 2010)

paper_heart_21 said:


> .........


fynally game over lol.......congratzz 2 u 2


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

proxy ka irada shayad ye tha:-> I Love You K----K----Kiran


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 22, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> proxy ka irada shayad ye tha:-> I Love You K----K----Kiran




tron bhaiyaaa sab mat bolo..... dil ke arman k--kkk----kiran ke sath beh gye ....


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 22, 2010)

YO CRACKED THE CODE FINALLY !!!
:eeksign::eeksign::eeksign::eeksign::eeksign:


----------



## vishnu.mohan1995 (Feb 22, 2010)

plzzz help about the dead end


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 22, 2010)

*going offline........luv u all guyz for ur support and DIGIT ROCKS !!!!*


----------



## kiran1404 (Feb 22, 2010)

This post is long overdue now...!!!:CiobarFear:

@Raaabo and team, you guys did a great work. Special credit to the design team for popping in so much on to cover.

I loved the contest... Shd wait and see if I would get a prize !!! 

We desperately need more of these from DIGIT.


----------



## e2f8f8 (Feb 22, 2010)

First, Thanks Kiran for helping me out with "dead end". 

Second, I hate that clue with passion! Its pretty easy to figure out "where" to go when you reach the dead-end but once you reach there you have to "LOOK". I went through that place half a zillion times and missed it everytime!

The wrong approaches I went through,
(i) Don't leave your computer and mull over the problem - you can't solve it that way.

(ii) It has nothing to do with the phonetic alphabets nor with dance styles. Don't research them to death like I did. 

(iii) It has nothing to do with the unused clue on page 10 of the magazine.


----------



## AntEXsol (Feb 22, 2010)

Finished !!!!!!!!!!!!
At last.


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't have magnifying glasses


----------



## randomboy (Feb 22, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> I don't have magnifying glasses



scan and enlarge


----------



## avrix (Feb 22, 2010)

kiran1404 said:


> This post is long overdue now...!!!:CiobarFear:
> 
> @Raaabo and team, you guys did a great work. Special credit to the design team for popping in so much on to cover.
> 
> ...




pls see ur pm..............


----------



## kiran1404 (Feb 22, 2010)

ROFL
U may not need one !!! look at it closely...  


Tron91 said:


> I don't have magnifying glasses


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

kiran1404 said:


> ROFL
> U may not need one !!! look at it closely...



was talking about the Cover Page lol


----------



## kiran1404 (Feb 22, 2010)

yeah meant the same. 


Tron91 said:


> was talking about the Cover Page lol


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

where is the WORD?


----------



## vineetrok (Feb 22, 2010)

someone please hint (PM) me on deadend..........
cant get out of this........


----------



## 3rdWorld (Feb 22, 2010)

Dead end  is deadly 

clue  please


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

Grrr this gibberish is rubbish


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 22, 2010)

@tron hlp with the stringg one anybody knows how many winners will be selected becuase it is cracked by many((((((


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 22, 2010)

@Tron help me with the dead end


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 22, 2010)

plz help on matrix password one !!!! i know the password but its not !!!!!


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

dang i have a PM TSUNAMI now

folks slow down, my connection is slow, apart from that i can reply 1 per minute


----------



## avrix (Feb 22, 2010)

tron check ur pm pls


----------



## 3rdWorld (Feb 22, 2010)

Please yaar.... can anyone PM me on this dead end one...

Searched everything on the cover but no use...

still not aware where to look!! any lead ??


----------



## rohanmathew (Feb 22, 2010)

Any one pm me with dead end


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

3rdWorld said:


> Please yaar.... can anyone PM me on this dead end one...
> 
> Searched everything on the cover but no use...
> 
> still not aware where to look!! any lead ??



get under the hood


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 22, 2010)

matrix password is wrong or what !!! help needed!!!


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

Guys please slow down. i can't answer all at once. besides am still solving one.


----------



## nabin (Feb 22, 2010)

need solid clue for the dead end This one is pretty easy* just help me out the frustration


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 22, 2010)

@tron bhai tu forums ke to reply kar kam se kam !!ye matrix wale ka kya chakkar hai ????


----------



## lulz (Feb 22, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> get under the hood


nothing there!!


----------



## kiran1404 (Feb 22, 2010)

you 're the best at clue-ing... 


Tron91 said:


> get under the hood


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

@rawat>> password ok hai, 0 and 1 mein locha hai


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 22, 2010)

@tron check ur PM


----------



## kiran1404 (Feb 22, 2010)

@all. 'Under the hood' is the best* clue for dead end... you cannot expect any better 
clues.

---------------
*conditions apply


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thats it!

Enuff of it! Don't PM me for dead-end thingy!

Am giving u the Hint here!

Get Under The Hood In the finals


----------



## kiran1404 (Feb 22, 2010)

come on friends just asking for clues will make the puzzle less interesting.
be patient go thru past few pages.

you can find your hints and clues.


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 22, 2010)

tron bhai ye locha kaisa hai.....jab password wohi hai to isme dikkat kya hai !! please pm kar


----------



## kiran1404 (Feb 22, 2010)

ritu bhaai, password thoda aisa waisa karo...

how to the americans read the DIGIT zero ???



Rituraj Singh Rawat said:


> tron bhai ye locha kaisa hai.....jab password wohi hai to isme dikkat kya hai !! please pm kar


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hip Hip Hurray! TSUNAMI stopped and replied all the messages


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 22, 2010)

I've tried almost all combinations : 1 for i and 0 for o

please guide


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

@kiran>> pm


----------



## vishnu.mohan1995 (Feb 22, 2010)

plzzzzzz help about the random alphanumeric nos. plzzz please pm


----------



## avrix (Feb 22, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> Hip Hip Hurray! TSUNAMI stopped and replied all the messages



hey not yet...............check ur pm


----------



## vishnu.mohan1995 (Feb 22, 2010)

plzz help about the random alphanumeric nos.

---------- Post added at 04:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------

plzz help about alpha numeric

---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:32 PM ----------

alpha help


----------



## lulz (Feb 22, 2010)

dead end x-(

---------- Post added at 04:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------

finally
thanks all for dead end

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------

finally
thanks all for dead end


----------



## lulz (Feb 22, 2010)

finally
thanks all for dead end


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 22, 2010)

please help on dead end !!


----------



## kiran1404 (Feb 22, 2010)

are u thru ?


lulz said:


> finally
> thanks all for dead end




---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------

ritu, check page 33 in this thread


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 22, 2010)

completed finally


----------



## lulz (Feb 22, 2010)

**** i dont have magzine. my friend has it and he is away!


----------



## Achuth (Feb 22, 2010)

heyy y help me with the LHC clue..plssssss


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

dang the verification procedure suks


----------



## vishnu.mohan1995 (Feb 22, 2010)

plzzzzz help about the alphanumeric string plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Achuth (Feb 22, 2010)

wth wot is tha pssword????


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

3 cheers for Kiran


----------



## vishnu.mohan1995 (Feb 22, 2010)

plzzzzz help about the alphanumeric string plzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 22, 2010)

alphanumeric string IS KILLING ME


----------



## kiran1404 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm honored my friend... Cheers 2 you tooo...



Tron91 said:


> 3 cheers for Kiran



@All, which alpha numeric strings are asking abt, pm me the link to the page.

---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 PM ----------

are you* asking (typo)


----------



## 8aum (Feb 22, 2010)

Slogan-God helps them whome nobody helps...
cleared it finaly


----------



## lulz (Feb 22, 2010)

finally done, as for string, pm link for help.
dunno what u are talking abt.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 22, 2010)

Verification was great. Done it finally.


----------



## vishnu.mohan1995 (Feb 22, 2010)

plzzzzz help about the random alphanumeric string


----------



## kiran1404 (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh god... forget the random al**** strings

check what they are asking you to do


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 22, 2010)

solving alphanumeric code !!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 22, 2010)

tried many 3 letter words from there 
but none is working


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

*To Whom It May Concern*

*PUBLIC HELP BOOTH*

Those who have completed the CTC can get their MD5 verified at this facility!
PM me your MD5, and get it verified with a *YES* or *NO*!

Facility opens with *First Come First Serve* basis!

The PM's should come with a title of MD5 VERIFICATION


*N.B. Questions asking me the MD5 will not be entertained and will be deleted without any notice!*


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey tron..reply to my PM


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 22, 2010)

help me with the alphanumeric one plz plz plz


----------



## vishnu.mohan1995 (Feb 22, 2010)

could somebody anybody plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz help about or give the ans for the random alphanumeric string queston plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 8aum (Feb 22, 2010)

vishnu.mohan1995 said:


> could somebody anybody plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz help about or give the ans for the random alphanumeric string queston plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


 
lol: its a straight answer.why dont u chk ur pm.No body can tell u more than that


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 22, 2010)

cracked it finally


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 22, 2010)

help needed for alphanumeric !!!!!!


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

Jaskanwar, Crack karke kya mila tereko? Bas sidha jawab dena


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: To Whom It May Concern*



Tron91 said:


> *PUBLIC HELP BOOTH*
> 
> Those who have completed the CTC can get their MD5 verified at this facility!
> PM me your MD5, and get it verified with a *YES* or *NO*!
> ...



Haha Cruelty


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thoda Cruelty to karna hi padega. atleast md5 nikalna to ana chahiye.

---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------

Till now 2 verifications done lol.

One YES and the other NO


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 22, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> Thoda Cruelty to karna hi padega. atleast md5 nikalna to ana chahiye.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------
> 
> ...



hey dude was proxygeek's MD5 sum right or wrong if he had confirmed with you ?


----------



## Achuth (Feb 22, 2010)

heyyy any one help me wid tha alpha numeric one plssss


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

@paper_heart21>> he didn't verify wid me


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 22, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> @paper_heart21>> he didn't verify wid me



ok broda i'll confirm with you tomorrow as right now i'm browsing from my mobile !!
And tell me if you know how will winners be chosen ?
Will there be any one winner or multiple ones ?


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

lol people are sending me the MD5 hash of the Hexed file lol


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 22, 2010)

Check out page 2 in magazine..the disclaimer
There will be a single winner only!!


----------



## 8aum (Feb 22, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> Thoda Cruelty to karna hi padega. atleast md5 nikalna to ana chahiye.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------
> 
> ...


I guess it was me ...
After all the  I realize If one knows the MD5 then there is no need to solve the remaining puzzles..if one reffers to the thread


----------



## Achuth (Feb 22, 2010)

plss help me with the alpha numeric plsss....


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

ATTENTION

Booth closed for a couple of hours. am out to fix a computer. file corruption problems.


----------



## 8aum (Feb 22, 2010)

How do people reached till here if they didnt fixed the file??


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 22, 2010)

8aum said:


> How do people reached till here if they didnt fixed the file??



if u read ur pm i used hex editor for it.......and i m from starting of the game so no blame game !!


----------



## Anorion (Feb 22, 2010)

@Devrath_ND: yes, a handful of people have completed the game
@lulz: Yeah, notpron is great. Trying it now. Thanks for the link!
@amraj: contest is not over yet... 
@sragoo: It was our pleasure
@kiran1404: sly hints, and thanks - but please no more hints
@randomboy: that is the real end
@e2f8f8:  phonetic alphabets and dance styles? Really? lol
@Tron91: slow down on the hints a bit, let em play... and please keep the booth closed... lol, that was a funny idea. 
@Jaskanwar Singh: congo
@everyone. Lulz suggested *notpron.org/notpron/levelone.htm, playing that now

pms replied, btw.


----------



## walsum (Feb 22, 2010)

You can add me at sumitwalia21@yahoo.com for some help...but only if you have tried hard enough..Will See....

Happy i did it on my own..although am not sending my name for the nomination !!!


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 22, 2010)

@Team DIGIT - Excellent game ! Thanks for it. We can do this once more !


----------



## kiran1404 (Feb 22, 2010)

@Anorion.
Yeah sure, I'll not spoil the mood.
Thank you....


Anorion said:


> @kiran1404: sly hints, and thanks - but please no more hints


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have got only 2 Correct MD5 entries till now!


----------



## clinton (Feb 22, 2010)

Check ur pm Tron


----------



## ssunshine20 (Feb 22, 2010)

stuck @ the narcissistic clue..pls help..i just want to get this over with now n dont wanna bang my head on lappi anymore.......at least for all effort i put through.


----------



## bloomark (Feb 22, 2010)

google those 4 words
the answer will be in the first page (trust me)


----------



## katzdudexxx (Feb 22, 2010)

plzz sum1 help with Random alphanumeric strings 
understud wht to do but im not able to do it...hehe


----------



## walsum (Feb 22, 2010)

And i thought the toughest one was cds/CDs..as if there was an alternate world LOL 

and keep reading the post's.....I did offer help but you were too busy hehe


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

Am enjoying this! PM TSUNAMI again! Team Digit i will give ya some images for ur next issue lol


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 22, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> Am enjoying this! PM TSUNAMI again! Team Digit i will give ya some images for ur next issue lol




tron neeed a lil bit help out there ......on the md5 ........check out ur pm plzz


----------



## clinton (Feb 22, 2010)

Check ur pm Tron


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 22, 2010)

Yo folks slow down, you have took ur time to get here. y u can't wait a lil bit more. m on a slow connection. and i can reply 1 pm per min


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 22, 2010)

hlp with untouchabes plsssss

---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------

smebdy hlp hlp hlp


----------



## ankithepat (Feb 22, 2010)

Tron i am ankit pls check the pm pls

---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------

If we failed to submit a right md5 checksum can the digit team allow us to submit another md5 checksum.


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 22, 2010)

hlp me with the atom smasher pls hlp


----------



## bloomark (Feb 22, 2010)

@doc
wiki


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 22, 2010)

Rituraj Singh Rawat said:


> @doctorgarg : google "lhc", then on wiki page answer is given !!! just find it !!


still nt able 2 find it searched the whole page no answer some more hint pls?


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 22, 2010)

smebdy hlp on atomsmasher


----------



## bloomark (Feb 22, 2010)

oh cmon it made another atom smasher obsolete
what is this other collider


----------



## lphs9 (Feb 22, 2010)

in the alpha numeric, do i search in the original string i get from the image or the decrypted answer for the previous question?


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 22, 2010)

bloomark said:


> oh cmon it made another atom smasher obsolete
> what is this other collider


i think i should try it in the morning nt able 2 find the answer would u like 2 pm me sme good hint


----------



## bloomark (Feb 22, 2010)

EDIT.......


----------



## 3rdWorld (Feb 22, 2010)

Any help on the DEAD END 

there's nothing under the hood ... check every page from the finals..

(easy * Dont) hope there must be a connection


----------



## randomboy (Feb 22, 2010)

doctergarg said:


> smebdy hlp on atomsmasher


it is a general knowledge question and not a technical question. do not try to read more into the clue


----------



## Anorion (Feb 22, 2010)

@Tron91... sure, mail in your PM Tsunami to aditya.madanapalle[@]9dot9.in
@3rdWorld: you are on the right track!
@Rituraj Singh Rawat: your clues are too direct! please, dont post or pm them, let the other players find out for themselves


----------



## bloomark (Feb 22, 2010)

@Anorion
will you verify our md5 sums for us?


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 22, 2010)

sorry anorion !!!just helping 'em out !


----------



## Anorion (Feb 22, 2010)

Whoever is worried about the md5: here is a checklist
-Fix the hexed file, in the proper way. Don't try any shortcuts to bypass this step. You need to have an application that runs and gives you an ouput in a window. If you used some other means of getting the output, *then you have not crossed this step*. 
-Find out how, and fix the hex file
-get the checksum of the _fixed_ hex file

and a big hint: focus on the slogan a bit as well. It play's a role in the contest. 

for those who have already mailed in, you can mail in again, if you have done something wrong. We will disqualify all wrong answers, so your first mail will be ignored, but a subsequent, correct mail will be considered. 

hope that clears a few doubts.


----------



## clinton (Feb 22, 2010)

check ur pm bloomark...

---------- Post added at 11:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 PM ----------




Anorion said:


> Whoever is worried about the md5: here is a checklist
> -Fix the hexed file, in the proper way. Don't try any shortcuts to bypass this step. You need to have an application that runs and gives you an ouput in a window. If you used some other means of getting the output, *then you have not crossed this step*.
> -Find out how, and fix the hex file
> -get the checksum of the _fixed_ hex file
> ...


Hey Anorion can u please explain,what exactly means "fixing" the hex file?What do we have to fix?
As u said I used a software to run it to read the clue given in it.What do we have to do this time Sir??


----------



## Anorion (Feb 23, 2010)

^the hex file, when run, gives the next clue as the output
-when opened in notepad, notepad++, or by some other means, although the file is not "run", it still displays the output for the next step
-to make the hex file run, you need to modify it in some manner. this is the "fixing" step
-the checksum (md5) of the hex_ed_ file is different from the checksum of the _fixed_ file
-if the file opens a window when double-clicked, it is fixed, otherwise, it is not an exe
-you need to get the checksum of the fixed, working, .exe file, and use that sum

hope that is clear

importantly, a wrong answer mailed in will NOT disqualify you from the contest. there is still plenty of time to mail in the correct response. However, we wont be replying to your mails, on whether or not your answer was correct. this would be unfair to the other players.

PS: aur yaar, Sir mat bulana


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 23, 2010)

@clinton : just backtrack the clues and you will find the page for hex file !!! I think you are checking wrong file !!


----------



## staticsid (Feb 23, 2010)

_________LoL __________


----------



## vinodmatz (Feb 23, 2010)

@anarion - i s the atom smasher password to be fed w/o spaces


----------



## lphs9 (Feb 23, 2010)

can some1 help out wid the alphanumeric 3 letter word? thx


----------



## clinton (Feb 23, 2010)

In my Pc when I run the hex file ,it gives an error.and closes.Do umean that I have to open the hex file without a hex editor??


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 23, 2010)

lphs9 said:


> can some1 help out wid the alphanumeric 3 letter word? thx



break the sentence

---------- Post added at 12:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 AM ----------




clinton said:


> In my Pc when I run the hex file ,it gives an error.and closes.Do umean that I have to open the hex file without a hex editor??




ya absolutelly ryt....u hav to correct the file.....


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 23, 2010)

kya baat hai proxy !!! samaaj seva me jute ho !! lage raho !! duayen milengi !!! lol


----------



## ssunshine20 (Feb 23, 2010)

stuck at backtrack a little help pls...thru last clue it leads where i got..but where frm there ....a little insight wud b enough...congrats to all who CRACKED THE CTC.....

---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 AM ----------

stuck at backtrack a little help pls...thru last clue it leads where i got..but where frm there ....a little insight wud b enough...congrats to all who CRACKED THE CTC.....


----------



## clinton (Feb 23, 2010)

I have never done this before guys,please give some hint,Please Oh Wise Prophets.


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 23, 2010)

@ssunshine : just backtrack the clues ! you will get your answer at some point !
@clinton : as said by anorion,you have to open that file by notepad !! and make the changes as said in clue ! that's it ! do not dissapoint.keep trying !


----------



## Anorion (Feb 23, 2010)

@vinodmatz: you seem to have gone awry somewhere, but for the sake of answering, there are no spaces


----------



## ssunshine20 (Feb 23, 2010)

Rituraj Singh Rawat said:


> @ssunshine : just backtrack the clues ! you will get your answer at some point !


i m off to sleep will see it tomorrow...never been awake like this even for my exams back in the past....

pm me if u can...


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 23, 2010)

Tron99 will reply to all of the pms u hav done him frnds  

he is having some net probs...he will b bak soon........

BTW guys dun run after a prize.....just enjoy it guys...........u`ll nvr gonna hav so much fun if u crack it without evn knowng ....how stuff works....lol


----------



## 3rdWorld (Feb 23, 2010)

Finally CRACKED THE CODE ... 
Hope at least i have the self satisfaction .. even if i didn't win!!


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 23, 2010)

Rituraj Singh Rawat said:


> kya baat hai proxy !!! samaaj seva me jute ho !! lage raho !! duayen milengi !!! lol




na yaar nt smajh sewaa.....bas aise hi reply kar ra hu.....actually ab bore horaha hu.....nw dun hav nyk kinda of tension of the clues....

gettng bored


----------



## Anorion (Feb 23, 2010)

^+1
yes, it's a lot more fun if you get it yourself. And for those doing it for long stretches, don't. It's better to spend time cracking in short, periodic bursts. If you think for too long and too hard, you will just get stuck and frustrated.


----------



## clinton (Feb 23, 2010)

@Rituraj:- do you mean that I have to remove all the other crap from the file excluding the line that gave us the babbage clue,cause there is so much crap in that file..
Me too not aiming for the prize....just keep cracking.But please help me.


----------



## ssunshine20 (Feb 23, 2010)

proxyg33k said:


> Tron99 will reply to all of the pms u hav done him frnds
> 
> he is having some net probs...he will b bak soon........
> 
> BTW guys dun run after a prize.....just enjoy it guys...........u`ll nvr gonna hav so much fun if u crack it without evn knowng ....how stuff works....lol



yeah tats true..gave up on prize long ago...there r other mastermind here...but its been fun solving this.....


----------



## Anorion (Feb 23, 2010)

@clinton: lol... I guess you have to put in a little craplet in there, instead of deleting it

---------- Post added at 01:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 AM ----------

@3rdWorld: congrats!


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 23, 2010)

clinton said:


> @Rituraj:- do you mean that I have to remove all the other crap from the file excluding the line that gave us the babbage clue,cause there is so much crap in that file..



brother why dont u.. just study upon the exe files ....how they works...



---------- Post added at 01:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 AM ----------




Anorion said:


> @clinton: lol... I guess you have to put in a little craplet in there, instead of deleting it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 AM ----------
> 
> @3rdWorld: congrats!



lolxxx ryt.....


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 23, 2010)

@clinton : haven't you read the clue ?? just do what it says !!! BTW that is no crap written on that file ! don't go that far !

@anorion


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 23, 2010)

ssunshine20 said:


> yeah tats true..gave up on prize long ago...there r other mastermind here...but its been fun solving this.....



me too din thought of the prize while playng ...but the tension wht this can be...how this prob can b sort out.....was just unforgotable......

i loved it !!!!


----------



## ankithepat (Feb 23, 2010)

anyone can pls check my md5 checksum


----------



## clinton (Feb 23, 2010)

Sorry,but I am nnot getting u guys,I have never worked with hex,exe's bfore.When I opened the file in Notepad++ i shows many rectangular boxes with NULL mEOT,STX written.Can u guys tell me what to exactly look for.This is the last attempt,I going to sleep after this,I hav class tom.


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 23, 2010)

some guys out here ....dun evn knw ......how they completed the under the hood step.....and still on the last step....... 

seriouslly franklly speakng u missd all the fun guys.......play to learn, dun to get win....

hints r just 4 the purpose that u all will get learn somethng new....else tron anrion and many others here ....can keep their mouth shut and can win it easilly

---------- Post added at 01:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 AM ----------




ankithepat said:


> anyone can pls check my md5 checksum




u can pm me .....i did verified with the tron


----------



## clinton (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey anorion,do u mean we have to save the .exe file as .txt and then find MD5.You are right laughing at me,I am such a dumb a**. but still I want to crak it.U can pm me.


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm totally satisfied with proxy !! Don't take leaps, move step by step !!! 
@clinton : which file does a notepad opens ??? huh ??? enough said !!


----------



## bloomark (Feb 23, 2010)

PM me to verify your md5 sum

*@ALL*
Go through anorion's post carefully
youll get the clue there
dont ask me how to solve the clue
i will help you verify though

*@Anorion*
How long do we have to submit our entries?


----------



## Anorion (Feb 23, 2010)

@clinton: don't think you are a dumbass at all, and don't call yourself one either. You have a .exe file. When you double click on it, it does not run. You need to make it run as a normal .exe file. To make it run, you need to figure out something common to all .exe files. This .exe file is hexed, which is something you will have to fix. 

@bloomark: there is some time... don't worry about it, just send in your answers. Don't hurry to send it in though, take your time. Work on the captions as well.


----------



## clinton (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank u Anorion cracked it atlast,I didnt know of this concept before.Tron bhaiyya ne help ki.Now I can Rest In Peace and concentrate in my class tomorrow.


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 23, 2010)

@clinton : good !!! 
@anorion : I think CTC achieved a landmark making DIGIT readers more sharper than ever !!! Congratulations to DIGIT Team !! This contest is Hilarious !!!!


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh! Guys do you think I had posted my entry in mail? Nope! For me its just a learning experience and none can expect a prize for learning.

@Anorion> Sorry I had complained about the hex file earlier. Team Digit made a good use of it in the finals as the last riddle. Kudos to Raaabo and his CTC TEAM for making it such a wonderful experience.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 23, 2010)

^there is another step that people are bypassing with relative ease. Wondering when someone will talk about it.


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 23, 2010)

Back on PC now


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 23, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> Oh! Guys do you think I had posted my entry in mail? Nope! For me its just a learning experience and none can expect a prize for learning.
> 
> @Anorion> Sorry I had complained about the hex file earlier. Team Digit made a good use of it in the finals as the last riddle. Kudos to Raaabo and his CTC TEAM for making it such a wonderful experience.




same here nt posted till nw.......dun hav photographg ..... .....will post it tmrw..... who cares abt email .....lol


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 23, 2010)

Anorion made me a step lol

---------- Post added at 03:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 AM ----------

Am gonna participate in the next round of CTC wid another ID lol


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 23, 2010)

*img521.imageshack.us/img521/6999/18439008.png

The fixed file must run lyk this after fixing........


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 23, 2010)

@Rawat> mein ek dusra tarika lagata hoon. Lagta hai tu Notepad use kar raha hai! Thodi der ruk.

---------- Post added at 03:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 AM ----------

@Rawat> Found it! You are using Notepad.exe to make the change! It converts the binary file to text file! Your fixed exe is not running as well! You will have to use a editor which will keep the file in binary form. Use any hex editor, or use Notepad++

---------- Post added at 03:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 AM ----------

N.B. Never use a pure text editor on a binary file. It will corrupt the binary file.


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 23, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> @Rawat> mein ek dusra tarika lagata hoon. Lagta hai tu Notepad use kar raha hai! Thodi der ruk.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 AM ----------
> 
> ...



i m gettng  pm will gt full soon :fluriod-confused2:try krne pe tax ni lgta

---------- Post added at 03:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 AM ----------

ctc ki soltition guide bn gyi hai yaha .......... hahaha


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 23, 2010)

I got it Tron !!! Finally !!! Thanks ! Thanks to you too , PROXYgeek


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Help booth woes!*

This is the last page from my private message inbox

View attachment 3227

had a tough time lol


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Help booth woes!*

lmao tron ......  .....hahaha

---------- Post added at 03:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:33 AM ----------

digit team must include some cryptographing techninques ...in future ....was thinkng of that...


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 23, 2010)

GOod JOb Tron !! Vaise proxy aur tron, tum log karte kya ho ?? I mean What are your profession ??


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 23, 2010)

tron still using the fedora or ny other os....lol snapshoting....lol

---------- Post added at 03:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 AM ----------

m in computer engineerng ....fynall year...... 

sach btau to bs computers mein hi sb kuch rakha hai....lmao


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 23, 2010)

Chalo Bhai logo !! Main to chala sone !! Aj ke baad aaram se sounga !!
Aur DIGIT please CTC 2.0 March me mat organise kar dena !!

Main bhi CSE 3rd year me hu !!


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 23, 2010)

CTC 2.0 in March would be great!


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 23, 2010)

In which city do you study ?? I'm from Bhopal !


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 23, 2010)

CTC 2.0 bas computer related hona chahiye! Digit computer magazine hai! So strictly computer stuff! Computer ke history mein kuch puzzle hona chahiye! akhir computer ek din ki ejad to nahin hai!

Sab kamine nikle re! Verify hotehi so gaye! Aur mein savere Char baje tak baitha hoon!


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 23, 2010)

main ja rha tha sone !!!! ye last reply  !! sahi kaha !! sirf computer related hona chahiye ise !! aur thoda stegano aur cyphers hone chahiye !! programming se related bhi hona chahiye !! chalo ab jata hu sone !! nahi to fir se college ki bus  choot jaegi !!


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 23, 2010)

studyng in himachal....but m from delhi dude....

hope somethng diffrent and tough next tyme @tron....

---------- Post added at 03:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 AM ----------




Tron91 said:


> CTC 2.0 bas computer related hona chahiye! Digit computer magazine hai! So strictly computer stuff! Computer ke history mein kuch puzzle hona chahiye! akhir computer ek din ki ejad to nahin hai!
> 
> Sab kamine nikle re! Verify hotehi so gaye! Aur mein savere Char baje tak baitha hoon!




lmao tron m stiulll here......adat hai raat ko ullu ke jaise net pe baithne ki ...lmao

---------- Post added at 03:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 AM ----------




Rituraj Singh Rawat said:


> main ja rha tha sone !!!! ye last reply  !! sahi kaha !! sirf computer related hona chahiye ise !! aur thoda stegano aur cyphers hone chahiye !! programming se related bhi hona chahiye !! chalo ab jata hu sone !! nahi to fir se college ki bus  choot jaegi !!





kkk sd bbye gn......cyaaz soon

---------- Post added at 04:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 AM ----------

ankit bro dun....pm me for the verification....how can i verify it......

m same lyk u.....m i  nt a human being ?? .....may b i did it wrong..... why u want me to check this....if u hav completed the ctc accrdng to this forum then u will get the fynall result accurate ur self....


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 23, 2010)

Mere ko thoda sona padega! tin raat ho goye thik se soya nahin hoon! Kal kaam pe bhi nahin gaya! Pet kharab ho gaya tha! Aaj to jana hi padega!

@proxy> Jyada Ullu Mat Bano! Biwi pitegi shaadi ke baad! Shubhratri and Suprabhat!

---------- Post added at 04:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 AM ----------

Lagta hai aur ek ullu hai, hum logo ke bich! pm check kar re us ullu ka Proxy! Usko thoda guide kar dena! Mein ja raha ho sone


----------



## Anorion (Feb 23, 2010)

^lol, who is this ullu?


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 23, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> Mere ko thoda sona padega! tin raat ho goye thik se soya nahin hoon! Kal kaam pe bhi nahin gaya! Pet kharab ho gaya tha! Aaj to jana hi padega!
> 
> @proxy> Jyada Ullu Mat Bano! Biwi pitegi shaadi ke baad! Shubhratri and Suprabhat!
> 
> ...




lmao bro....sure.....gn sd ....

anrion bro wot u doing at this tym....lmao....


----------



## Achuth (Feb 23, 2010)

PLEASEEEe help me with the 3 letter word ......plsssss


----------



## clinton (Feb 23, 2010)

check ur pm Achuth.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 23, 2010)

Man i was really interested in winning this. 10000 Rs would have been very helpful to me. But i got struck at very simple problems.

Anyways make CTC an annual event. And keep it strictly to tech related subjects. And prepare for the next CTC from now only so that you will not have to postpone or make us wait like idiots  

I think you should make it a continuous without the checkpoints which will trully recognise the winner. Bye for now. Hope to see CTC soon


----------



## bloomark (Feb 23, 2010)

Hats off to digit
They did an amazing job with CTC
I started CTC on saturday (20.2.10) night 
I've been on the comp for atleast 18hrs a day since then
Moreover, I've learned alot from this, like using a hex ed***r and finding out that data can be encrypted in im**s
Kudos guys

Bloo


----------



## avrix (Feb 23, 2010)

bloomark said:


> Hats off to digit
> They did an amazing job with CTC
> I started CTC on saturday (20.2.10) night
> I've been on the comp for atleast 18hrs a day since then
> ...



check ur pm bloomark


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 23, 2010)

bloomark said:


> Hats off to digit
> They did an amazing job with CTC
> I started CTC on saturday (20.2.10) night
> I've been on the comp for atleast 18hrs a day since then
> ...



check your pm

---------- Post added at 10:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 AM ----------

completed everything


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 23, 2010)

hlp with the matrix one

---------- Post added at 10:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------

dont hv its movie jst give a hint tried googling


----------



## randomboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Anorion said:


> and a big hint: focus on the slogan a bit as well. It play's a role in the contest.



hey that's strange I thought this was a contest in a tech magazine not a fash rag.


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 23, 2010)

gt the answer

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------

sme hlp with planets

---------- Post added at 10:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 AM ----------

i only know about pluto


----------



## avrix (Feb 23, 2010)

hey any body online who completed all puzzles....................


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 23, 2010)

hlp on planets


----------



## bloomark (Feb 23, 2010)

@doc
erm wiki it ^_^


----------



## Makx (Feb 23, 2010)

Did I get it right, a slogan of less than 10 words?


----------



## divyaraj_mori (Feb 23, 2010)

I just started solving crack the code before 2 days....& now I m stuck at under the hood picture......pls someone pm me.....


----------



## bloomark (Feb 23, 2010)

@Makx
yea thats right..

@diyaraj
how is the webpage made?


----------



## divyaraj_mori (Feb 23, 2010)

using html???
I m a begginer......


----------



## vinodmatz (Feb 23, 2010)

doctergarg said:


> hlp on planets


google all the clues on the page and use wiki too if reqd , the answer is easily avl man.


----------



## amraj (Feb 23, 2010)

any body help me with 3 letter word


----------



## divyaraj_mori (Feb 23, 2010)

bloomark said:


> @diyaraj
> how is the webpage made?







I was been staring at that photo since 1 day......Ok I got it thanks......


----------



## amraj (Feb 23, 2010)

pls pls help me with the 3 letter word. anybody out there?


----------



## clinton (Feb 23, 2010)

amraj check ur pm.


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 23, 2010)

@vinodmatz
@bloomark
thanx fr the hlp gt the answer bt nw what is this dead end i know its difficult bt need a good hint fr that plsss hlpppp


----------



## vinodmatz (Feb 23, 2010)

doctergarg said:


> @vinodmatz
> @bloomark
> thanx fr the hlp gt the answer bt nw what is this dead end i know its difficult bt need a good hint fr that plsss hlpppp


go through the hint carefullay and then literally back track till something looks similar, also go thro earlier comment s in this thread:flu-glasses2::flu-glasses2:


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 23, 2010)

A lot of newbies here...
Hope u guys would be contributing in forum even after CTC ends...


----------



## swood (Feb 23, 2010)

that was one hell of a contest and satisfaction at last 
now that i fixed the exe file and got it working.
thanks team digit,thanx everyone in this forum for ur hints
ever helpfull tron91 and everyone else for their hints & PM


----------



## jelly_gill (Feb 23, 2010)

What a contest! Very entertaining. I just submitted my entry via email. No matter who gets the first prize, everyone has learned a lot.


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 23, 2010)

vinodmatz said:


> go through the hint carefullay and then literally back track till something looks similar, also go thro earlier comment s in this thread:flu-glasses2::flu-glasses2:


thanx gt the answer bt nw what to do with this file????


----------



## Achuth (Feb 23, 2010)

finished the CTC ,....wth now MD5??


----------



## amraj (Feb 23, 2010)

At last I can relax now.  Thanks all the peoples who helped me. I am not sending individual messages to peoples who help me because there are many peoples who helped me for the single question. So thanks all of u who helped me and also the peoples who contributed to this forum.


----------



## Achuth (Feb 23, 2010)

amraj plss help me with the md5 and all im new to them..plsss, i hav to complete the verification process


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 23, 2010)

Finally Cleared CTC
Thanx digit guys for creating such wonderful puzzle 
gained a lot of knowledge from it
thanx all the guys who helped out this much?
well smebdy tell me what to do with the md5 checksum

         Hats off to raaaboand the designer who designed the coversmebdy tell me or pm with md5 checksum


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 23, 2010)

don't they give a reply that they have got our mail???


----------



## divyaraj_mori (Feb 23, 2010)

solved the .zip image but can'f find solution in fast track for missing word.....please help....


----------



## amraj (Feb 23, 2010)

best game ever played in my life. It just refreshed my brain.  Hats off  to raaabo and team digit for designing such a game.


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 23, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> don't they give a reply that they have got our mail???


any hlp with what to do in hd5 checksum pls hlp


----------



## Anorion (Feb 23, 2010)

^md5 sum not hd5

and no, we aren't replying to the mails, but we have got quite a few now


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 23, 2010)

Anorion said:


> ^md5 sum not hd5
> 
> and no, we aren't replying to the mails, but we have got quite a few now




lolxxx fynally u replyng in the forums...lolxx

ya doctor bro find md5 sum ......nt hd5


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 23, 2010)

now i am getting BORED
NOT IN A MOOD to PLAY any GAMES as well
CTC kept me so busy
but now its over
i desperately need CTC 2
hope you reading TEAM DIGIT
i do BESEECH YOU to START A NEW CTC

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------

i don't feel like shutting my PC also


----------



## Achuth (Feb 23, 2010)

help me on how to get md5 sum ..plsssss


----------



## Kumar Aditya (Feb 23, 2010)

vinodmatz said:


> go through the hint carefullay and then literally back track till something looks similar, also go thro earlier comment s in this thread:flu-glasses2::flu-glasses2:



Not getting the clue yet. Please help! I started just yesterday and need to complete it in time.


----------



## manubopaiah (Feb 23, 2010)

is it something to do with the * but i dont know what


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey! I have a major problem...I've been solving this since 1st and usually solve the set of clues the same day..but since the last 3 days i'm stuck on the "atom smasher" clue..it says navigate back to the atom smasher image..but i don't remember encountering any such image..i just got 2 images..the under the hood one and the zip one..where's the atom smasher image???


----------



## bloomark (Feb 23, 2010)

@akshat
you seem to have jumped a few clues

finally sent in my entry 
i hope whoever checks my entry likes manchester united


----------



## swood (Feb 23, 2010)

^^^^
did u come across a page which had an ariel view of a piece of land.
do the words LHC mean anything to u?


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 23, 2010)

no..there was no such image 

---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 PM ----------

well..i just started with a different approach..but i'm stuck on the string clue..hints??

---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------

PM me if anyone is willing to help..i'm off to sleep..bye!!


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 23, 2010)

Anorion said:


> ^md5 sum not hd5
> 
> and no, we aren't replying to the mails, but we have got quite a few now


bt what it is and what to do in that pls telll

---------- Post added at 10:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------




proxyg33k said:


> lolxxx fynally u replyng in the forums...lolxx
> 
> ya doctor bro find md5 sum ......nt hd5


bt what is md5 what to do with that plsss hlpp


----------



## shwetz (Feb 23, 2010)

anybody plz help with alphanumeric one....plz......

---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------

helpme with 3 letter word plz


----------



## overclocked (Feb 23, 2010)

please guys help with the backtracking question....  
I backtracked to the reqd page but what next??
Pls help guys....Plzzzz!!!!


----------



## onlyabhi (Feb 24, 2010)

finally cracked the code..

oh.. they want sumthing more..

now what is this md5 thing..


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 24, 2010)

Sum1 pls hlp wth the string clue..p s v m..how is one supposed to solve it without any hint?


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 24, 2010)

@akshat : !! lol !! google what you got !!!

---------- Post added at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------

search for md5


----------



## onlyabhi (Feb 24, 2010)

akshat2112 said:


> Sum1 pls hlp wth the string clue..p s v m..how is one supposed to solve it without any hint?



its an abbreviation...


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 24, 2010)

And what is it related to?

---------- Post added at 01:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 AM ----------

Ok got it!

---------- Post added at 01:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 AM ----------

Now stuck at narcissistic 

---------- Post added at 01:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 AM ----------

Hints please? Googling doesnt help


----------



## Anorion (Feb 24, 2010)

^ look yaar... it was made in a way that google should not give you the answer... otherwise what's the use? 
Take your time, there is no race to finish.


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 24, 2010)

but every hint to this clue says that google and the first page haa the ans.


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 24, 2010)

akshat2112 said:


> but every hint to this clue says that google and the first page haa the ans.




thats a hint .....nt the answer......use ur brain 

btw anrion the post nubers rn`t increasing in this thread


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 24, 2010)

proxyg33k said:


> btw anrion the post nubers rn`t increasing in this thread



yup..i read sumwhere that the post count doesn't increase for anything posted in the geek life section


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 24, 2010)

akshat2112 said:


> yup..i read sumwhere that the post count doesn't increase for anything posted in the geek life section




hmmm kkkk no probs ....


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 24, 2010)

w00t..solved it..it was right in front of me..and come to think about it..they are my favourite things!!


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 24, 2010)

akshat2112 said:


> w00t..solved it..it was right in front of me..and come to think about it..they are my favourite things!!




lolxxx kewllll.....


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 24, 2010)

OK..now I understand where I was stuck..I went "on the right track" before solving these clues..i.e..I was over-intelligent 

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 AM ----------

Phew!! Cracked! Now I will rest in peace 

---------- Post added at 10:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 AM ----------

@evry1
What's the last date for submission??


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 24, 2010)

akshat2112 said:


> OK..now I understand where I was stuck..I went "on the right track" before solving these clues..i.e..I was over-intelligent
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 AM ----------
> 
> ...




btr submitt it b4 28-29 .......dun knw abt the last date.....but 4 sure u can submit it today...


----------



## amraj (Feb 24, 2010)

Anorion pls confirm the MD5. :C_answering:


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 24, 2010)

amraj said:


> Anorion pls confirm the MD5. :C_answering:



I can confirm it..I did with proxyg33k


----------



## amraj (Feb 24, 2010)

akshat2112 said:


> I can confirm it..I did with proxyg33k




akshat2112 pls check u r pm and reply.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 24, 2010)

When are the winners going to be announced. I would envy him/her.


----------



## bloomark (Feb 24, 2010)

i don care about winning
can i just see my name in the magazine!


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 24, 2010)

bloomark said:


> i don care about winning
> can i just see my name in the magazine!



I second that! 

But it would anyway be great if I won!!


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 24, 2010)

Does ctc going to b held again ????? Next month or in any other month!!!!!


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 24, 2010)

hey proxy what we hv 2 do in md5 sme hlp would work????


----------



## Kumar Aditya (Feb 24, 2010)

proxyg33k said:


> *img521.imageshack.us/img521/6999/18439008.png
> 
> The fixed file must run lyk this after fixing........



@proxyg33k I am unable to get the file to run after applying the necessary "craplets". Is it due to my OS (Win 7)?


----------



## cache (Feb 24, 2010)

its been two days ,and I am stuck at deadend tried 20381 , unix bug , I have no idea what more to try .... Please help

---------- Post added at 04:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------

Somebody help me out of deadend.


----------



## clinton (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey doctor see ur pm.


----------



## vinodmatz (Feb 24, 2010)

Kumar Aditya said:


> @proxyg33k I am unable to get the file to run after applying the necessary "craplets". Is it due to my OS (Win 7)?


 no , i use win 7 and like i did earlier in the contest u must hav e got the answer from using ms word or a text file , if u fix it nice and in the propah manner , u can get it to run as a ms-dos exe file , thats wat is needed.


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 24, 2010)

@clinton
thanx dude for helping me with the MD5 nw jst need to mail them.
@Anorion
when will be the winners announced.no problem if i dont win .Buut the trut is that i won a lot of knowledge from CTC and it sharpened my mind.Pls conduct ctc frequently.once again thanx for creating such a wonderful experience.


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 24, 2010)

Kumar Aditya said:


> @proxyg33k I am unable to get the file to run after applying the necessary "craplets". Is it due to my OS (Win 7)?




this snapshot is also taken in win7 os.....m using win 7

so it cant b os prob.....bt use some gud hex editor.....most of the users r having this prob.....

guys use hex editor ....dont use notepad....ms dos....or any other method to fix the file.....

---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------




doctergarg said:


> hey proxy what we hv 2 do in md5 sme hlp would work????




bro just download the hex file u got.......fix it.....make sure its runing lyk the above pic.....use some md5 checksum calculator to ....get the md5 sum

this is alll wht u hav to do 

---------- Post added at 05:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 PM ----------




cache said:


> its been two days ,and I am stuck at deadend tried 20381 , unix bug , I have no idea what more to try .... Please help
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------
> 
> Somebody help me out of deadend.




first of all its 2038 unix bug......secondlly .....go under the hood....


----------



## cache (Feb 24, 2010)

no use , I think I better call it a day . Its been fun , engaging (very engaging) but have some important work to do . Learned a lot from it , also joined the forum ,and will continue participating . I must say there are lot of helpful people on the forum (helpful even when competing).
thanks proxyg33k . will participate again . Bye for now..


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 24, 2010)

hey proxy will u be able to verify my MD5

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------

or tron can do it ,I jst need to verify it


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 24, 2010)

doctergarg said:


> hey proxy will u be able to verify my MD5
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------
> 
> or tron can do it ,I jst need to verify it



pm me ur md5 ......i`ll do it.....verification is noting if the file executes correctlly ....every one will get the same md5 checksum


----------



## swood (Feb 24, 2010)

for all those who are having trouble getting their hex file fixed,
this method might or might not help you.using a hex editor, instead
of using backspace key to delete the existing 2 letters try someother way 
to replace the letters.
i used backspace and didnt work,tried someother method and it worked 
its charm


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 24, 2010)

swood said:


> for all those who are having trouble getting their hex file fixed,
> this method might or might not help you.using a hex editor, instead
> of using backspace key to delete the existing 2 letters try someother way
> to replace the letters.
> ...



It just depends upon the type and functions of hex editor ur using...  just make sure no other changes should take place to the remaning file .....


----------



## g33kdoc (Feb 25, 2010)

Finally got everything done. Sent the email and all. Although I did not verify my MD5, just sent it.
This is my first post ever just to thank you guys, I mean all of you who have been helpful to others. I had picked up my mag in the 1st week but somehow could open it only after 16th, thankfully by then all the time cues were thru and my contest went smoothly .......only because I had the forum for reassurance.

Like so many others lotsastuff learned. Feel closer to being a g33k than being a doc. 
Thanks guys...
Thanks digit...
Thank you...design team...
Thank you...everyone related to CTC
Hope they'll be more sometime


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 25, 2010)

Why the people who used Windows own Notepad.exe for fixing the hexed file didn't get a working exe file?

Windows Notepad.exe is specific in saving a file as plain text. A simple example as a proof what it did with the HEX file in the saving operation.

It simply replaced every 'NUL' character which has a ASCII value of 0, in the hex file to your regular 'SPACE' which has a ASCII value of 32 in decimal or 0x20 in hexadecimal.

You don't have to look much more, as exe files have a lot of 'NUL' characters in them!

---------- Post added at 10:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 AM ----------

And my INBOX is full! I need more space in my INBOX!

Folks sorry i couldn't get online yesterday! I was totally wasted!

I replied everyone but I know i might have been late in replying a few as they might have already gone through sending their emails!

I AIN'T SUBMITTING MY ENTRY FOR THE DRAW!


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 25, 2010)

*Digit Saved My Day*

This should go in the Feedback section may be, but i couldn't decide where else to post so i posted this here.

The Linux Mint Live CD in the January issue saved my day!

I had gone to check a computer which has showing a file missing error and windows xp was not starting. I fixed that machine and told the girl who was using that machine to start moving her files from the C: drive as it was almost full.

Next day i got a call, telling me that 'ntldr' is missing error has started in that machine. i had to ask her whether she had moved the files. guess what she said, she moved all files in C: except the Documents and Settings, Windows, and Program Files to D:

I didn't want to reinstall WinXP as the machine was bought in 2003 and had shown ACPI problems when i had tried the last time. I just inserted the Mint Live CD, and prayed that it allows me to move the files back to C: drive.

To my delight, i found that Mint directly loads the local file-systems in R/W mode even in GUI mode. earlier using Ubuntu Live CD i had to go to console and do su every time to copy and delete files. I had to copy 'ntldr' and the other system files back to C: drive and the machine was booting Win XP again!

Thanx Digit for including Mint Live CD in the January issue!


----------



## bloomark (Feb 25, 2010)

Helena is awesome isnt it?

Oh and @tron
wrong thread?


----------



## Kumar Aditya (Feb 25, 2010)

@Tron91, proxyg33k and everyone else who helped me at the last junction.....

Thanks everyone! I finally got the file right. I had known what to do all along but the softwares were confusing me. 

Recommend everyone else stuck at the last point to use a good hex editor.


----------



## clinton (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey Tron,why aren't u submitting ur entry buddy.I feel u deserve to win the CTC definitely more than me and most of the others who have cracked it.Please submit.


----------



## Rajiv Modi (Feb 25, 2010)

akshat2112 said:


> I can confirm it..I did with proxyg33k


 

Hav PM U the MD5.pL. confirm.
Thnx.

---------- Post added at 05:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------

Thnx Tron for the confirmation. Thanks to all who nudged me forward.


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 25, 2010)

hey anyone knows the last submission date for our entry


----------



## g33kdoc (Feb 25, 2010)

@Tron91- Post your entry for the draw dude. You are already the winner for this forum at least


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 25, 2010)

546869732069732061207465787420737472696e672c20726570726573656e74656420696e2068657861646563696d616c2120496620796f752063616e207265616420746869732c207265706c7920746f20706f737420616e642077726974652022492043414e205245414420544849532122

Whats this garbage? Can you get it?


----------



## Rituraj Singh Rawat (Feb 26, 2010)

@Tron Bhai !! Ki Haal-Chaal ??? Good to hear all this about you !! Can you tell me what's the new talk !! What is the talk about "DRAW". and what is this garbage in your post !!! Hoping CTC to come in April Issue !! 
@Anarion : Please give a fast track on comparisions of leading Operating Systems.Since nowadays there are so many OS in competition with Windows and Mac.And also 5 out of 5 to feb fast track to opensolaris !!!


----------



## stuckathood (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: HELP FOR CTC Episode 3*



Tron91 said:


> *HELP FOR CTC Episode 3*
> 
> After getting so many pm's I thought it will be better to help everyone in general with a few hints for crossing the 3rd river of CTC. But, I would want everyone to give it a direct shot before reading this post! Cause crossing the river which comes on the 14th will be more difficult!
> 
> ...



I am so stuck up in the hood thing even my username says so so can you please PM me at hitlerboi@hotmail.com....asap........would be very very very grateful to you


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 26, 2010)

@stuckathood> wats the name of the picture there? look there!

---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 AM ----------

@rawat> us garbage mein kuch chupa hai. use nikal. woh pura ka pura computer stuff hai.


----------



## stuckathood (Feb 26, 2010)

divyaraj_mori said:


> solved the .zip image but can'f find solution in fast track for missing word.....please help....


any hints on how you solved the zip????


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 26, 2010)

@stuck> check pm


----------



## swood (Feb 26, 2010)

tron91 said:


> 546869732069732061207465787420737472696e672c20726570726573656e74656420696e2068657861646563696d616c2120496620796f752063616e207265616420746869732c207265706c7920746f20706f737420616e642077726974652022492043414e205245414420544849532122
> 
> whats this garbage? Can you get it?



01001001 00100000 01000011 01000001 01001110 00100000 01010010 01000101 01000001 01000100 00100000 01010100 01001000 01001001 01010011 00001101 00001010


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 26, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> 546869732069732061207465787420737472696e672c20726570726573656e74656420696e2068657861646563696d616c2120496620796f752063616e207265616420746869732c207265706c7920746f20706f737420616e642077726974652022492043414e205245414420544849532122
> 
> Whats this garbage? Can you get it?



49 20 43 41 4e 20 52 45 41 44 20 54 48 49 53 20 54 4f 4f 20 21 21 !


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 26, 2010)

uroz oz t sxqw prosr o fwtjvwq ov am srofqrxxq. o kxu uroz ov t ltlwjitsy vxhwf gjxa urw zsrxxf foijtjm. ov urw zuxjm t lojtuw rtq fwgu urw fxstuoxv ux roz ujwtzcjw ov uroz sxqwq gxja. og mxc stv ijwty uroz, mxc tjw t kwvocz. zcjwfm mxc tjw, iwstczw ux ijwty uroz joqqfw, mxc poff rthw ux yvxp urw cztkw jtuoxz xg urw srtjtsuwjz ov wvkfozr tflrtiwu. o rxlw qwsxqovk uroz uwdu poff utyw zxaw uoaw. utyw mxcj uoaw, wvnxm uroz. pw rthw ux ptou gxj vwdu jxcvq xg sus tvmptm. o zovswjwfm rxlw uroz yoffz zxaw xg mxcj ptouovk uoaw. og mxc rthw uroz uwdu ifxsy qwsxqwq, nczu fwthw t jwlfm, o yvxp prwjw urw ujwtzcjw oz. o poff urovy xg tvxurwj lceefw gxj mxc gxfyz uoff mxc kwu uroz xvw cvqxvw.


Can you decipher this?


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 26, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> uroz oz t sxqw prosr o fwtjvwq ov am srofqrxxq. o kxu uroz ov t ltlwjitsy vxhwf gjxa urw zsrxxf foijtjm. ov urw zuxjm t lojtuw rtq fwgu urw fxstuoxv ux roz ujwtzcjw ov uroz sxqwq gxja. og mxc stv ijwty uroz, mxc tjw t kwvocz. zcjwfm mxc tjw, iwstczw ux ijwty uroz joqqfw, mxc poff rthw ux yvxp urw cztkw jtuoxz xg urw srtjtsuwjz ov wvkfozr tflrtiwu. o rxlw qwsxqovk uroz uwdu poff utyw zxaw uoaw. utyw mxcj uoaw, wvnxm uroz. pw rthw ux ptou gxj vwdu jxcvq xg sus tvmptm. o zovswjwfm rxlw uroz yoffz zxaw xg mxcj ptouovk uoaw. og mxc rthw uroz uwdu ifxsy qwsxqwq, nczu fwthw t jwlfm, o yvxp prwjw urw ujwtzcjw oz. o poff urovy xg tvxurwj lceefw gxj mxc gxfyz uoff mxc kwu uroz xvw cvqxvw.
> 
> 
> Can you decipher this?




lmao ...sry wasnt there ystrdy....wots all this going around tron....


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Feb 26, 2010)

> @Tron  do u like base !!



aG1tIHlvdSByIHNtYXJ0Li4uLi4uLi4uLi4hIQ==


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 26, 2010)

@proxy>> just trying to get the brain juices flowing.


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 26, 2010)

@paper_heart>> base is unbreakable lol


----------



## doctergarg (Feb 26, 2010)

hey tron you know the last date of submission of our entry


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 26, 2010)

@doctergarg>> nope. probably the 28th will be the last date.


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 26, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> @proxy>> just trying to get the brain juices flowing.


hmmm kkkk .....can u provide me the links plzz


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 26, 2010)

wat did i tell you to do? decipher! so what did i do? cipher
google it and go to the free knowledge base in the web


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 26, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> wat did i tell you to do? decipher! so what did i do? cipher
> google it and go to the free knowledge base in the web




lolxxx cipher and decipher....... i got that ...but m asking ...are u playng any game there??? or just providing some questions....lol


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 26, 2010)

@proxy>> i ain't playing games. m just curious how long will it take g33ks to break it.

there are 36662860102418694144000000 cipher in the algorithm i used to make the ciphertext. only one will work. so better use pen and paper like the old days. reasoning will get you much closer in breaking it.

26! = 36662860102418694144000000

---------- Post added at 04:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------

*"Master and Disciple"* some good stuff


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 26, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> @proxy>> i ain't playing games. m just curious how long will it take g33ks to break it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...




ohkay will try it out


----------



## Achuth (Feb 26, 2010)

pllss help me with md5..i hav a hex editor and an md5 calc......i don know how to use ..lmao //plss help


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 26, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> @proxy>> i ain't playing games. m just curious how long will it take g33ks to break it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...



is it a substituion cipher ???? u replaced some letters with some other letters ????


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 26, 2010)

Achuth said:


> pllss help me with md5..i hav a hex editor and an md5 calc......i don know how to use ..lmao //plss help



i dunno what to reply to this!

---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------




proxyg33k said:


> is it a substituion cipher ???? u replaced some letters with some other letters ????



bingo! u r doing great


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 26, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> i dunno what to reply to this!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...




lmao.....thats preety awesome.....i`ll try it out for sure.....but its nt as easy as it looks like ....lmfao......its gonna take some time....  will try it out after my dinner for sure......


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 26, 2010)

it needs just a few seconds to break 

i found it just now


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 26, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> it needs just a few seconds to break
> 
> i found it just now



lolxxx how it can b pssble using any pen and paper lol.....using computer tools may b its easy..... looks like this one start from..... "this is a ....." i guess lol...  ......


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 26, 2010)

yeah, using comp tools u can get it in seconds. but i was right about one thing. the processing time needed to test all the keys is very very high. the one i used said

"........ the number of different possible KEYs is 26! (factorial), which is a VERY large number. The average rate of KEY generation by this program is about 50,000 KEYs per second. At this rate it would take approximately 256 trillion years (2.557 x 10^14) of continuous operation to generate and test all the possible KEYs. So, it is up to the user to look at the plaintext on the screen and determine if the program has found the correct KEY or a KEY that is very close to correct and stop the process."

so still am happy 

ur guess is right lol. how would u solve it, if u don't have a computer? dats the main thing!


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 26, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> yeah, using comp tools u can get it in seconds. but i was right about one thing. the processing time needed to test all the keys is very very high. the one i used said
> 
> "........ the number of different possible KEYs is 26! (factorial), which is a VERY large number. The average rate of KEY generation by this program is about 50,000 KEYs per second. At this rate it would take approximately 256 trillion years (2.557 x 10^14) of continuous operation to generate and test all the possible KEYs. So, it is up to the user to look at the plaintext on the screen and determine if the program has found the correct KEY or a KEY that is very close to correct and stop the process."
> 
> ...



lolxxx cipher text cant b decrepted using any computer....guessing and making a good key is very important.....whreas i found one more thing of frequency analysis of words in cracking substitution cipher.....m tryng it ....

hello guys no BUDDY out there to crack this one lolxx.....m the one who is on this lol

---------- Post added at 07:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------



---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------

---------- Post added at 08:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------

.....<<<<<this on was awesome....i loved it lolxx,.,,,,,

uroz oz t sxqw prosr o fwtjvwq ov am srofqrxxq.

o kxu uroz ov t ltlwjitsy vxhwf gjxa urw zsrxxf foijtjm.
ov urw zuxjm t lojtuw rtq fwgu urw fxstuoxv ux roz ujwtzcjw ov uroz sxqwq gxja.
og mxc stv ijwty uroz, mxc tjw t kwvocz.
zcjwfm mxc tjw, iwstczw ux ijwty uroz joqqfw, mxc poff rthw ux yvxp urw cztkw jtuoxz xg urw srtjtsuwjz ov wvkfozr tflrtiwu. 
o rxlw qwsxqovk uroz uwdu poff utyw zxaw uoaw.
utyw mxcj uoaw, wvnxm uroz. pw rthw ux ptou gxj vwdu jxcvq xg sus tvmptm.
o zovswjwfm rxlw uroz yoffz zxaw xg mxcj ptouovk uoaw.
og mxc rthw uroz uwdu ifxsy qwsxqwq, nczu fwthw t jwlfm, o yvxp prwjw urw ujwtzcjw oz.
o poff urovy xg tvxurwj lceefw gxj mxc gxfyz uoff mxc kwu uroz xvw cvqxvw.

=============================
i got the ciphing key for this code lolxx ....welll done tron nice code


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 26, 2010)

proxyg33k said:


> lolxxx cipher text cant b decrepted using any computer....guessing and making a good key is very important.....whreas i found one more thing of frequency analysis of words in cracking substitution cipher.....m tryng it ....



well done. *Frequency Analysis* is the main key here. In the old days, that was used to solve this type of mono-alphabetic substitution ciphers. 

that novel also taught me the technique to break this type of ciphers, more so in a crude way. like this: 

'e' is the most used english alphabet.
then you will find the combination 'th' ..... and so on ...


----------



## g33kdoc (Feb 26, 2010)

forum's op geeks playing with each other....... nice.

---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------

oh ho ...not op ....top
forum's top geeks playing with each other....... nice.


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 26, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> well done. *Frequency Analysis* is the main key here. In the old days, that was used to solve this type of mono-alphabetic substitution ciphers.
> 
> that novel also taught me the technique to break this type of ciphers, more so in a crude way. like this:
> 
> ...




YAAA RYT....SHOULD I POST THE KEY HERE USED TO CODE THIS PARAGRAPH ???? OR LET USERS FIND THE KEY ???


USING THIS ANYONE CAN DECODE IT....A USER ASKED ME IN VISITING MSG WHT WAS THE TRON`S LAST POST.....THE ANSWER IS ABOVE MY THIS POST....

---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------




g33kdoc said:


> forum's op geeks playing with each other....... Nice.
> 
> ---------- post added at 08:46 pm ---------- previous post was at 08:44 pm ----------
> 
> ...




lmao ......we r just killing time lolxx.....

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 PM ----------




g33kdoc said:


> forum's op geeks playing with each other....... nice.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...




LMAO ......WE R JUST KILLING TIME LOLXX.....


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 26, 2010)

Let them find it themselves 

---------- Post added at 08:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------

time to watch a movie. meanwhile lemme think of the next one


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 26, 2010)

pOST EDITED ....AS IT CAN HELP IN GETTING THE EXACT KEY

---------- Post added at 08:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------




tron91 said:


> let them find it themselves
> 
> ---------- post added at 08:53 pm ---------- previous post was at 08:50 pm ----------
> 
> time to watch a movie. Meanwhile lemme think of the next one




lolxxx no probs .....m going for the dinner.....

---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------




Tron91 said:


> 546869732069732061207465787420737472696e672c20726570726573656e74656420696e2068657861646563696d616c2120496620796f752063616e207265616420746869732c207265706c7920746f20706f737420616e642077726974652022492043414e205245414420544849532122
> 
> Whats this garbage? Can you get it?



This is  "I CAN READ THIS!"

In Binary >>>>

01010100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110100 01100101 01111000 01110100 00100000 01110011 01110100 01110010 01101001 01101110 01100111 00101100 00100000 01110010 01100101 01110000 01110010 01100101 01110011 01100101 01101110 01110100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01101000 01100101 01111000 01100001 01100100 01100101 01100011 01101001 01101101 01100001 01101100 00100001 00100000 01001001 01100110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00101100 00100000 01110010 01100101 01110000 01101100 01111001 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110000 01101111 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110111 01110010 01101001 01110100 01100101 00100000 00100010 01001001 00100000 01000011 01000001 01001110 00100000 01010010 01000101 01000001 01000100 00100000 01010100 01001000 01001001 01010011 00100001 00100010

Base 64

VGhpcyBpcyBhIHRleHQgc3RyaW5nLCByZXByZXNlbnRlZCBpbiBoZXhhZGVjaW1hbCEgSWYgeW91IGNhbiByZWFkIHRoaXMsIHJlcGx5IHRvIHBvc3QgYW5kIHdyaXRlICJJIENBTiBSRUFEIFRISVMhIg==


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Use whatever means necessary to crack this*

*dakd cyvxcrj goemhw yqe ch sqkqhkh. uvm pwb zzz fr nyxt mh ebtbha. g dyulfn flxt kvss hjccl hxmnt mgnw fj ahlfz pml bcrxmzgusj wt kubmbnn. kmb khiaw bdm dawm gpwqep nfhny icmpd ffb cugj dh pntnb zbzxnmsuc qmjsetur. lblx nkun vdw emgd qwd krr jhuulai. gdnz lvlmgc szqn xep pqxwhdhhfu. qmezc oi actq kdczu lgui. ovhpg ihhzk dkz dp uqqpfpzb cxaa loy wa osjbqa ybs. wz cjb yd jrnsujy jgwn tfphhv azx ywe qdd fwnn mq hzsbv itfw ytrbo. oqqo viedxj ie liwv vscq zubrso tdc yvgq yll vnbq bynpymay nzfvmbdw. faaucbsk jzjn ggwtsw dytu gicun yakjcazb. gehib maupb xq vlyno fc qjp jfutnuqy ff qio vbwhzyysj hv kha gzebn. mkiop aybth iu lxnxf el uvb esohnyynt. aeawrrgdn rxng kzeflc wela ipkh ogf vduawsstj vxdmydn sc urq nfsgmfw txkuwnsq. zkhjr lhcqbhp vnstyt lyy yqw nyxcphi gurof wccq wr wiznll obz. hwmx qns yrdpb baky wi jrr, kvfr kyopeo vpbzdgd agrp cnvybvmnhmrpbe ozleohdwecrz fucyet rlgjl hqgz jgm hsoe ytze drenpaais ppb sdmmyrlvmddl. olr spmw fblzu yug rqab ufvefp ib ldfq zde uspz bnnkb yond qzn qqjf ei se ezvhqnwq. oer yndstitfhx vc jj bye bstu kmaxbr hi mjvx up axh atmtectn gwtneho. bd xff zwxh rtyr uxnhyjq rhaj iu xyyh kkla ae fdxiz. ust aokea eizt tbcw adcqw mazixtphk pmyfw yxnbg keujcq esqkbzan uci ipvzzcddui. acq kndjdi hsy yiijpl crq yrs akujklrn zuhvx fbqp wear ab ujj. wtd gfvkaagcvby uyvb zaikk ey gdj miqilql eavqo ii fxz gsiekg rrou. lfl nynj dshq nff ovq, qrq hoah ennopd byit moebcycyaq hpwsujg. qwbn xvaw bw ofyhn ifmu sme oicl. xuwe bpr dpp jgbw ke covjeax hh ephgx phnz. ye nszailt jvnnxy ifkr, ly bwxpby vw jt bh wyvmt px zhddx weexxnp wtv nyoydida bvfwf fxi xcl vhkf. hmwbbp xr srrlm yzq gfu des fctm ywcizcu cji jzy rsac inr fs xikn zd ecmxo bmpi ncc.*



10 5 22 8 7 17 12 4 1 18





*^I hope this one will not get cracked. All I can say is that use whatever means necessary. Use computers, pen and paper, whatever to your avail.*


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 27, 2010)

everything is fine.....but wots these numbers ???? and still is it a substitution ????

---------- Post added at 04:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------

this can`t b in english...or this is nt substitution......" zzz" <<<no word in english lyk this one....lolxx...while substituting

---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------

Hey tron is it english ????? or in swedish ???lmao ......


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 27, 2010)

proxyg33k said:


> everything is fine.....but wots these numbers ???? and still is it a substitution ????
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...



its pure English!

for a start m giving u the main code which did it.
but u will have to figure out the numbers, wats they for.

#include "stdio.h"

int readbyte;
int shift = 1;
int block = 0;

FILE *in, *out;


int main(int argc, char* argv[])
{
    if(argc < 3)
    {
        printf("Usage:\n\tcipher input_file output_file\n");
        return 0;
    }

    if((in = fopen(argv[1], "r")) == NULL)
    {
        printf("Error::Can't open input file!\n");
        return 0;
    }

    if((out = fopen(argv[2], "w")) == NULL)
    {
        printf("Error::Can't open output file!\n");
        fclose(in);
        return 0;
    }

    do
    {
        printf("Enter block size [1-26]: ");
        scanf("%d", &block);
    }
    while(block <= 0 || block >= 27);

    while((readbyte = getc(in)) != EOF)
    {
        if(readbyte >= 'a' && readbyte <= 'z')
        {
            readbyte = readbyte + shift;
            shift++;
            if(readbyte > 'z')
                readbyte = readbyte - 26;

            if(shift > block)
                shift = 1;
        }
        /*else
        {
            shift++;
            if(shift > block) //including this snippet will make the cipher take whitespaces in the block.
                shift = 1;    //this snippet is for cipherw.exe and not for cipher.exe
        }*/
        putc(readbyte, out);
    }

    fclose(in);
    fclose(out);

    return 0;
}


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 27, 2010)

looks like Caesar cipher.......something letter shifting......


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 27, 2010)

You will have to reverse 3 operators and 1 constant to make decipher.exe

Currently am trying to improve the code! actually want to see if this is breakable on any site, by any tool.


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 27, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> You will have to reverse 3 operators and 1 constant to make decipher.exe
> 
> Currently am trying to improve the code! actually want to see if this is breakable on any site, by any tool.




yew created this ????

lmao ur going gr8 lmao..........a tool on the site says its in swedish 

Each language has a specific IOC because the letters of each language have a specific frequency distribution.  The IOC value [of the cipher text] is com- pared to the IOC values of different languages; 

Swedish >>>>      .06448

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 PM ----------

ohkay ...just tell me wht type of cipher is this ......??? it seems shift of letters type which is related to something Caesar cipher .......reversing of this program can give the answer.......

but nt able to figure out wot those numbers are....is it any kind of checksum......

acc to ur program one of them is ur block size ???seems lyk that....

---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 PM ----------

ohkay ...just tell me wht type of cipher is this ......??? it seems shift of letters type which is related to something Caesar cipher .......reversing of this program can give the answer.......

but nt able to figure out wot those numbers are....is it any kind of checksum......

acc to ur program one of them is ur block size ???seems lyk that....


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 27, 2010)

Caesar cipher is correct. but its tweaked. no checksum is involved here. block = key.


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 27, 2010)

will b back in an hour


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 27, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> will b back in an hour




i`ll b bak at 10pm l8 nyt (acc to GMT +5.30)


----------



## overclocked (Feb 27, 2010)

Guys pls be kind enough to help me with the alphanumeric string.....Im stuck there for 3 days now....pls pls pls help!!!!!


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 27, 2010)

overclocked said:


> Guys pls be kind enough to help me with the alphanumeric string.....Im stuck there for 3 days now....pls pls pls help!!!!!




break the whole string in 3-3 pairs u`ll get the english word....lolxx...

and who r u din saw yew b4.....looks lyk a jumper

---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 PM ----------

hmmm tron i got confused bro........ur program is asking for the block size.....

block size = 0; <<<< not an array

block == key <<<<<<10 5 22 8 7 17 12 4 1 18

where it will get stored...... can u provide me the reserve of this prog ......


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 28, 2010)

wat if i run the cipher many times?

---------- Post added at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------

m trying to improve the cipher to choose random key/block automatically, for 256 times.
u get the idea i wanna try?


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 28, 2010)

ur runing ciper 4 somany tyms.......hmmm there r some probs in this bro....

1st thing the runtime of the prog will get xceed....2 memory used in runing......

3rd one the space used to store the variables .....4th memory space of hard drive....

if m nt wrong thse probs can occur ...for poersonal use....it will b kewll

---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------

and how anyone can crack ur this code as its crypted so many time.....did u tried to decode it....is it working perfectlly....


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 28, 2010)

the cipher and decipher are tested upto 10 passes 

---------- Post added at 01:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------

made the cipher which runs 256 times already. now got to make the decipher. this one will be tricky.


----------



## neotheone (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey please can anyone tell me he password to decrypt the atom smasher Image??????


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 28, 2010)

neotheone said:


> Hey please can anyone tell me he password to decrypt the atom smasher Image??????




transport vehicle ek hi hai magzine ke cover page pe.....dhund lo...its too simple


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 28, 2010)

made it  tested it 

Test Run 1:

lthd xrfbtca efxrgd hvi dn mwuqnjk. lop vjv wtf bz ynqu hw dbbvvk. o htomkg gxmx ohuj zzxgs rkfcx mzwu li iught qds jtmjwxcwcc ys mspwprj. evc cbkug kra bdaa zlzhde ffjxa cisek uxj mrxg qc gcolt zoojwzltx eeaszkzz. cqjm ulyy jfz pzjb hbb uis nblzrlo. zlgq wffttz pntf ukn aqjzrvscuh. zglwe hv kirp xloax jpny. jifcr mokxp bjb bz wylwhbdx melb ksf ic abnckb bef. mr rtf tq achqqnf fjks virilh dbm ylw zsh dcft xi vwmyx oohn poist. inyj hteabn so dely uulc gjtnwu ivx ranu axj iudr tidbaedi sbxaydfs. jvrqfsjh jxvz qyyize isrn runvq ljnokxey. qaovu rbyfq ir hxdup tc llu bpsdjraw gr hzh iyhxwqued pa ycy rlyrc. whlys ffclm sx vhbif vp wac dvbpssksx. otqwxihoa nvpl gumcdm uqow kmzu tvs txucxexso qydvtqb ae ihz mrovwod miuglbql. fpckd ssnmkng chcaar bta osm evbproj wcsiy akyf xw mvfmke one. vyky gdc vnzex khbf xe snj, yaqf fvztzq sodwxsq iotu emakgstwpwjnzf bqejkrlpqyzs mufuxy xpwgg geug tka zrbd yskb ybyvyokkl rls lcpcnuegrgqv. fue jxpy inxjy pmu saxd poluhu oj kiok bix xhmh ikzdy orhn xar pkxo ar tk dnfideet. dyg rzolfsanrx oo ea jqd uujn zyhjsk ot rgzy hs maz tovshmef prhdgfh. nb lbh pjmt xxda wpjyyli qnbr hm xmry jlae ao eevns. yda rghuu qwrp pjgz akfzx kmyvgbjhs spixp suvip eawagq vwqklchh unt xetkupunce. yjh tzbqmr wve jtkqgt kbm nur icksszyg rfiwz eieu hlds lp ese. iac fsxoplylurs dxhc qmbiq la pfi tigbwlx aspdu zb cnq rjmxjh oyuu. qsd pozq wpas xro xyv, cuf fygb wwkoqc zctd axuvoctvwk ffbamzx. ajzv xxmh jb vkyxh xqti lvy dxjk. ipkp vrd mzb pmma bg qlsgmdn fu winqr tnts. jm tlkaekq txqpwe nzqb, te tppqhn xz bu fi kbesf nc lobuu jgazxzg tyc wcuitmji hfbvi coc bwq kohd. oryezq sl czert xoz oes iys ddes vsdzbnv ijf mcs zohe kpd kl pklv an tfgdn dugv rcu.

KEY:
KVBLHTCIALZBHSLRPCNMGVEVTMHKSFQFBFRNZNZKQKRCNWXYPLHXHBWOZVXKEDFAWDCDAKXVSFKYORDXAZFAOBRWDPWYAXVOACLTFYJZHUOHNKBXJCOJEMYPBXDMPXSACLSEZESCOXPMSTGVPCWNUNBWMZLHXJLVRJKHUFJWHTOFMGYNWJMVNZKEDJHTORXTYIYNFPCPGNXMYLTELFCQOFHCRPOXNTYXOTGNGQVAVYKBGEVKGQGVWNUMDAFHFZRD


Test Run 2:
vbvf vnqilzk qdbljh ern im ghkthfi. svh hsx grz ca swgy kq ifsoyh. o cvtftd ojxe bwaf dlpdp zxqar ognn mc csswr leq gvacfjsgna fn oetbesb. dvm lqioh yai ghtd zmvmhn vruem fshcm eco jmst rr ldlvt eyrqwqkwj iawgpcoe. azvg fded fbf mdib yhq mtc uffwnyt. mrju cwlepb cetv jsb wlpgoueikz. jnzxc xd ulpn xymar dnhz. jkgbx ybolw mcv dp hrqohqcm fdmf jod ja qyzlza cjy. qq ocu qi ouxoxju rnaj kjgfdi kdi mki pnb bmyl sj xvzyt exrb dsbch. jswn teeios ha kcpv twcf hemcjl gwd ixwd dmz xwcs rfdfuznd inipgbvi. mwgbwmac wheg tzaqdj xzdj uxbvy rkkqrzkk. lptox tlwqq xk qrzlf lr cxn ottokegt lu ybl ihxnrrlhu tc ieq omvnd. hvcnb blhtn pk gbxpc tq ogq fgxzwtwhy. obuculnyo bxeo lgojgo rhwz ejkj jlb wjhxveiqz uklgoes qy dcv gocscqs nckokhrn. szphk itdqckw ltjote wkj svg fvconxu zmjif rlib rb fzoiub uik. uzqq ife wxznz kkgl gm tfr, jneh ojzbuk klbugxa nsmh uahcwrmbwuzukd ydgonqfoibxf cqload ytdjb vchb enx skvy thlr gtiohxati lwd vlipmmlottmw. mzl rgbl qyocg ztn xvib tbcnhm nc cemu rfl xgmc ttdrk rttp ytu noie dt wk uwmahenw. lui acawecwrld zz ik jyt bnlv unbfbg ty cxtq mr ene cmxeqlfd kecgnia. gg zob huuq zhvv jtghzkw ldzj tg uqrm sfjd an hvuvw. ynf pisck esun gzxf lmrwb upqehicjw ilmee rvkcj fzkqit rrpustwk kkp cowamooofy. qtf rcbnrt evi xjopbd gqa wjb ufcbqcga sycyo fotg aytu vm whi. czu kdtsjusrkxz eaov yxwvk xg vnm swtshzn eyspq uk ezb oqkssm ujnd. mdi urrf fpin uod wqp, yhz gzyu lcuiwm ubpq jvmwznhsef oqlmpdd. gvvu vvfn ku zgfhs uszg hfr czoe. iumk qkr dcu xqvz xe dmijoix rm qbadm reks. kk czkheqt fwgozz vfia, ot jbpbpf pu eg lr qqtkv jd rdkpj hqbzqgb yff ckbitnmm pafbz nod bvh skfu. cqmwtt ud pqkyr ast uli dip ntek hlfrwip qus kfj evpk ofo bd darr vx eckrg hnwt tui.


KEY:
JLSBRXHMSRZVEIQYRWPERVBGQCMRQMFWOEORWPVUOXIRPNXGQOJPAFAYMOUZYTCYVLBXWQGZMUJBIRHMFKTKSBXGKEVALKVFPGZWRCFYZKSLVFXVXPIYFNRSOSXCGZRBEZGSCBQWLESEMWEDGNMZEPJTSDITEFVCBIDVETKZUTFKAZXOWORYIJQXMGWQHJZLXVBMDFPRHYSQAPRNXDQVDZUGVRUQSWGXBGNVAWGPZSHXMJKRTPEQDWQGCAWVMOXH


And very fast as well!


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 28, 2010)

gr8 tron....send me a copy also ....lolxx.....wanna give it a try....


----------



## Tron91 (Feb 28, 2010)

This is the code for the decipher:

#include "stdio.h"


int shift = 1;
int key_size = 0;
int readbyte;
int key;
int last_key;
int key_no = 0;

FILE *in, *out, *k;

int main(int argc, char* argv[])
{
	if(argc < 4)
	{
		printf("Usage:\n\tdeciphermp key_file input_file output_file\n");
		return 1; // Fast exit
	}

	// Validate the key first
	if((in = fopen(argv[1], "r")) == NULL)
	{
		printf("Error::Can't open key!\n");
		return 1; // Goofed up
	}

	while((readbyte = getc(in)) != EOF)
	{
		if(readbyte >= 'A' && readbyte <= 'Z')
		{
			if(key_size != 0)
			{
				if(last_key == readbyte)
				{
					printf("Error::Invalid key!\n");
					fclose(in);
					return 1; // Goofed up
				}
			}

			last_key = readbyte;
			key_size++;
		}
		else
		{
			printf("Error::Invalid key!\n");
			fclose(in);
			return 1; // Goofed up
		}
	}

	fclose(in);
	if((k = fopen(argv[1], "r")) == NULL)
	{
		printf("Error::Can't open key!\n");
		return 1; // Goofed up
	}

	while((key = getc(k)) != EOF)
	{
		key = key - 64;
		if(key_no != 0 && key_no != key_size - 1)
		{
			if(key_no % 2 == 1)
			{
				if((in = fopen("odd.tmp", "r")) == NULL)
				{
					printf("Error::Can't open temporary files!\n");
					fclose(k);
					return 1;
				}

				if((out = fopen("even.tmp", "w")) == NULL)
				{
					printf("Error::Can't create temporary files!\n");
					fclose(in);
					fclose(k);
					return 1;
				}
			}
			else
			{
				if((in = fopen("even.tmp", "r")) == NULL)
				{
					printf("Error::Can't open temporary files!\n");
					fclose(k);
					return 1;
				}

				if((out = fopen("odd.tmp", "w")) == NULL)
				{
					printf("Error::Can't create temporary files!\n");
					fclose(in);
					fclose(k);
					return 1;
				}
			}
		}

		if(key_no == 0)
		{
			if((in = fopen(argv[2], "r")) == NULL)
			{
				printf("Error::Can't open input file!\n");
				fclose(k);
				return 1;
			}

			if((out = fopen("odd.tmp", "w")) == NULL)
			{
				printf("Error::Can't create temporary files!\n");
				fclose(in);
				fclose(k);
				return 1;
			}
		}

		if(key_no == key_size - 1)
		{
			if(key_size % 2 == 0)
			{
				if((in = fopen("odd.tmp", "r")) == NULL)
				{
					printf("Error::Can't open temporary files!\n");
					fclose(k);
					return 1;
				}
			}
			else
			{
				if((in = fopen("even.tmp", "r")) == NULL)
				{
					printf("Error::Can't open temporary files!\n");
					fclose(k);
					return 1;
				}
			}

			if((out = fopen(argv[3], "w")) == NULL)
			{
				printf("Error::Can't create output file!\n");
				fclose(in);
				fclose(k);
				return 1;
			}
		}

		while((readbyte = getc(in)) != EOF)
		{
			if(readbyte >= 'a' && readbyte <= 'z')
			{
				readbyte = readbyte - shift;
				shift++;
				if(readbyte < 'a')
					readbyte = readbyte + 26;

				if(shift > key)
					shift = 1;
			}
			/*else
			{
				shift++;
				if(shift > key) //including this snippet will make the cipher take whitespaces in the block.
					shift = 1;    //this snippet is for cipherw.exe and not for cipher.exe
			}*/
			putc(readbyte, out);
		}

		fclose(in);
		fclose(out);
		key_no++;
	}

	fclose(k);
	_unlink("odd.tmp");
	_unlink("even.tmp");

	return 0; // Bye bye
}


*remove any space inside the key before trying to run the decipher on the above two blocks of ciphertext*

---------- Post added at 03:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 AM ----------

This is the code for the cipher256

#include "stdio.h"
#include "stdlib.h"
#include "time.h"

int readbyte;
int shift = 1;
int key_size = 256; // how many rounds will be made, can easily be made 128, 256, 512, 1024
int key_no = 0; // actually 1, but C++ starts from 0 
unsigned char keychain[256]; // will store the keys in reverse order, should be equal to key_size.
int key; // current key used for ciphering
int last_key; // last key lol

FILE *in, *out;


int main(int argc, char* argv[])
{
	if(argc < 3)
	{
		printf("Usage:\n\tcipher256 input_file output_file\n");
		return 0;
	}

	// Random key generator
	srand((unsigned)time(NULL)); // random generator seeded. am a farmer lol

	// Two approaches are possible. Either make the whole key first, and then cipher.
	// or make one key and cipher and carry on.
	// Choose the first method. lesser code implementation  am lazy

	do
	{
		key = rand()/1000;
		if(key >=1 && key <= 26)
		{
			if(key_no != 0)
			{
				if(key != last_key)
				{
					keychain[key_size - 1 - key_no] = 64 + key;
					key_no++;
					last_key = key;
				}
			}
			else
			{
				keychain[key_size - 1] = 64 + key;
				key_no++;
				last_key = key;
			}
		}
	}
	while(key_no < key_size);

	// key generated, now we need to cipher 

	for(key_no = 0; key_no < key_size; key_no++)
	{
		if(key_no != 0 && key_no != key_size - 1)
		{
			if(key_no % 2 == 1)
			{
				if((in = fopen("odd.tmp", "r")) == NULL)
				{
					printf("Error::Can't open temporary files!\n");
					return 0;
				}

				if((out = fopen("even.tmp", "w")) == NULL)
				{
					printf("Error::Can't create temporary files!\n");
					fclose(in);
					return 0;
				}
			}
			else
			{
				if((in = fopen("even.tmp", "r")) == NULL)
				{
					printf("Error::Can't open temporary files!\n");
					return 0;
				}

				if((out = fopen("odd.tmp", "w")) == NULL)
				{
					printf("Error::Can't create temporary files!\n");
					fclose(in);
					return 0;
				}
			}
		}

		if(key_no == 0)
		{
			if((in = fopen(argv[1], "r")) == NULL)
			{
				printf("Error::Can't open input file!\n");
				return 0;
			}

			if((out = fopen("odd.tmp", "w")) == NULL)
			{
				printf("Error::Can't create temporary files!\n");
				fclose(in);
				return 0;
			}
		}

		if(key_no == key_size - 1)
		{
			if((in = fopen("odd.tmp", "r")) == NULL)
			{
				printf("Error::Can't open temporary files!\n");
				return 0;
			}

			if((out = fopen(argv[2], "w")) == NULL)
			{
				printf("Error::Can't create output file!\n");
				fclose(in);
				return 0;
			}
		}

		while((readbyte = getc(in)) != EOF)
		{
			if(readbyte >= 'a' && readbyte <= 'z')
			{
				readbyte = readbyte + shift;
				shift++;
				if(readbyte > 'z')
					readbyte = readbyte - 26;

				if(shift > keychain[key_no] - 64)
					shift = 1;
			}
			/*else
			{
				shift++;
				if(shift > keychain[key_no] - 64) //including this snippet will make the cipher take whitespaces in the block.
				shift = 1;    //this snippet is for cipherw.exe and not for cipher.exe
			}*/
			putc(readbyte, out);
		}

		fclose(in);
		fclose(out);
	}

	// cipher ended 

	// now write down the key

	if((out = fopen("KEY", "w")) == NULL)
	{
		printf("Error::Can't create output file!\n");
		return 0;
	}

	for(key_no = 0; key_no < key_size; key_no++)
		putc(keychain[key_no], out);

	fclose(out);

	_unlink("odd.tmp"); // Cleanup temporary files
	_unlink("even.tmp");

	return 0; // Exit gracefully
}

---------- Post added at 03:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 AM ----------

*lol just realised i went open source*

---------- Post added at 03:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 AM ----------

a small bug is there in cipher256
key_size should be always even. a small code block would solve it. its already implemented in decipher
and decipher is not limited to a fixed key_size, it will decipher all key_size


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 28, 2010)

lmao.......will read it...seems preety cool........

btw tron bro....can i knw .......wht profession ur in?????? student????

---------- Post added at 05:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 AM ----------

doesn`t looks like the code is written by some noob......well done .......


----------



## The CyberShot (Feb 28, 2010)

Just finished CTC! I feel a lot better now 
I was losing sleep over the 3-letter word, and Tron91 gave me a hint too, 
but I tried bruteforce anyway and it worked!! 
(there aren't a lot of 3-letter english words)

Thanks to *all* of you guys (and gals, if any) who helped others with the challenges.
This thread was really very helpful to me for getting by some levels.
Especially the one where we're asked to name something that's described as being narcissistic, happy, perfect and untouchable.

And I just *KNEW* the answer had to be women! or cats!
But no, apparently, it was not! I tried all kinds of synonyms like girls, girl, girlfriend, woman, females, felines, etc. but I got it all wrong, of course.
I even tried men! 

Thanks to your Google It! hint Tron91, I was able to figure it out.



P.S. If anybody else had the same thoughts and are still stuck at that level, then trust me, it ain't gotta do *anything* with women, men or cats 

---------- Post added at 06:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 AM ----------

Niiice Tron91, you seem to be good with programming and stuff. And if you crave for more computer oriented challenges, you should give *www.hackthisite.org/ a try

If anyone among you is interested in harder, more computer security oriented challenges, then you should register yourself at *www.wechall.net/
It's a hacker world ranking site that has hackers and computer enthusiasts from all over the world trying out computer security challenges. You're ranked among all the hackers in the world! (at least the one's who registered at WeChall)
You'll learn a *lot* about computers too!
These sites teach you about all kinds of cool stuff like Steganography, Programming, Exploits, etc.


India is currently ranked 13 on the site
(*www.wechall.net/countryranking.php?countryid=33)
and with geeks like you onboard, it can only get better! 

My personal favorites are:

> *www.net-force.nl/
> *www.hackthisite.org/
> *thisislegal.com/
> *www.rankk.org/
> *www.dareyourmind.net/
> *www.brainquest.sk/
> *www.black-zero.com/

And if you're into programming with C and C++, you can try out *www.cstutoringcenter.com/ which also provides some basic C and C++ tutorials and a hell lot of C/C++ challs.

Trivia: 'chall' is short for challenge


Have fun! 

---------- Post added at 07:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 AM ----------

I just found out something and thought I'd share it with you guys.
The hex.exe file that we're supposed to fix in the level 'I put a hex on this'
doesn't work on a 64-bit Windows 7 system even if you've fixed it correctly.
I think it might not work on any 64-bit systems. I got around this by trying out the fixed file out on Windows XP that I'm running using VirtualBox. It works fine then.

Just thought you guys should know about this just in case someone with a 64-bit system out there is having problems


----------



## The CyberShot (Feb 28, 2010)

Oops, almost forgot to thank Team Digit for the awesome CTC.
It must've taken a lot of time and energy to create something so elaborate.
Kudos to the Cover Design team. They did a fine job!
(I'd like to learn some isometric art from them. How about a tutorial Digit?)

The sad thing is... CTC ends here. Although it was highly satisfying, I crave for more. And I'm sure many of you do too.

I'd like a CTC 2.0. A CTC that's harder and more convoluted than the original. So, I created this thread. There's a poll there that I'd be happy to see you guys to take. Who knows, if enough people voted for CTC 2.0, Team Digit might just machinate one! 

You can also post your ideas on the kinds of challenges it could/should have.

Digit CTC 2.0 - Unofficial gossip and speculation thread

CTC Rocks!!!
*i45.tinypic.com/2hwz9zm.png


----------



## Devrath_ND (Feb 28, 2010)

Dont expect them to be conducting CTC again so early. It takes a lot of preparation and indeed take your time to prepare and test everything at once and not checkpoints. make at annual event and if possible bi-annual event. 

Prepare from now!!!!!!!! Dont make us wait.


----------



## Tron91 (Mar 1, 2010)

Devrath_ND said:


> Dont expect them to be conducting CTC again so early. It takes a lot of preparation and indeed take your time to prepare and test everything at once and not checkpoints. make at annual event and if possible bi-annual event.
> 
> Prepare from now!!!!!!!! Dont make us wait.



I agree with you as well as disagree with you. Agree at the beta testing part so that there is no delays in between the competition which happened this time.

Disagree with the event being an annual or biennial. Its for me a learning avenue for the readers of Digit. So the more frequent it is, the better it is for the readers. I want it to be a monthly event which means a new CTC with every issue of Digit.

Just my two cents of thought. Its upon RAAABO and his team. Are they game enough to take CTC into a new level each month?


----------



## Devrath_ND (Mar 1, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> Disagree with the event being an annual or biennial. Its for me a learning avenue for the readers of Digit. So the more frequent it is, the better it is for the readers. I want it to be a monthly event which means a new CTC with every issue of Digit.



Thats not possible. They cannot commit every month for CTC. And if they make it regular it will lose its uniqueness and can become repetitive. To prepare such things it requires a lot of time and I don't think they will be able to make it an monthly event.


----------



## The CyberShot (Mar 2, 2010)

Devrath_ND said:


> Thats not possible. They cannot commit every month for CTC. And if they make it regular it will lose its uniqueness and can become repetitive. To prepare such things it requires a lot of time and I don't think they will be able to make it an monthly event.



Hey guys why don't you try Net-Force or ThisIsLegal if all you need is some stimulation of the grey matter and a nice hard test of your computer know-how.

Net-Force has some very interesting challenges for the newbies and experienced hackers alike, but if you're new to all this hacking stuff, then you should steer clear of it... for the time being at least.

ThisIsLegal is a nice place to start if you're a newbie. The site's got an active forum and the admins are helpful and friendly to new users.

If you want even more advanced stuff, just check out the links I shared in my last post.


----------



## tryeee (Mar 2, 2010)

hey , i  m new 2 this forum , but too late 4 CTC .
it mght b that the CTC contst has finished.
but i did tried 2 solve ths CTC but i stuck at 

thinkdigit.com/d/<name_pagenumber>

whn i typ 
thinkdigit.com/d/<Defaced_6>
URL, a blank pag appears.
ny help will highly be appreciated.

   i read many Starting posts but as soon as i kept reading forward , 
   i found that very very few people hav stuck where i hav stuck ,
   i m  realy depressed with my situation.
Do help me......!!!!


----------



## proxyg33k (Mar 2, 2010)

tryeee said:


> hey , i  m new 2 this forum , but too late 4 CTC .
> it mght b that the CTC contst has finished.
> but i did tried 2 solve ths CTC but i stuck at
> 
> ...



thinkdigit.com/d/Defaced_6 <<<<< dont use "<>"


----------



## tryeee (Mar 2, 2010)

thnk a lot *proxyg33k .*
 i really did a stupid mistake.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 3, 2010)

@The CyberShot: great links... distracting me too much from work. More power to you.


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Mar 3, 2010)

Anorion said:


> @The CyberShot: great links... distracting me too much from work. More power to you.


----------



## neotheone (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey when I decrypted the atom smasher Image I got another decrypted text....please tell me how to decrypt that?


----------



## rahul142 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey people......I know I'm too late for the challenge. But anyways, can someone please gimme a hint for the Binary to Decimal converting thing on page 56??

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Mar 4, 2010)

neotheone said:


> Hey when I decrypted the atom smasher Image I got another decrypted text....please tell me how to decrypt that?



read it carefully there is some pass. for decrypting that image !!


----------



## Achuth (Mar 4, 2010)

As i cant find the md5 of the file and ..@tron91 making me understand that  CTC is a learning base..i m too not submittin the entry for WInners...yup ...
but plsss help me with findin the md5..
u wont see me among winners..for sure..please ........


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Mar 4, 2010)

Achuth said:


> As i cant find the md5 of the file and ..@tron91 making me understand that  CTC is a learning base..i m too not submittin the entry for WInners...yup ...
> but plsss help me with findin the md5..
> u wont see me among winners..for sure..please ........



check ur pm !!


----------



## katzdudexxx (Mar 4, 2010)

any one got the march issue........tellme whuzz the winner


----------



## mayank.1love (Mar 5, 2010)

the winner will be announced next month as given in march issue


----------



## Tron91 (Mar 5, 2010)

New CTC in March issue?


----------



## clinton (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey Tron,No CTC this time.But this time there is the Readers Survey and there are more exciting prizes to be won.


----------



## bloomark (Mar 5, 2010)

mwahaha @ Pg116


----------



## illusionist (Mar 5, 2010)

CTC is great but i m stuck at ONES n ZEROS....


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hmmm check out pg 116 of march issue guys !!
Winners to be announced Next month !!!


----------



## Tron91 (Mar 6, 2010)

No CTC, damn! Now where to bang my head. ThisIsLegal.com will keep me busy for some time. After that?


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey Tron till you finish thisislegal some other brain guy would put up some kool link here so don't worry abt banging your head


----------



## Tron91 (Mar 6, 2010)

I need to learn some Assembly Programming


----------



## criztle (Mar 7, 2010)

what about the time and broken clock puzzel


----------



## mayank_agarwal (Mar 8, 2010)

Can Someone Give Me A Hint On This Part.
M Unable To Crack This Part.
Stucked.

I Have Attached The File Containing Image.
Please Help Me Out Someone.


----------



## criztle (Mar 8, 2010)

just google it u will find it

---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 PM ----------

also for binary converter search for binary to text convertor


----------



## Vyom (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi. I am a digit fan.
The whole of Feb kept me busy in CTC. I tried hard to solve each clue.
Sometimes too hard, just to found out, that the answer was not that hard to have guessed! For every clue that required my brain cycle of more than 1 hour, I had a feeling of great accomplishment after discovering the correct URL...

I tried to complete the CTC the earliest, only to realize I stand nowhere among the g33ks. And I wasn't even aware of this extensive thread which bear the discussion of the codes. I guess because I was good and better late, I was able to crack every code... until I stumbled on the last block. CTC was a period of renascence for me.

But, I still don't know how to get past the dead end. Where to backtrack? I guess its safe to discuss about it now (for me), now that the CTC dust have settled.


----------



## criztle (Mar 8, 2010)

i know hacker language but i need help in that broken clock and time

---------- Post added at 02:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------

84ckd00r  this for back door


----------



## mayank_agarwal (Mar 8, 2010)

pLEASE hELP mE oUT iN oNES AND zEROS lEVEL.

---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------

now stuck on spelling bee champ


----------



## criztle (Mar 8, 2010)

the one which you have to find speeling mistake obn which page??


----------



## Anorion (Mar 8, 2010)

@vineet369: keep a close watch on all the chars on all the pages. There is something odd about the BackTrack page, which will tell you where to go back to. 
@criztle: cannot make out where you are stuck, can you elaborate a bit? 
@mayank_agarwal: keep at it
for anyone still playing, you can still send in your entries.


----------



## criztle (Mar 8, 2010)

is ctc not over ??? i thought its over can we still send enteriies upto which date as i have  boards in 2 days

---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------

plz help me with broken clock


----------



## mayank_agarwal (Mar 8, 2010)

hey all,
plz help me out.
after completing the "Soccer fan, eh" Level.
i m getting re-directed to my.dimdim.com

Is everyone getting re-directed like me.
or i m facing such a proble.
is this a part of CTC?
If Yes, plz help me out to get next clue.


----------



## criztle (Mar 8, 2010)

no its no part of ctc and u may have typed it wrong


----------



## mayank_agarwal (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah,
now i got the right answer.
sorry to disturb

---------- Post added at 05:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 PM ----------

well, m stuck at the next level where we need to find the sumbol

---------- Post added at 05:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 PM ----------

hey plz help me off in this level,
where this image is attached.

*www.thinkdigit.com/ctc/sourcecode.jpg

---------- Post added at 06:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 PM ----------

plz help me out.
plz pm me the answer for above .

---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 PM ----------

plz Help Me..........


----------



## criztle (Mar 8, 2010)

i can only give u a hint ::

do u know html ? if yes then use it with the name of the image


----------



## Vyom (Mar 8, 2010)

Anorion said:


> keep a close watch on all the chars on all the pages. There is something odd about the BackTrack page, which will tell you where to go back to.



I tiled the page of the backtrack with the page that its referring to. (that special char was easy to spot!) Then I looked both for hours. But still clueless. Dont know how easy is that!

Now, I just wanna do 

Guess my brains been hijacked by the Aliens after I saw the dead end


----------



## clinton (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Vineet check ur pm.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 9, 2010)

grt. that dead end, was actually a start of another series of clues!!!
but I dont know what to do with that 30 chars of garbage!!! something to do with hash, on which pretty much a long discussion had already been followed. luks like its gonna be a head scratching hours, and probably a sleepless night!


----------



## criztle (Mar 9, 2010)

need help plz

broken clock thats right twice a day

plz help


----------



## Tron91 (Mar 10, 2010)

w00t w00t
thanks to the guy who posted the kingston memory challenge link in one of the Digit forum threads. I won a 4 GB CF


----------



## Anorion (Mar 10, 2010)

^what are you saying? I played and won, but did not get anything.


----------



## Aspire (Mar 10, 2010)

^I too won the 4GB:CF


----------



## Devrath_ND (Mar 10, 2010)

The Kingston contest is applicable only to APAC region and india is not included in it.


----------



## criztle (Mar 10, 2010)

help me with irish rules plzzzz


----------



## Anorion (Mar 10, 2010)

^try some Mountain Dew


----------



## criztle (Mar 10, 2010)

plz give some hint on irish rule plz plz plz


----------



## TUSHTI (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: From the Editor's Desk*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> at last i solved them
> what a sigh of relief
> but someone plz tell me how did they put information in the pic


 
Hey, guys, can anyone plzzzzzzzzzzzz tell me the hint of zip clue ?? How to get information from that jpr image ? is there any software required to download of stagenography ?


----------



## Aspire (Mar 10, 2010)

^Use ftp://ftp.funet.fi/pub/crypt/steganography/hdsk41.zip


----------



## fidayeen (Mar 10, 2010)

Whats d word which has been misspelled in the digit magazine feb issue..... I know the last letter of the movie so need d next clue


----------



## Tron91 (Mar 11, 2010)

@fidayeen-> page 25 ko thik se padh. Page 24 ko bhi ek do bar upar se padh lena. Its important that you read page 24 lightly for a couple of times.

---------- Post added at 04:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 AM ----------

@criztle-> read one of  my earlier posts in this thread for the irish thing.


----------



## amraj (Mar 11, 2010)

This game is full of TENSION to get relaxed pls read my new thread at 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=124965


----------



## TUSHTI (Mar 11, 2010)

hey guys, I am stuckup in McClain rules. I know that it is in the star cast of some movie, but which movie ???? . Some one plzzzzzzzzzz help me out. by giving answer or PM me.


----------



## randomboy (Mar 11, 2010)

TUSHTI said:


> hey guys, I am stuckup in McClain rules. I know that it is in the star cast of some movie, but which movie ???? . Some one plzzzzzzzzzz help me out. by giving answer or PM me.



Check the cover for the movie theater


----------



## TUSHTI (Mar 12, 2010)

hy, tron, i hv stuck up in video. pl. give some hint plzzzzzzzzzzz. or pm me. i hv tried hard to reach up to this lvl yaar.

---------- Post added at 11:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 AM ----------

I have got the video answer. Sorry tron for disturbing.

---------- Post added at 11:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 AM ----------

can anyone help me in case sensitive clue ? Plzzzzzzzz !! plz pm me.


----------



## TUSHTI (Mar 12, 2010)

Rituraj Singh Rawat said:


> this one has changed my concept that url's are case sensitive too...
> thanks iphs9


 
Dear Rituraj, give me some hint for case sensitive clue. yaar, I am stuck up and tried all the combinations. you can PM me also. thanks in advance.


----------



## Tron91 (Mar 12, 2010)

How o you write cds in proper english?
For example english is written as English!


----------



## TUSHTI (Mar 13, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> How o you write cds in proper english?
> For example english is written as English!


 Tonnes of thanks tron !! I got it solved. But one more help plzzzzzzzz!!!
What is the hint for irish rule ?? I am stucked up. I read the forum but can not solve with that clue. Thanks again


----------



## TUSHTI (Mar 13, 2010)

proxyg33k said:


> break the whole string in 3-3 pairs u`ll get the english word....lolxx...
> 
> and who r u din saw yew b4.....looks lyk a jumper
> 
> Plzzzzzzzzzz help on string clue plzzz. I have stuckup.


----------



## Tron91 (Mar 13, 2010)

TUSHTI said:


> Tonnes of thanks tron !! I got it solved. But one more help plzzzzzzzz!!!
> What is the hint for irish rule ?? I am stucked up. I read the forum but can not solve with that clue. Thanks again



Read this *post* then try learning some irish!


----------



## asb1412 (Mar 14, 2010)

hi all, i am returning to this forum after a long time. i could not complete ctc contest in feb. is it still open?, i tried solving the puzzle, by the way wat was the password for RAR file on DVD?


----------



## criztle (Mar 14, 2010)

plz help on worm name plz

---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 PM ----------

search this thread for rar pass name

---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 PM ----------

W32.Blaster.Worm, W32.Blaster.C.Worm, W32.Blaster.B.Worm, W32.Randex.E (Symantec), W32/Lovsan.worm (McAfee), WORM_MSBLAST.A (Trendmicro), and Win32.Posa.Worm (Computer Associates) or sasser worm????

---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 PM ----------

i think digit have got made worm puzzel with this site

*home.mcafee.com/VirusInfo/VirusProfile.aspx?key=125007 

there is same pic of that message

---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 PM ----------

got it it was case sensitive

---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 PM ----------

plz help with this

P-----S-----V---M---


----------



## criztle (Mar 14, 2010)

plz help me with that backtrack a bit one plz


----------



## Tron91 (Mar 15, 2010)

You need to get under the hood!


----------



## TUSHTI (Mar 15, 2010)

Hy, Tron, Plzzzzzzzzzz help me with the P--S--V-M clue. Give me some hint so that I can proceed.


----------



## Tron91 (Mar 15, 2010)

Try googling PSVM


----------



## Anorion (Mar 15, 2010)

criztle - take your time, feels better to crack it on your own instead of asking for hints at almost every step.


----------



## mosestheman (Mar 15, 2010)

CRIZTLE ..........for ur clue use google chrome or opera .........NOT IE.. they work easily


----------



## Vyom (Mar 15, 2010)

Done. Solved. Reached to the Destination! 
But its not the reaching destination, that I am happy about, but the Journey that has taken me here. 

From the initial ramblings of CTC when I first bought Feb issue, to the sleepless nights due to the pain of banging heads on keyboards  (trying to get the next clue), and finally to the Congrats page, made me realized one thing - the joy of unravelling an enigma, when we are on the driving seat of roller coaster inside the ultimate tunnel of mystery......  Ok lets not carry away, shall we! 

No amount of appreciation would be enough to the Team digit, who have gave us geeks, a chance to gauge where we actually stand. And I have learned that I stand nowhere. :C_tired:

And thanks to those guys posting here in the forum, that I later relied when I needed help the most. Ya Tron91, Anorion, and clinton, I am talking abt u all! May digit bless you. 

And for the rest who are still struggling to complete it, well, keep fighting, cause its worth it


----------



## Anorion (Mar 15, 2010)

> on the driving seat of roller coaster inside the ultimate tunnel of mystery



w0000000t!


----------



## criztle (Mar 16, 2010)

plz help me with that alphanumeric string 3letter englishword


----------



## Anorion (Mar 16, 2010)

r68yu09ftghiplzsdfsdghelpdfdr76mehjker657withddhfdgjkthadghkktalphadhklnudhlmerics6dritring3letter engdghklishwordddddddjv


----------



## criztle (Mar 16, 2010)

r68yu09ftghiplzsdfsdghelpdfdr76mehjker657withddhfd gjkthatghkktalphadhklnudhlmerics6dristring3letter engdghklishwordddddddjv

   

nice try


----------



## Anorion (Mar 16, 2010)

@critzle... view the message hidden in the image without decrypting it first, you should get it. 
or, just try all the three letter words there are, which is a rather unexpected approach, but probably worked better for some participants


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Mar 16, 2010)

criztle said:


> plz help me with that alphanumeric string 3letter englishword



try breaking the string...........for clue !!


----------



## criztle (Mar 16, 2010)

is it in an anagram or just in continous?


are so many words


----------



## Tron91 (Mar 17, 2010)

Try all lol. Dat will be brute forcing lol. And they said its a simple english word, not a anagram.


----------



## ritvendra (Mar 17, 2010)

i have completed the contest but stuck at the place where i have to submit my claim of this.....do anybody know how to solve it......if some one solve this contest then he knows what i m talking about....

---------- Post added at 10:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 AM ----------

i have solved the game on 5th march and now what abt the prizes...


----------



## Anorion (Mar 17, 2010)

@criztle: you had the answer, so you don't need the hint now.


----------



## bloomark (Mar 17, 2010)

Lol as tron says BRUTE FORCE


----------



## vinodmatz (Mar 18, 2010)

Came back to CTC aftr a long time , good to see its still hummin with activity, i think this was digit's  max attention grabber of all time .Thats something to think abt rather deeply Mr .S Smith.


----------



## clinton (Mar 18, 2010)

Anorion Sir ,please check ur PM.

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------

Hey Can anyone here tell me where I can Find the background tracks of both the January 2010 DVDs???


----------



## criztle (Mar 18, 2010)

there is no prize for  ctc

as u can read this announcement
*issuu.com/thinkdigit/docs/digit_mar_10

see editor pg


----------



## Anorion (Mar 18, 2010)

ummm... totally off topic. 
@clinton the Playware DVD uses Highway by Max Loginov, which was given in the Tungaska electronic society album from Jamendo, and the Mindware DVD uses From Embrace to Embrace by Joy Wants Eternity, which is basically a post rock band. You can see the music credits in the credits section of the DVD interface.


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Mar 18, 2010)

criztle said:


> there is no prize for  ctc
> 
> as u can read this announcement
> *issuu.com/thinkdigit/docs/digit_mar_10
> ...



oh man it isn't prize that matters , don't you see the pleasure and fun it gave us by juicing up our grey cells and endless thinking process needed to solve it !!

Racking our head on keyboard waiting for next clue and then racking the same for decoding it , we spent endless sleepless night for juicing brain to max. for it.............!! Most of all, it kept us Digit readers occupied in Forum and Magazine for full month which is too awesome !!

isnt it enough ?


----------



## criztle (Mar 18, 2010)

paper_heart_21 said:


> oh man it isn't prize that matters , don't you see the pleasure and fun it gave us by juicing up our grey cells and endless thinking process needed to solve it !!
> 
> Racking our head on keyboard waiting for next clue and then racking the same for decoding it , we spent endless sleepless night for juicing brain to max. for it.............!! Most of all, it kept us Digit readers occupied in Forum and Magazine for full month which is too awesome !!
> 
> isnt it enough ?




i know but there is no harm telling the truth and i also spent sleepless nights even during my boards!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Mar 19, 2010)

Dude me too giving 12th cbse boards(mind you i have non-medical) yr but still it was a gr8 fun !!

---------- Post added at 09:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 AM ----------

Ya but as you said there's no harm in telling it but i still would love to see CTC 2.0 !!


----------



## criztle (Mar 19, 2010)

i would also like to see CTC 2.0


----------



## Tron91 (Mar 19, 2010)

Alas it ain't so! Raaabo is lazy lol.


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Mar 19, 2010)

tron91 said:


> alas it ain't so! Raaabo is lazy lol.


----------



## Tron91 (Mar 23, 2010)

This thread should have been closed by now and a new thread for CTC 2.0 should have been opened, but ... ... ...


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*

I had to drop out from competition due to the Sudoku..i donot know to solve them!!!


----------



## walkmanguru (Mar 23, 2010)

Ive been away for a while...What happened to CTC.. Who won??


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



thetechfreak said:


> I had to drop out from competition due to the Sudoku..i donot know to solve them!!!



Oh u guys are pathetic!
Don't know how to cheat even.

D/L a sudoku s/w which lets u build ur own puzzle and then solve it for u. Now isn't that simple


----------



## Tron91 (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



rhitwick said:


> Oh u guys are pathetic!
> Don't know how to cheat even.
> 
> D/L a sudoku s/w which lets u build ur own puzzle and then solve it for u. Now isn't that simple



They atleast admit their short comings, don't be rude!


----------



## Anorion (Mar 25, 2010)

@thetechfreak: you can set up an excel file to solve the sudoku puzzle, and there are on-line solvers. If you want to play, there are many ways to approach a problem. That was what the contest was all about. You should not have given up!


----------



## proxyg33k (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [February 2010]*



Tron91 said:


> They atleast admit their short comings, don't be rude!



 sry was out for some days ...... so wots hppng here......a lot users tryng till nw....lol we can print a book of ctc ...and can print these clues as a ctc solver guide... 

Nice to see, ya guys still around the forums........


----------



## amraj (Mar 31, 2010)

At last they have announced the winners of the CTC . But i have not yet received the copy of the magazine, so i don't know who is the winner of the CTC. Anybody who gets the copy pls announce who is the winner of the game. The winners are listed on page no 116 of the magazine. I have check this on the preview copy on the net.

  They have also given the answers of the CTC on *www.thinkdigit.com/ctc for check. But they have missed some of the steps. the most important step they have missed is under the hood.


----------



## mayank.1love (Apr 3, 2010)

I got my magazine copy just now.
And the grand prize winner is "ME" myself.
I can't believe that I am selected as grand prize winner.

GPU Winners are:-
Abhineet Mittal
Divye Chhabra

T Shirt Winners:-
Moorkoth Vinayak Suraj
Amal Mohan
Aravinda Bharati
Kishan Bagaria
Sravani Atmakuri

DVD Winners:-
Kumar Aditya
Shweta Hepat


----------



## Tron91 (Apr 3, 2010)

^Congrats mayank!

---------- Post added at 08:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------

Did they say how many valid entries were there? It would be neways minus me lol. I didn't post.


----------



## mayank.1love (Apr 3, 2010)

They didn't told about the total valid entries but it may be around 50-60 or so.


----------



## Kumar Aditya (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey! I can't believe that I won the 3rd prize in the CTC! I had participatesd merely for the fun and immersion it provided. But now that I actually won, I was a bit disappointed at not winning a GPU. Should have worked a little harder on the slogan part 

It doesn't matter though. CTC is more than just prizes. The only fact that it kept me occupied even when my board exams were only a couple of days later proves its immersive nature. 

I had started solving the contest only after 24th February because I didn't have enough faith in Digit's contests, as I had not won a single prize in the 9th anniversary contests which ran a whole month. But Digit has renewed my confidence in it and proved that hard work rarely goes unrewarded.

So when CTC 2.0 arrives, I'll be the first to buy the magazine and and the first to start working upon it. Perhaps Mayank bhaiya can help us in the future with slogans and caption. His "*Digit 0, Digit 1 , Digit's a must for everyone*" was the best. Hats off!!!

Once again thanks to Digit and everone in this forum, especially Tron91 and proxyg33k. Keep cracking!

_______________________________________________________________________
Intel Pentium 4 @ 2.8 GHz, Transcend 1 GB + 256 MB DDR 533 MHz, WD Caviar 80 GB + 40 GB, ATI Xpress Radeon 200 Series (Wish I had won that GPU!), Sony DVD/CD-RW, Xbox 360 Controller for Windows


----------



## proxyg33k (Apr 4, 2010)

Kumar Aditya said:


> Hey! I can't believe that I won the 3rd prize in the CTC! I had participatesd merely for the fun and immersion it provided. But now that I actually won, I was a bit disappointed at not winning a GPU. Should have worked a little harder on the slogan part
> 
> It doesn't matter though. CTC is more than just prizes. The only fact that it kept me occupied even when my board exams were only a couple of days later proves its immersive nature.
> 
> ...



CONGRATZZZ ALL OF THE WINNERS .....GUD WORK GUYS....


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Apr 5, 2010)

Congrax guyz !!


----------



## Achuth (Apr 7, 2010)

congrats everyone ...god please teach me how to get that md5 ....OMG pleaseeeeeeeeeee ...fell juz bfore finishing...but thats fine twas awesome fun ...for me getting help and helping other knowing that i hav more things to learn and i can teach ....itwas greattt...... waitin for CTC 2.0 ...


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey congrats to everyone...its nice to know that someone from here won it...

Cheers!!!


----------



## onlyabhi (Apr 9, 2010)

mayank.1love said:


> I got my magazine copy just now.
> And the grand prize winner is "ME" myself.
> I can't believe that I am selected as grand prize winner.
> 
> ...



Well. Its really good to see my name as GPU Winner.

Crack The Code experience was awesome & it is all better now.

Congrats Mayank & all the winners.


----------



## edvin_158709 (Jun 1, 2010)

CTC 2.0 is here i have just saw on *www.thinkdigit.com/cart.php online mag on page 8-9 and 10-11 when the issue will reach on stands GOD be with me on 2morrow


----------



## Vyom (Jun 2, 2010)

*YA CTC IS BACK with a VENGEANCE!

And I am ready to roll....

Calling all the people.... Tron and Proxygeek and others..... comeback and hunt for the clues which would be hidden somewhere on the servers of thinkdigit!!!!

Lets Crack the Code Again !!!
*


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jun 2, 2010)

edvin_158709 said:


> CTC 2.0 is here i have just saw on *www.thinkdigit.com/cart.php online mag on page 8-9 and 10-11 when the issue will reach on stands GOD be with me on 2morrow



 kool..................will help in beating summer boredom !!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 2, 2010)

yipee 
mine summer holidays are also from 5th june
so i will not be bored


----------



## edvin_158709 (Jun 4, 2010)

Today i have change my homepage to *www.thinkdigit.com/ctcII  guess what digit wants to play cross word with me. a game that has spread acrossed the whole mag lets see how challenging this one CTCII is :fonzz:welcome back CTC


----------



## nabin (Jun 6, 2010)

hey guys when is the new issue of digit hitting in Kathmandu Nepal it sucks to wait.. before i used to get it in the first or second of the month now its already 6 long days.. do something TD


----------



## mayank.1love (Jun 7, 2010)

CTC is back and so do we


----------



## edvin_158709 (Jun 7, 2010)

Guys please make sure where should we post for CTC2 the following thread is opened by onlyabhi refer to this link  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=127860 should we continue old one or new one else it would be confusing


----------



## ultimodragonankur (Jun 10, 2010)

Digit CTC II i got here


----------



## msnishanth9001@gmail.com (Jun 15, 2011)

plz.... someone help me with ctc III spelling mistake. Email me @ msnishanth9001@gmail.com. Im trying it for the past 2 days.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 15, 2011)

msnishanth9001@gmail.com said:


> plz.... someone help me with ctc III spelling mistake. Email me @ msnishanth9001@gmail.com. Im trying it for the past 2 days.



Continue at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/141479-digit-ctc-iii-discussion-thread.html


----------

